# Lounge > General >  Weird small things that give you joy.

## ExtraSlow

What weird shit do you do that gives you joy? I've got a few:
1) when smoking meats, I really enjoy using my digital thermometer to track and chart the internal temperature of the meat. I started doing it when I was a newbie and didn't know what I was doing, and I still do it mostly because I find it super satisfying. 
2) I enjoy using an app (Ampere) to see how fast my phone charges with carious combinations of cords and charging bricks. It occasionally helps me identify cords that are damaged, but mostly, it's just satisfying to see how many mA I'm charging at. 

Let your freak flag fly everyone, what little things do you do that people might find odd but you find satisfying or enjoyable?

----------


## Manhattan

I enjoy my weekly trip to buy groceries and building Ikea furniture.

----------


## msommers

When the shell easily peels from a hard boiled egg.

----------


## realazy

> When the shell easily peels from a hard boiled egg.



Steam your eggs instead of boiling them, shell easily peels every time!

----------


## msommers



----------


## Darkane

Just quench them after cooking. 

12-14 minutes from a boil and then run then under cold water immediately after. 

Perfect every time.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Stepping on the skinny pedal in my wagon.

----------


## D'z Nutz

The feel of that soft ridge of your finger tips after you cut your nails.

The smell of freshly cut grass, saw dust, and the outdoors after a rainfall.

The hardness of gummy candy that is aged just right.

The feel of a new keyboard or mouse.




> When the shell easily peels from a hard boiled egg.



Yes!

----------


## Toilet_X

A blood free bowel movement

----------


## ZenOps

Silky smooth feel of my heavily modified scroll wheel on mouse. Oh yeah, that's the stuff.

----------


## sabad66

> A blood free bowel movement



username checks out

but related to this, a deuce where your first wipe is clean ftw.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Cold starts as my car starts to idle down into lumpyness.

----------


## bjstare

Regripping/cleaning my golf clubs.

Cutting the grass. It's a PITA, but I love it. The look, feel, smell are all fantastic.

----------


## jltabot

when you run your hand through the back of your head after a fresh haircut

----------


## Mitsu3000gt

Watching anything become clean, pretty much. Especially if it's done in a very precise way like pressure washing (yes I am aware of the subreddit). Same with watching things being manufactured very precisely.

Also similar to the OP I enjoy testing/verifying charging wattage of various things. It's almost impossible to find in reviews, but valuable information IMO.

Using really well made equipment / tools / devices. Tactile buttons, well dampened dials, etc.

I also love the smell of wet concrete, which is probably my weirdest one.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Your penis.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> username checks out
> 
> but related to this, a deuce where your first wipe is clean ftw.



Oh the good ol' ghost poop.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> username checks out.



I feel the previous Toilet_D has returned, which given the timing makes you think it's of the ongoing Toma/Gestalt/troll saga.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## EK 2.0

> The feel of that soft ridge of your finger tips after you cut your nails.
> 
> The smell of freshly cut grass, saw dust, and the outdoors after a rainfall.
> 
> The hardness of gummy candy that is aged just right.
> 
> The feel of a new keyboard or mouse.
> 
> 
> ...



That sounds almost poetic....

----------


## sabad66

Background smell of some dank quality weed at a music festival

----------


## 03ozwhip

I fucking LOVE when people that give me dirty looks or the finger for going the speed limit get pulled over.

----------


## Disoblige

> I fucking LOVE when people that give me dirty looks or the finger for going the speed limit get pulled over.



Were you in the passing lane?
Never seen anyone give a finger to someone driving the speed limit otherwise.

I like it when you microwave popcorn and it all comes out popped yet not burnt.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Were you in the passing lane?
> Never seen anyone give a finger to someone driving the speed limit otherwise.



 You obviously don't drive in the mountain parks. 90 out there will get a lot of dirty looks.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Were you in the passing lane?
> Never seen anyone give a finger to someone driving the speed limit otherwise.
> 
> I like it when you microwave popcorn and it all comes out popped yet not burnt.



I never do that. The other day going east of chestermere, there is a spot where it turns to 80(lots of accidents there) I was in the right lane, buddy comes flying behind me, in, what else, a lifted dodge, flashing his brights at me. 

He wanted me to move forward so he can pass the guy on the left. I didnt. Gets behind guy in the left, fingers me, says some shit, buddy in the left moves over finally, he proceeds to hammer it and right before the 80 ended, cop pulled him over...

Other than the cop, this happened to me twice in 2 days. Happens all the time at that spot.

----------


## killramos

Taking the time to make a good old fashioned.

----------


## max_boost

Micro moments of joy is what life is all about.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mr2mike

> That sounds almost poetic....



A bunch of modern day Robert Frost's up on this forum.

----------


## JordanEG6

- When I bust out a new sponge to wash the dishes 
- When stickers peel off clean and residue free in one go
- The ritual of rolling a joint or loading a vape with new/fresh weed after a long day

----------


## botox

When I get more change back even if it's just pennies.
When I try a new recipe and it doesn't taste like crap.
When you buy something from a vending machine and 2 fall out.
When you pass the guy who sped past you cause they got pulled over.
When I take a shit and it comes out nice and clean like a steaming hot torpedo.

----------


## Chester

Fresh vacuum lines on the carpet.

----------


## 01RedDX

.

----------


## Disoblige

When you get a new scholastic book order and you get that "sudden moment of joy", which means you're going to sit on the toilet for 2 hours looking at it and deciding what you want.

----------


## SJW

> Your penis.



His penis.

----------


## msommers

Getting into bed with fresh sheets that are still warm

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Getting into bed with fresh sheets that are still warm



From the women who just went home? I like it.

----------


## speedog

> Getting into bed with fresh sheets that are still warm



This. Even a bed with fresh sheets that aren't warm is quite nice.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## nismodrifter

polishing my shoes, mirror shine

----------


## R154

1) When a properly heated wire/post allows the solder to flow evenly and smoothly over the post/contact & wire. 

2) The click on a freshly calibrated or new tq wrench when you hit 100+ lbs/pounds.

3) Properly executed downshift/rev match in the fun car while driving out to the track.

4) Apexing every corner and hitting your timing points.

3) Compiling a ladder logic program (PLUS+1) and having not a single error. 

4) Spending months obsessing over calcs/design/programming of a project. Getting it built and commissioned, turning it on and the process operating properly the 1st time.

5) Perfectly executing risotto.

6) Opening a fresh packet of paper from a craft manufacturer.

7) New Rotring 600 first use.

8) Unboxing and sorting lego pieces grouped by type and sequence of use.

9) Listening to a new or old favorite song on large speakers at a louder than usual volume

10) Fresh after the dentist clean teeth.

11) Hitting a new record rep after a long plateau.

12) E-mails from client/customer technical staff who you regard as having superior/more experience to you asking for advice you know how to give. <-- I think the most satisfying thing for me as I get older and more practiced.

13) Offering meaningful guidance to junior staff/ green client/customers who then excel over time.

----------


## colinxx235

Putting on brand new soft socks

Going up a weight in an exercise at the gym

----------


## R-Audi

The smell of a rink right after the zamboni has finished scraping. 

The feel of getting into a cold bed!

----------


## Darell_n

The feeling of disposing your 8th body in a planter and not yet being caught.

----------


## HiTempguy1

Shutting any door with a push vs holding onto them until they are completely closed that has the ability to bang/slam but you give it just enough to close without doing so.

Specifically, microwave doors. You need to swing them juuuuust enough for it to overcome the locking mechanisms resistance, but too much and WHAM.

Gives me wood every time.

----------


## Toilet_X

> The feeling of disposing of your 8th body in a planter and not yet being caught.



You left out the most important part. Being influenced by your confusing sexual nature after making love to another man. I was actually living in that neighborhood at the time too!

----------


## Swank

When Beyond has 3+ pages of unread posts  :Love:

----------


## Mista Bob

Looking at a forum sections latest thread, and correctly guessing that it's a ZenOps post based on the title.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> That sounds almost poetic....



You should buy my audio book. It's narrated by Gilbert Gottfried.

----------


## msommers

That first cut into a perfectly cooked steak.

----------


## EK 2.0

> You should buy my audio book. It's narrated by Gilbert Gottfried.





Available on iTunes??....haha...

----------


## beyond_ban

Finally being able to release the built up gas after a successful date

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The first startup on an engine you built



Really? That's pure panic and terror for me, hahah.

This one caught me off guard just today. My 3 year old just started up Ms.Pac-Man on her moms iPad. Suddenly I saw us playing video games together in a few years.

----------


## heavyfuel

A fresh President's Choice West Coast Blend pod in my Keurig.

----------


## suntan

When you're talking to a girl and she decides to press her chest against your body, and you didn't even have to pay her.

----------


## B.Spilner

A clean shovel right down to cement while clearing snow.

Like that bitch snow didn't even touch the ground.

----------


## 03ozwhip

When there is no one on the road to drive like a fuck. So I can drive like a fuck.

----------


## heavyfuel

When I get a customer who understands that I'm not a fucking charity lol

----------


## swak

When you email a customer trying to catch up on work at 10pm, and they are doing the same and rapidly reply (with no celllphone email signature).... Knowing i'm not the only one with no life lol.

Successfully clearing all emails after a day at work

The sound of crunching snow under your tires / or shoes. Best sound.

Having the ability to drive in the snow, where everyone else is driving 40-50km/h below the speed limit for really no reason... unless summer tires?  :crazy nut:

----------


## Tik-Tok

When you roll up to a fast food place and there's a 10 car deep line-up for drive-thru, so you walk inside, get your order, and are back in your car before the drive-thru moves even 3 spots.

----------


## klumsy_tumbler

Walking up to Starbucks to see a massive line-up, firing up the app and putting through a mobile order, and then walking away with my drink a minute later while all the people in the line scowl at me. Nothing is stopping them from doing the same, so....  :Pooosie:

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Walking up to Starbucks to see a massive line-up, firing up the app and putting through a mobile order, and then walking away with my drink a minute later while all the people in the line scowl at me. Nothing is stopping them from doing the same, so....



I used to do something similar at Coco Brooks. Massive line-up, so I'd call my order in while waiting, and it would be ready by the time I got to the cashier.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Walking up to Starbucks to see a massive line-up, firing up the app and putting through a mobile order, and then walking away with my drink a minute later while all the people in the line scowl at me. Nothing is stopping them from doing the same, so....



I've commented on this a few times to my coffee buddy in the morning. I figure they like the social aspect of standing in line and chit chatting? Maybe?

----------


## sabad66

> Walking up to Starbucks to see a massive line-up, firing up the app and putting through a mobile order, and then walking away with my drink a minute later while all the people in the line scowl at me. Nothing is stopping them from doing the same, so....



ditto except with Tim's. Some people in line actually notice and seem visibly pissed lol

----------


## max_boost

Mobile order is best. 

Tonight trying to find a car wash and stumbled upon associated car wash. So good. So fkn good.  :Love:

----------


## ZenOps

Ordering a green tea, asking for two scoops - and they use a heaping teaspoon.

----------


## Disoblige

Knowing around now is the longest time you have off until needing to go back to work on Tuesday.

On the contrary: The feeling Monday night at 9:30 pm  :ROFL!:

----------


## CMW403

haha

I love it when a ton of snow builds up in my wheel wells and I get to kick it off in one big piece!

----------


## schurchill39

> haha
> 
> I love it when a ton of snow builds up in my wheel wells and I get to kick it off in one big piece!



Oh man! This is so satisfying. I am with you there.

When I buy a coffee or tea in a disposable cup and the seam faces to the left when the mouth hole is towards me so when I grab it with my right hand I don't feel the seam. It's a guaranteed good day when that happens.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Having a dishwasher after nearly 4 months without one.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Long time to have your wife out of town

----------


## KPHMPH

A brisk walk with a 1/2 chubby in loose underwear where the pants slightly whisp over the head creating a slight but smooth feeling throughout my whole body.

That, I know, is when I’ll be having a good day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Seeing the 100% light illuminated on your battery charger.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Using my SecurID token in time before it resets. Feels like I'm defusing a bomb  :ROFL!:

----------


## rx7boi

TFW I guess a password to an account that I haven't used in a while.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bjstare

When you turn the shower on in the morning to warm up, then jump in after a minute and it's the perfect temperature. No adjustment required.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Watching an idiot in heavy traffic weaving lane to lane, cutting people off, and getting further and further in your mirror while you stay in the same lane.

----------


## Nufy

The faint wisp of wood smoke from a fire in the air on a crisp fall / winters night.

Not overwhelming or cough inducing...just enough so that you know its there...

----------


## msommers

Flipping a pancake and the bottom is absolutely perfect.

----------


## shakalaka

In no particular order;

A nice sounding car exhaust.
Pitter patter of rain drops when you don't have to leave the house and can watch from inside.
Receiving a package of an online order when not remembering what I had ordered.
Going to a small town in rural Alberta in winter with snow falling and finding everything quiet and completely different than the city vibe.
Related to the above, staying in hotels in these kind of small towns.
Reading tech articles or watching tech and automobile videos on youtube.
Waking up to a scenic views - particularly of nature like mountains and ocean etc (when on holidays).
The smell of freshly cut grass.
Smell of gas actually...or permanent markers lol.
Seeing a true, genuine smile on my wife's face...particularly when due to something I did.
And of course swapping cars lol...although not exactly a weird small thing.

----------


## schurchill39

> A brisk walk with a 1/2 chubby in loose underwear where the pants slightly whisp over the head creating a slight but smooth feeling throughout my whole body.
> 
> That, I know, is when I’ll be having a good day.



This guy gets it.

----------


## sabad66

when it's -25 outside and you take your dog out in the morning to do their business and they get it done right away instead of taking their sweet time.

----------


## Graham_A_M

Having all the stress and bullshit in life just disappear, and being able to live in the moment, of being on a bike riding through the mountains on a gorgeous day. Nothing tops that. That's also why winters are just hell for me.

----------


## Darell_n

> Having all the stress and bullshit in life just disappear, and being able to live in the moment, of being on a bike riding through the mountains on a gorgeous day. Nothing tops that. That's also why winters are just hell for me.



Having all the stress and bullshit in life just disappear, and being able to live in the moment, of being in a side-by-side riding through the mountains on a gorgeous day. Nothing tops that. Thats why summers are just hell for me, too many damn people and traffic.



Maybe you should come for a ride and enjoy winter too.

----------


## Masked Bandit

The sound the ball makes when it drops in the cup on a 15 ft.+ putt for birdie.

On the 1st tee, you draw honours (tee flip) and you smash it right down the middle @ D'Arcy Ranch so the mountains are in the background and the other three mutter fuuuuuuuuck.

When my daughter & I are practicing pitching and she throws a 50 MPH fast ball down the middle and it hit my catcher's glove just right to make that extra loud SMACK. It echos though the neighbourhood.

----------


## heavyfuel

Watching Goodfellas on a rainy Sunday morning with a big greasy breakfast
When my random Spotify playlist seems to sync up perfectly with my mood or whatever I'm doing
Finding Chuck Taylor's for $20 or less on a sale rack
Coffee in a percolator out camping during that early morning period in summertime when it's still just cold enough that you can comfortably wear a hoodie

And #1,


At the end of the season going from snowboard boots to flip flops. Best feeling ever.

----------


## Nufy

Popping a zit...

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Popping a zit...



 :Love:  esp when everything finishes out. 


Finishing a roll of another (tinfoil, Saran Wrap, garbage bags); and as well as prepping the new roll into its place

----------


## Graham_A_M

> Having all the stress and bullshit in life just disappear, and being able to live in the moment, of being in a side-by-side riding through the mountains on a gorgeous day. Nothing tops that. That’s why summers are just hell for me, too many damn people and traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should come for a ride and enjoy winter too.



Yeah I'd love to, sounds like a blast. I'd pay for the gas and everything.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Having a full tank of gas.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When there's a puddle on the road, and you chip a small path through the ice and you can stand there just listening to the water trickle into the storm drain. That time of year is coming soon. Ahhhhhhh.

----------


## tonytiger55

I had a couple come in to do a life policy, they had a new child. 
After a while the recognized me. It was from my banking days over five years ago. They remembered how I had diplomatically told them to shut the fuck up and save. I had opened their accounts and gave them a mini crash course on wealth. 
Its really rewarding seeing they actually took my advice, they have a home and a family now. Its just great seeing the progression.

----------


## Homerrca

Telling your boss to take this job and shove it

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Having a full tank of gas.



Especially when you filled up the day before, and gas jumped 10c overnight.

----------


## max_boost

Goes to the store, buys something, the till price is cheaper than the tag. Fk that feels so good.

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## Homerrca

> That is a blast from the past, I haven't come across one of those in over a decade
> 
> Suncor used to require one for access to their system



Back in the Petro Canada days I was the administrator for those Securid tokens. ah the memories

----------


## ExtraSlow

Holy shit I used to work for Petro-Canada too.

----------


## Nufy

TCPL still uses them...

Some have the fob's others have it on their company phone...

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When there's a puddle on the road, and you chip a small path through the ice and you can stand there just listening to the water trickle into the storm drain. That time of year is coming soon. Ahhhhhhh.



Ooooh baby

----------


## speedog

The moment you drive away from the auto glass shop with a new windshield, the glass is perfect but you know you probably have very little time to enjoy it in that condition.

And a freshly sharpened saw blade, makes you realize how dull the old one actually was even though it didn't look like it.

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Goes to the store, buys something, the till price is cheaper than the tag. Fk that feels so good.



I prefer the till price being more expensive so that I can get it free. Now THAT feels so good.




> TCPL still uses them...
> 
> Some have the fob's others have it on their company phone...



I prefer the desktop app so I can just copy and paste the token. Phone is too hard. Gotta unlock, find the app, load app, then type in the number manually. And then repeat if your token expires. Too much work haha

----------


## max_boost

> I prefer the till price being more expensive so that I can get it free. Now THAT feels so good.
> 
> 
> I prefer the desktop app so I can just copy and paste the token. Phone is too hard. Gotta unlock, find the app, load app, then type in the number manually. And then repeat if your token expires. Too much work haha



Wait. WHAT? That's a thing?  :Shock:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Wait. WHAT? That's a thing?



Scanning Code of Practice my max_imal friend:

"If the scanned price of a non-price ticketed item (an item with a barcode that doesn't have a price tag stuck to it) is higher than the shelf price or any other displayed price, the customer is entitled to receive the item free, up to a $10 maximum."

----------


## Sentry

Making assumptions about drivers based on what they drive. Then looking over as I pass them and being right.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Making assumptions about drivers based on what they drive. Then looking over as I pass them and being right.



I'll give you a hell yeah for that.

----------


## heavyfuel

> Making assumptions about drivers based on what they drive. Then looking over as I pass them and being right.






> I'll give you a hell yeah for that.



Seeing a modded wagon (most likely a Magnum) driving like modded wagon people drive and then getting pulled over!

----------


## jwslam

> Scanning Code of Practice my max_imal friend:
> 
> "If the scanned price of a non-price ticketed item (an item with a barcode that doesn't have a price tag stuck to it) is higher than the shelf price or any other displayed price, the customer is entitled to receive the item free, up to a $10 maximum."



*at participating retailers.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> *at participating retailers.



True, I think it's typically our grocery stores/walmarts and the like that do?

----------


## D'z Nutz

> True, I think it's typically our grocery stores/walmarts and the like that do?



Yeah, and if they participate, there's a sticker by the cash register or self-serve scanning machines.

----------


## Nufy

> I prefer the till price being more expensive so that I can get it free. Now THAT feels so good.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the desktop app so I can just copy and paste the token. Phone is too hard. Gotta unlock, find the app, load app, then type in the number manually. And then repeat if your token expires. Too much work haha




Yeah except I need the RSA code to log into my laptop...to access the desktop.

----------


## swak

> Making assumptions about drivers based on what they drive. Then looking over as I pass them and being right.



LMAO. This so much.

To add: slowing down for a stale red light... Gear down, not let out clutch yet then the light turns green.... Pop back into the gear you were in and carrying on.

----------


## AndyL

When after a shit week of stuff not working you start a print walk away for a few hours and come back to awesomeness  :Wink:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Taking my dog on an hour walk in the middle of a sunny day.

Bonus joy for not being a a frozen popsicle afterwards.

----------


## heavyfuel

When 4kg boxes of chicken breasts go on sale at Safeway.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Coffee cream thats still good 3 weeks after the expiry date.

----------


## speedog

Scoring those ultra deals at Superstore whereas someone places individual 30% stickers on a certain product because it's close dated and someone else places an on- sale shelf sticker. Their system only knows of the shelf price and not of the 30% off stickers and the cashiers just manually enter the 30% off discount without paying attention to any in system prices. 


I've only seen this in the deli area but I've stocked up the freezer with sandwich meats, European wieners and other items with discounts as large as 90%.

----------


## jwslam

Was at London Drugs yesterday. $50 toy. Red tagged for $25.
Apparently they don't put the sale price into the system and the cashier is supposed to recognize to manually put in the red tag price.
Asked for SCOP. Got the toy for $15

----------


## ReasonOne

When you buy something (typically online) and the order comes with something a little extra thrown in at no extra cost.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Building or using a "weighting and rating" system to make a complex decision when there are multiple options. A great way to reduce biases and arguments. I'm doing that today for a future family vacation.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Building or using a "weighting and rating" system to make a complex decision when there are multiple options. A great way to reduce biases and arguments. I'm doing that today for a future family vacation.



Family vacation? 

The person paying>everyone's opinion.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Family vacation? 
> 
> The person paying>everyone's opinion.



Well, "family vacation" is kind of the wrong description. It's two couples. So you can't even vote. We had everyone submit proposals, then send in weightings on 7 criteria, and today I am hoping to get all the ratings on those 7 criteria. 

I have the spreadsheet ready to do the calculations. So satisfying.

----------


## killramos

> Well, "family vacation" is kind of the wrong description. It's two couples. So you can't even vote. We had everyone submit proposals, then send in weightings on 7 criteria, and today I am hoping to get all the ratings on those 7 criteria. 
> 
> I have the spreadsheet ready to do the calculations. So satisfying.



You sound like you are fun at parties

One for me:

Hitting the report button on Waze right when you see the photo radar pigger pull into his spot.

----------


## speedog

> You sound like you are fun at parties
> 
> One for me:
> 
> Hitting the report button on Waze right when you see the photo radar pigger pull into his spot.



Depends on the party, no?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> You sound like you are fun at parties



Sometimes I'll break out the laptop and start drunk spreadsheeting. That gets ALL the ladies wet.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Well, "family vacation" is kind of the wrong description. It's two couples.

----------


## msommers

When you're at a wand car wash and each pass with the sprayer takes another layer of crud off

----------


## Tik-Tok

When your car has 100% cooled down before it starts snowing, so it isn't covered in ice in the morning and no scraping is required.

----------


## pheoxs

> When your car has 100% cooled down before it starts snowing, so it isn't covered in ice in the morning and no scraping is required.



When I go outside to walk the dog and see all the cars covered in snow and get to go back into the garage and start mine =D

----------


## killramos

When the 6.2 heats up enough in 5 minutes of remote start to melt anything that has formed on the windshield.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When I go outside to walk the dog and see all the cars covered in snow and get to go back into the garage and start mine =D



Normally I say the same, but one spot in our garage is filled with furniture thats for sale/had to be moved out of the basement to get the carpet restretched down there.

----------


## davidI

Cutting tomatos with a freshly sharpened knife.

Picking fresh basil (feels like a reward for not killing the plant).

Pulling out my handcrafted leather wallet to pay for something.

Cooking perfect eggs in the morning.

Discovering a new musician/artist that I'm really in-tune with.

Finishing a chapter of a book / book.

Someone complimenting a meal I've prepared.

Waking up from a deep sleep without an alarm feeling fully charged and refreshed (way too rare, even though I havne't used an alarm clock for 5 years).

----------


## Disoblige

Washing a really dirty car after the first white snow, particularly the kind of dirty you tolerate from weeks of slushy, muddy roads.
Then keeping it in a warm garage for a night so the doors don't freeze.

----------


## flipstah

Bedsheets straight from the dryer to the mattress.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Bedsheets straight from the dryer to the mattress.



And a shower right before you go to bed in those sheets.

----------


## Disoblige

The car I have full XPEL/ceramic coating on had dirt splashes on its side sitting in the garage due my other car coming in and out on snowy/wet days.

Went out for a quick rip one night and all those brown splash spots disappeared lol. The fresh white snow's micro abrasion scrubbed off all the dirt. LOVE IT.

----------


## SKR

I've taken a real liking to blocking people on Twitter. I follow maybe 30 or so people, and they're the only people I want to hear from. If anybody else shows up in my feed I block them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I've taken a real liking to blocking people on Twitter. I follow maybe 30 or so people, and they're the only people I want to hear from. If anybody else shows up in my feed I block them.



I feel you fam! I have nearly everyone on my facebook muted. Family, friends, nearly all muted. I'm down to like four people, which means I don't need to check facebook very often at all. It's a real win-win.

----------


## speedog

FB, hah, I even have my wife and daughter muted.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> FB, hah, I even have my wife and daughter muted.



Weird, I don't . . . .

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Weird, I don't . . . .



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to ExtraSlow again

----------


## SKR

When ExtraSlow replies to one of my posts in agreement.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When ExtraSlow replies to one of my posts in agreement.



This also gives me joy.

----------


## speedog

> Weird, I don't . . . .



Too many kitten/puppy/etc videos.

----------


## bigbadboss101

When I look beside me and there is toilet paper on the roller.

When about to load dirty dishes, open dishwasher and it's not filled with clean dishes.

:-)

----------


## pheoxs

When you think its Thursday and then realize its Friday

----------


## Homerrca

Being able to perform a Cheryl Crow and only use one toilet paper sheet

----------


## Tik-Tok

The coffee thread brings me joy over what I thought was a caffeine addiction. I've got nothing on half of the Beyonders that replied.

----------


## sabad66

> When I look beside me and there is toilet paper on the roller.
> 
> When about to load dirty dishes, open dishwasher and it's not filled with clean dishes.
> 
> :-)



+1, and also paper towel

wife is notoriously bad for all 3 of these

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

When the owner is away and I can work as much and as late as I want.

----------


## speedog

> Being able to perform a Cheryl Crow and only use one toilet paper sheet



Aah, the one square challenge. 

When we had kids living at home, it was often that one would be faced with the one square challenge because the kids never seemed to remember where the toilet paper as stored.

----------


## sabad66

i have to say i always crack a smile when i receive my weed in the mail. I haven't met up with a dealer for around 3 years now. What a time to be alive!

----------


## tirebob

No comment needed...

----------


## 88CRX

Scrapping the hard packed snow/ice off the driveway when it peels up super easy. The best.

----------


## vengie

A cup of hot chocolate and a crackling fire.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Adventure time.

----------


## TomcoPDR

The perfect nose blow, one and done

----------


## ExtraSlow

The soap dispensers at the children's hospital that have this cute picture on them. Makes me smile every time.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Adventure time.



I love AT. Marceline's relationship with Simon is my favourite, and I can't wait for the comic to come to Canada.

----------


## killramos

Face tattoos. Never once fail to bring be a smile or a laugh.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Listening to a 6yo offspring learning to read come upon the word "claustrophobic" in a sentence for the first time ever and have no idea what it means.
A pause and then hearing it sounded out correctly aside from the O's being pronounced as aw instead of oh.
So proud!

----------


## SKR

Today I wanted pizza, but eventually I decided against it because I always buy too much and at some point I need to think about spending less. Then I remembered I had leftover pizza in the fridge from a couple days ago. It's nice when the universe smiles on me, instead of pinning me down and fucking me in the ass and mouth like it normally does.

----------


## aarny25

I love to make little predictions in every certain situation of my life, and just way until it happen or not. Here is a story about 777 angel number and how it can affect on different types of human being and how they should react on certain circumstances in their lives. There are a lot of new information I found there...

----------


## Disoblige

Superstore putting on 30% off stickers on giant salmon filets that was just packed yesterday and still looks amazing.

----------


## bjstare

I'm on day 8 in a row wearing sweatpants, full time wfh. Seeing how high I can get the consecutive sweats days.

----------


## killramos

Hit a new 100km rolling average record in my truck for fuel economy today. 9.8L/100km from Sylvan Lake to Calgary.

Previous record was 10.6 which stood since the second week I bought it, like 6 months. Really I just usually drive too fast.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Hit a new 100km rolling average record in my truck for fuel economy today. 9.8L/100km from Sylvan Lake to Calgary.
> 
> Previous record was 10.6 which stood since the second week I bought it, like 6 months. Really I just usually drive too fast.



Watching people wait till gas is cheaper than water to get good mileage.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Watching people wait till gas is cheaper than water to get good mileage.



I bought a VW diesel the week before gas started dropping, because I was tired of filling my truck up for $120.

This doesn't bring me joy.

----------


## killramos

> Watching people wait till gas is cheaper than water to get good mileage.



Hahaha I must have had a good tailwind that’s for sure.

----------


## corsvette

Was quite happy to see 1.00.9 per L today in th Okanagan!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Was quite happy to see 1.00.9 per L today in th Okanagan!





Had a little thrill when we were doing a video-birthday with a relative that turned 70 today, and my fancy laptop was the one with the best speakers and microphone.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'm on day 8 in a row wearing sweatpants, full time wfh. Seeing how high I can get the consecutive sweats days.



Well, the voice actor for Trevor was from Calgary...

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I'm on day 8 in a row wearing sweatpants, full time wfh. Seeing how high I can get the consecutive sweats days.



Man, I've honestly been doing this in public for a while now lol I've given up almost completely looking like a regular human being haha

----------


## jwslam

> I'm on day 8 in a row wearing sweatpants, full time wfh. Seeing how high I can get the consecutive sweats days.



You need to learn that sweatpants aren't just for indoors... right? 
@A790

----------


## bjstare

Haha I’ve been ok with wearing sweats out of the house on evenings/ weekends for a long time. This is more about me not having to wear a suit 5 days a week.

----------


## Rat Fink

.

----------


## A790

> You need to learn that sweatpants aren't just for indoors... right? 
> @A790



https://shop.lululemon.com/p/men-pan...002?color=1966

Boom.

----------


## SKR

I checked the mail today and there was a new phone book in there. I like to use the yellow pages for services I don't normally need, like furnace repair or lawyers.

----------


## 370Z

Taking a real smooth poo... like the kind where you go to wipe and it's like, what? Wasted a square...

----------


## A790

> I checked the mail today and there was a new phone book in there. I like to use the yellow pages for services I don't normally need, like furnace repair or lawyers.



Ok boomer.

----------


## SKR

> Ok boomer.



I know. I was busy with other shit when phones got smart, and that technology got past me.

----------


## Colin_R6

Ahh, those moments in life with true blissful happiness..


Like when you finally get that fucking popcorn husk out from between your teeth.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Despite my accident yesterday, the commute to and from work has been an absolute joy. If everyone else could just work from home permenantly, that'd be great thanks.

----------


## Swank

The wife panic bought booze yesterday, for some reason she's not feeling too great today.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have had a real vote of confidence this week at work. Unfortunately it's coming at a time of crisis, but still feels nice to be recognized.

----------


## bjstare

> I'm on day 8 in a row wearing sweatpants, full time wfh. Seeing how high I can get the consecutive sweats days.



Up to day 18 now, still goin strong.

----------


## Kloubek

The only thing in my life that gives me something resembling joy is my son. Watching him learn and grow, and helping direct him towards being a respectable young man is what keeps me going.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I went for a walk, and man alive that thirty minutes really reset my mind. Get outside friends.

----------


## Clever

Today we woke up the kids saying that their school emailed and they had to go to school today for online class orientation, rushed both kids to get ready and then April fools! Wife and I are still chuckling about it.

----------


## bjstare

> Today we woke up the kids saying that their school emailed and they had to go to school today for online class orientation, rushed both kids to get ready and then April fools! Wife and I are still chuckling about it.



Haha that's great.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I have been wearing band shirts to the office this week, today is a sweet Bad Religion one.

I mean, I do it whenever I want anyway but it still brings me joy to be a middle aged schlub who lives primarily in jeans and punk t's.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have been wearing band shirts to the office this week, today is a sweet Bad Religion one.
> 
> I mean, I do it whenever I want anyway but it still brings me joy to be a middle aged schlub who lives primarily in jeans and punk t's.



This brings me joy too. I'm the middle aged schlub without cool shirts.

----------


## vengie

> I went for a walk, and man alive that thirty minutes really reset my mind. Get outside friends.



Very much agreed. 
I pulled the mtb out of storage on Sunday and went for a 2 hour ride.
Felt better than I have in months.

----------


## beyond_ban

> This brings me joy too. I'm the middle aged schlub without cool shirts.



Wait, what are the parameters for middle-aged around here?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Wait, what are the parameters for middle-aged around here?



Oh shit we don't need this argument again. If you are 
@speedog
 then you have to be over 60, because he is planing to live to be 150. 

I think the middle two decades of an average lifespan should be middle age. You can choose your own numerical interpretation.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Wait, what are the parameters for middle-aged around here?



I dunno, but ever since I had my first ever GF who was over 30 awhile back I figured I must be there.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> I dunno, but ever since I had my first ever GF who was over 30 awhile back I figured I must be there.



Divide by 2 + 7?

----------


## civic_stylez

Getting into my bed with clean sheets... just feels awesome. That deep exhale when you climb in.. I sleep like a corpse.

----------


## jwslam

> Divide by 2 + 7?



He was her age divided by 2. He sure gave her 7 often.

----------


## nismodrifter

Wearing a nicely worn in pair of jeans. Bonus points for wearing them during a work day now as WFH.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I bought an Xbox game last weekend with my phone, and realized it was the wrong account, so got a refund. Yesterday the game went on sale for 60% off.

----------


## Quizzes

When I eat Salt & Pepper Squid, I like the onions and peppers more than the squid.

----------


## Disoblige

> When I eat Salt & Pepper Squid, I like the onions and peppers more than the squid.



Yeah! I also like the crispy tempura bits that is seasoned very well.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When I eat Salt & Pepper Squid, I like the onions and peppers more than the squid.



Get the aisan salt and pepper wings at top brass pub on 32 Ave NE. That'll fix ya upppp brah!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I bought an Xbox game last weekend with my phone, and realized it was the wrong account, so got a refund. Yesterday the game went on sale for 60% off.

----------


## ShermanEF9

when the director emails you and tells you to take off early, and when you're a contractor and still paid your full day.

----------


## Disoblige

HAHA. did anyone see the revamped "break the fake" mini hippo commercial on TV but with modern day stuff in the household like roomba and ipad? Classic throwback. Made my night.

----------


## AndyL

FB post asking why the purge siren was sounding. 

Sorry neighbour, guess volume was a bit too high with my window open  :ROFL!:

----------


## Sentry

Tearing absolute ass at redline past trains and platforms on Crowchild Tr. I think my best was Stampede last year, the platform was packed with people and 2 cowboy hat CPS members and I don't really wanna disclose my exact speed when I passed them.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Cleaning my eaves today, and this little guy landed on my hand.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I really like ladybugs. Pretty, strong, and they eat aphids, so that a win all around.

----------


## lilmira

10% beer, is that joy? I don't know but I feel better now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I really like ladybugs. Pretty, strong, and they eat aphids, so that a win all around.



I was kind of hoping it was a sign that a giant eagle was coming to fly me away to someplace safer, like Mordor. I hear the employment rate there is outstanding. A very industrious nation.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Momma goose decided our office window was a great place to lay some eggs.

----------


## jwslam

TFW you forget to take the garbage out and you beat the garbage truck out there by 4 houses.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I got a haircut AND Kirkland toilet paper today.

So much joy in one afternoon.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> TFW you forget to take the garbage out and you beat the garbage truck out there by 4 houses.



Fuck, this place _is_ baller. I don't have a Temporary Foreign Worker to take my trash out.

----------


## SKR

This guy's frustration really made me laugh last night because I've been there.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Fuck, this place _is_ baller. I don't have a Temporary Foreign Worker to take my trash out.



This.

When the lesser folk first find out about serfdom.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Slavery never went out of fashion with the wealthy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> This.
> 
> When the lesser folk first find out about serfdom.






> Slavery never went out of fashion with the wealthy.



Praise from Caesar I&II yet no +Rep to show for it.
These truly are CoVid times...
LoL

----------


## Tik-Tok

Sitting on my patio on a Sunday afternoon that's so quiet, I can hear the Heritage Park train.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Getting away with most of the day outside in blazing sun and +28°C with no sunscreen and no bug spray.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Coming out of a single lane construction zone that was dropped to 50 from 60 and it regains two lanes and is MAYBE back up to 60... Sort of felt like we were probably still technically in the construction zone. 
This mahfk violently swings around me in the right lane at easily 90 and climbing in his shit box, Focus Wagon. It was crazy enough that you're gesturing and saying "are you fucking serious!?" even though I'm alone in my car and there's really no one to see me.

Then the cop sprints out onto the road to stop him and give him a ticket that I can't even fucking imagine. 

I laughed so fucking hard I nearly crashed into the median.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Getting to watch someone who passed you get that ticket is better than cocaine.

----------


## speedog

People complaining about getting photo radar tickets, they're not difficult not to get.

----------


## ZenOps

Fitty cent cheap chocolate bars.

----------


## speedog

> Fitty cent cheap chocolate bars.



Just ignore the crusty white stuff and you're good to go.

----------


## Disoblige

> Fitty cent cheap chocolate bars.



Superstore was selling $0.50 Oh Henry's. Bring on the fatness!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Superstore was selling $0.50 Oh Henry's. Bring on the fatness!



I will take 47 please.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Closing in on 72 hours since ZenFlops started a thread or even mashed the keyboard in some sort of partially coherent "reply".

----------


## killramos

> Closing in on 72 hours since ZenFlops started a thread or even mashed the keyboard in some sort of partially coherent "reply".



Dude. Don’t bring it up.

----------


## Lex350

New guitar strings!

First pint on a Friday afternoon

----------


## ExtraSlow

> New guitar strings!
> 
> First pint on a Friday afternoon



It's afternoon somewhere.

----------


## killramos

Nothing like a day in tendie town

----------


## nismodrifter

working from home in a comfy old t-shirt + jeans

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Wendy's is rich.

----------


## speedog

DQ strawberry shake, makes any day just a bit better.

----------


## Disoblige

> DQ strawberry shake, makes any day just a bit better.



Do dq shakes give you the shits?

----------


## speedog

I'm older and get the shits from a lot of things but not DQ shakes.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Do dq shakes give you the shits?



had a blizzard on the weekend, can confirm shits were received.

----------


## Disoblige

> had a blizzard on the weekend, can confirm shits were received.



ya I don't know what it is but DQ always gives me the runs.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's got to be a good sign, right?

----------


## killramos

Of it goes right through you, there is no way you are absorbing those calories right?

----------


## sabad66

Are you guys asian? I feel like almost every asian person i know has some level of lactose intolerance so maybe that's it?

----------


## XylathaneGTR

+1 - went to the DQ on 85th about 3 weeks ago for a feel-good fudge sundae...thought i'd be safe because it's aspen-ish. Just about shit myself soon after.
I'm white, so your theory goes out the window.

----------


## beyond_ban

> Are you guys asian? I feel like almost every asian person i know has some level of lactose intolerance so maybe that's it?



I'm white as well, but i tried the 4L milk chug challenge in my youth and my body has not been quite as receptive to lactose since.

----------


## flipstah

> Of it goes right through you, there is no way you are absorbing those calories right?



That sounds great. All the goodness; none of the guilt.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> That sounds great. All the goodness; none of the guilt.



If you're like me, colon blow still causes guilt. "Oh why... why did I do this to myself. Never again...never again!!"

----------


## killramos

> Are you guys asian? I feel like almost every asian person i know has some level of lactose intolerance so maybe that's it?



Dairy Queen contains real milk?

----------


## Disoblige

Hahah, my theory is the soft serve machine isn't cleaned out properly and there is just enough dairy foulness left in there that won't give you explosive diarrhea but the runs. Results may vary (from a level 1 stomach rumble to a level 10 photo finish) but I learned a long time ago the milkshakes are a big no-no for me.

----------


## killramos

When a moron’s dog shits on your lawn, he walks up to the turd, looks around to see if anyone is watching with 0 intention of pickup. Realizes you are staring right at him through window from the house with your phone in your hand (happen coincidence, I’m not going to take his picture or call bylaw).

Watch him pick up said turd by hand, then walk it across street to neighbours black bin  :ROFL!:

----------


## Tik-Tok

Grabbing warm paper from the printer in a chilly office.

----------


## Disoblige

Leonhart's lost 1st Edition Charizard was found  :ROFL!: 
Not sure why I care, but definitely made me a bit happier today.

If it is a PSA 10 grade, that's like a $40-50k piece of paper lol.

----------


## nzwasp

I would love DQ right now - but im also lactose intolerant and I know everyone around me would suffer.

----------


## SKR

I realized recently that I don't currently own a vehicle that requires me to hold the brake to shift out of park. My 2007 seems kind of new to not require it, but it doesn't. I like that.

----------


## never

> I realized recently that I don't currently own a vehicle that requires me to hold the brake to shift out of park. My 2007 seems kind of new to not require it, but it doesn't. I like that.



I wonder if it 's just not working? My 06 Duramax requires the brake the get out of P.

----------


## SKR

> I wonder if it 's just not working? My 06 Duramax requires the brake the get out of P.



I don't know. I had the shifter handle replaced last year because the tap shift wasn't working, so maybe something happened there. I don't remember what it was like before then.

I'm sure "apply brake to shift from park" is something that you used to see on GM gauge clusters in the mid 90s or early 00s. Whatever's going on, it's a real time saver and I hope it never starts working again.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> I wonder if it 's just not working? My 06 Duramax requires the brake the get out of P.



Same with my 06. Does your cruise control work SKR? Failed brake switch?

----------


## SKR

> Same with my 06. Does your cruise control work SKR? Failed brake switch?



Cruise works. As far as I know I have brake lights. I don't know what else goes through a brake switch but those systems are working fine.

Edit: It's an 07 classic, if anyone is wondering. Same body style as the 03-06.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You are a classic sir.

----------


## SKR

I like when I'm waiting for a package to be delivered and when I look up the tracking number there's an update. What a thrill.

----------


## Disoblige

Bought this at superstore for $6.

Left it out for a few days upside down so it ripened up.
Fuck... It is the absolutely sweetest pineapple I had in my life.
Amazing... try it.

----------


## swak

I become a McDonald's regular as soon as Monopoly comes out...
I've never won anything, but get satisfaction in playing (and gorging)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Bought this at superstore for $6.
> 
> Left it out for a few days upside down so it ripened up.
> Fuck... It is the absolutely sweetest pineapple I had in my life.
> Amazing... try it.



#AirdrieLyfe

- - - Updated - - -




> I become a McDonald's regular as soon as Monopoly comes out...
> I've never won anything, but get satisfaction in playing (and gorging)



I used to be you, until I read the odds. I think it was something like 1 in 300,000,000 or something?! It's insultingly bad. And there's never any coupons during Monopoly!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Any time someone posts something that I can respond to with a gif from Office Space.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Any time someone posts something that I can respond to with a gif from Office Space.



You totally beat me to that one because I was actually eating at a pub for the first time in months, LoL. I'll get you next time.
Office Space is the greatest motion picture in recorded history.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Office Space is the greatest motion picture in recorded history.



correct

----------


## Disoblige

> And there's never any coupons during Monopoly!



That is their marketing!

Every year, the coupons always happen right before Monopoly this time of year.

----------


## mr2mike

Also no physical coffee stickers. Weak! I actually don't hit mcdonald's during monopoly time just in hopes they get the idea. Monopoly game was fun in 1997. Not anymore.

----------


## Disoblige

Didn't know this existed but there is a Japanese claw game app where you control the actual machine live via webcam and you can win the prize (gets shipped to you).

Quite addicting hahah. Search JCM claw machine in app store. Gets you 5 free plays to start.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> Didn't know this existed but there is a Japanese claw game app where you control the actual machine live via webcam and you can win the prize (gets shipped to you).
> 
> Quite addicting hahah. Search JCM claw machine in app store. Gets you 5 free plays to start.



Good find. I like teh claws!

----------


## Tik-Tok

My company is being ISO audited this week, socially distanced.

This means the auditor is remote and being led around like Stan in the South Park halloween episode. It's making me laugh everytime they walk by.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My company is being ISO audited this week, socially distanced.
> 
> This means the auditor is remote and being led around like Stan in the South Park halloween episode. It's making me laugh everytime they walk by.



More like George Bluth Sr. with Super Dave Osborne as his surrogate!

----------


## Disoblige

> Good find. I like teh claws!



I want that Gengar hahah.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

They have waifus and instant noodles!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I made a rib roast on the BBQ today that people would pay $12/oz for. It was life changing. Simple sauce, charcoal & apple smoke and gentle sear on a small roast where just everything came together.
Scrumtrilescent! I think I'll spend the rest of my life trying to duplicate it, even though it seemed simple, at the time. I may also simply commit suicide and be completely at peace knowing that today was my pinnacle of greatness.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I just really like space stuff, and watching and re-watching the spacex launch today has been great. When I was a kid I had space shuttle wallpaper and matching sheets. I have that same feeling of wonder today thinking about it.

----------


## Disoblige

> I made a rib roast on the BBQ today that people would pay $12/oz for. It was life changing. Simple sauce, charcoal & apple smoke and gentle sear on a small roast where just everything came together.
> Scrumtrilescent! I think I'll spend the rest of my life trying to duplicate it, even though it seemed simple, at the time. I may also simply commit suicide and be completely at peace knowing that today was my pinnacle of greatness.



Pics or it didn't happen.

----------


## Disoblige

So simple yet so beautiful. Safeway yum

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pics or it didn't happen.



Sorry, I didn't think to take one, because it's just not the first thing I reach for when cooking or eating. Hell, I had to go into the garbage to take pics of the Burger King after ES questioned me in whatever thread that was.
Imagine a picture of a small rib roast where the picture failed to convey the taste.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I constantly question you.

----------


## Buster

> Attachment 95374
> 
> So simple yet so beautiful. Safeway yum



Is that what I think it is

----------


## Disoblige

> Is that what I think it is



Exactly what you think it is.

----------


## Disoblige

Another food joy. God damn that is a lotta jalapenos. So excited to make some pickled jalapenos. So good on almost anything that needs a spicy tangy crunch.



Oh and those zucchinis... I got uses for those. For $1.50 how can you go wrong!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Two times today, I bought was charged for fewer items than I received. First on some dollar store forks for my office, and the second time on some naan bread from superstore. 
I may have only gotten a total of $5 worth of stuff, but fuck me, that's really making my day.

----------


## Disoblige

I would be lying if there weren't at least a couple times where the scanning code of practice made my day  :ROFL!:

----------


## bigbadboss101

Sending my mother in law a few bucks via Western Union. To them it’s a good sum. To us often enough we spend it on stuff we don’t need.

----------


## Disoblige

If you ever had a bad day, Jim Browning YouTube videos help. Watching a guy spy on a scammer's computer and take action on certain things. And his voice is comforting lol.

Watched some of his most popular vids recently.

----------


## Xtrema

> If you ever had a bad day, Jim Browning YouTube videos help. Watching a guy spy on a scammer's computer and take action on certain things. And his voice is comforting lol.
> 
> Watched some of his most popular vids recently.



LockpickingLawyer does the same for me.

----------


## beyond_ban

> So simple yet so beautiful. Safeway yum



Last few times i've went i can't find any since they moved away from self serve baked delicacies.

----------


## killramos

Black Friday is always a good time of year to figure out what bs retail outlets have your email on their list.

Have removed 9 subscriptions so far this AM.

----------


## killramos

> If you ever had a bad day, Jim Browning YouTube videos help. Watching a guy spy on a scammer's computer and take action on certain things. And his voice is comforting lol.
> 
> Watched some of his most popular vids recently.



I have the same feeling from watching people have their shit repo’d

Guilty pleasure

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

Jim Browning is probably his maiden name. That guy's crafty.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> LockpickingLawyer does the same for me.



I really enjoy LPL. I've been watching for a year or so now.

----------


## GrammarSS

> I bought was charged for fewer items than I received.



Yeah? You "bought were charged"? Hey everyone, he "bought was charged" for less items!  :Bang Head:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Yeah? You "bought were charged"? Hey everyone, he "bought was charged" for less items!



Guten morgen mein herr. 

But yeah, that's some quality writing. I probably mean "I was charged for fewer items than I received." But ya never know what hidden meaning was in the original text.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Yeah? You "bought were charged"? Hey everyone, he "bought was charged" for *less* items!



Ahem... That's _fewer_, not less, mein Fuhrer.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Got new work boot laces, finally! One of those things where every time you go to site you remember "oh shit - these laces are broken and tied back together twice" for like a year. Finally think of it with a day off and BAM - fixt.

----------


## vengie

> If you ever had a bad day, Jim Browning YouTube videos help. Watching a guy spy on a scammer's computer and take action on certain things. And his voice is comforting lol.
> 
> Watched some of his most popular vids recently.



My work productivity is officially shot for the day.

These videos are wonderful.

----------


## Disoblige

Snacks. I love snacks. These one especially.
Best w/ beer.



On sale at T&T for $12.xx for 15 packs. So cheap! Like 1999 prices.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Eating Lucky Charms with my daughter while watching Mandalorian on Saturday Mornings.

----------


## kvg

When a plastic clip on a car comes off without breaking  :Clap:

----------


## mr2mike

> When a plastic clip on a car comes off without breaking



Definitely! Or when you torch a rusted bolt and it comes off very easy and doesn't break.


Picking up a new beyond.ca keychain and they're great quality and design! 
@gretz
 
@ExtraSlow

----------


## AndyL

When you can't help but think zenops was here  :ROFL!:

----------


## syscal

When our pup let's me mess with his paws and ears and just doesn't GAF.

Also learning a new knot for...name it. Mostly fishing, but I wanted a long lead for pup and bought auxiliary climbing rope to make a 50' leash using knots on both ends. Knots are a science, super interesting to learn the difference and why a knot might work on one type of material vs another.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Knots are awesome. Although fishing line drives me crazy. I can't see it, I can't feel it, I can't tie it. 

Although once I'm casting, I'm happpy.

Also love it when someone makes a kids in the hall reference.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Also love it when someone makes a kids in the hall reference.



This is pre-covid, so no idea what the status is, but....

https://globalnews.ca/news/6640902/k...-amazon-prime/

----------


## syscal

So would it be odd to mention I'm somewhat satisfied with putting on my facemask and remembering I was chewing mint gum the last time I wore it?

It only works for the first few sniffs...

----------


## gogreen

> Also love it when someone makes a kids in the hall reference.



Part of my work involves the design of conveyors and we recently switched pulley suppliers. The name of one of the new styles is Eradicator.

----------


## SKR

I saw my boy Hip Hop out eating an apple on the street today. Just living life, not giving a fuck about what's going on in the world.

----------


## ShermanEF9

> Got new work boot laces, finally! One of those things where every time you go to site you remember "oh shit - these laces are broken and tied back together twice" for like a year. Finally think of it with a day off and BAM - fixt.



That reminds me. My boots need new laces.

Had my tims order paid by the person in front. Obviously had to keep the train going.

----------


## schurchill39

When my 2.5 year old is able to hit the pronunciation of some tongue twister words. "Street Sweeper" was the latest one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like when my kids mispronounce things. I have one who says "Tim Portence". So kayutee.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I like when my kids mispronounce things. I have one who says "Tim Portence". So kayutee.



Ha! That is funny.
I got one that says "Packa Man!" instead of _PAC-MAN_

----------


## ExtraSlow

My oldest when she was small called them blububerries. Was sad when she dropped the extra syllable. 

People say you shouldn't wish kids to grow up too fast, but honestly there isn't that much from bavk then that I miss other than the cute speech.

----------


## bjstare

> My oldest when she was small called them blububerries. Was sad when she dropped the extra syllable. 
> 
> People say you shouldn't wish kids to grow up too fast, but honestly there isn't that much from bavk then that I miss other than the cute speech.



My daughter must be an easy toddler then. She's 2.5 and I already know I'm going to miss almost everything about her at this age. My 4mo son, on the other hand, is not so easy.

edit: on topic, same thing as ES. Quiet = cow-et. Truck = cruck. TV = TB. Avocado = abdicato. I could go on, but you get the idea. I love it all.

----------


## dirtsniffer

My nephew couldn't say dump truck, came out as dumb fuck. Hilarious month or two.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Subway "herb and cheese" bread, I say it in my head as "Urban cheese bread". Fuck I crack myself up.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

hwat? You don't pronounce the H?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Subway "herb and cheese" bread, I say it in my head as "Urban cheese bread". Fuck I crack myself up.



Leave. My. Head. Immediately!!!!
I've been doing that since the first radio commercial for Urban Cheese. Back when there was stamps, yo! I used to sweet talk the chick working there and she'd yard me out some stamps like she was trying to start a lawn mower!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Okay, you probably put this idea into my head, because I only started thinking like this just recently. That gives me joy too, that our psychic connection is just that strong. I love you brother.

----------


## Buster

who the fuck is too lazy to pronounce the H at the beginning of a word. The french?

----------


## NoSup4U

> who the fuck is too lazy to pronounce the H at the beginning of a word. The french?



Guess you've never been to Newfoundland....Or Fort Mac/ Grande Prairie for that matter.

----------


## Disoblige

BBQing in December. Yaaaaaas.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Getting through a 2.5 hour luxurious restaurant feast with two kids that were _so_ good, other customers came by to mention it and commend their performance.

----------


## killramos

When you are playing a video game and the task at hand is “kill the tax collector”

 :ROFL!:

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

You guys all give me endless joys.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Took like five garbage bags full of women's clothes, kids clothes, toys and boots to the charity place. Hopefully that helps some folks out over Christmas.

Also hoping that'll teach that whore wife of mine to take the kids and leave me a week before Xmas!





Spoiler:

obvious joke should be obvious

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Spoiler:
> 
> obvious joke should be obvious



The joke is that she's not actually coming back?

My small joy is that my hot tub has been acting up, and I diagnosed it to the control board. A replacement board is $500. I kept troubleshooting, and nailed it down to two relays that are $5 each. Now I just have to find someone that is decent with a solder iron. I'm mediocre, and can solder new stuff, but don't trust myself to remove existing parts off a board.

So I'm happy the fix is only $10, AND that it's not -20° out, so my tub won't freeze while I'm dealing with this.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The joke is that she's not actually coming back?
> 
> My small joy is that my hot tub has been acting up, and I diagnosed it to the control board. A replacement board is $500. I kept troubleshooting, and nailed it down to two relays that are $5 each. Now I just have to find someone that is decent with a solder iron. I'm mediocre, and can solder new stuff, but don't trust myself to remove existing parts off a board.
> 
> So I'm happy the fix is only $10, AND that it's not -20° out, so my tub won't freeze while I'm dealing with this.



That's awesome!
No, the joke was about the charity. I sold all that stuff so I could afford better crank shots on my Tinder profile.

----------


## Disoblige

Watching Mark Rober on YouTube engineer the latest version of his poach pirate device and seeing it in action.

And then finding out he teamed up with Jim Browning on a scam intervention!!! Excited watch that video when the story for that is finished.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

One of you creme puffs gave a shoutout to Peking House on r/Calgary yesterday.  :thumbs up:

----------


## killramos

Apega sent me a survey on what I think of the organization today. That was satisfying.

----------


## bjstare

> Apega sent me a survey on what I think of the organization today. That was satisfying.



I got that too.

Enter to win a prize of $150 to spend on APEGA branded merch  :ROFL!: 

I mean, I guess it'd be good for using for shop rags or cleaning the mud off my dogs' feet.

----------


## killramos

They weren’t nearly are smart with the questions as they should have been, survey very much opened them up for a flogging. For example, what I thought about them spending money advertising their anniversary  :ROFL!: .

I figure the homeless could use some toques or something.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I figure the homeless could use some toques or something.



Well, if they're APEGA toques, won't they likely already have one?

----------


## killramos

> Well, if they're APEGA toques, won't they likely already have one?



Probably thin enough they could use 2

----------


## vengie

> Well, if they're APEGA toques, won't they likely already have one?



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  ........



 :Frown:  :Cry:

----------


## bjstare

> For example, what I thought about them spending money advertising their anniversary .



Yeah that one got me good. For an organization such as themselves, that has a captive market who is already aware of their existence... what the fuck purpose is there in advertising? Simply to share the "success" of existing for 100 years without tripping over their own dick?

----------


## lasimmon

Hmm... specially selected to do this survey my ass!

----------


## killramos

> Hmm... specially selected to do this survey my ass!



Slaughter them

----------


## Disoblige

I didn't get one...
I wanted to slaughter them too  :Frown:

----------


## Disoblige

Going through this, lol

https://www.facebook.com/19120926424...7104/?sfnsn=mo

----------


## schurchill39

> Going through this, lol
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/19120926424...7104/?sfnsn=mo



This is awesome! Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I thought my wife was playing Phil Collins downstairs. My wife came up and asked me if I was playing Phil Collins? After a brief "where the fuck is that music coming from?" hunt, we discovered the dishwasher was loaded in the perfect way to produce almost exactly the rythm and beat of "In the air tonight". I even turned the song by on and it synced up for about 20 seconds.

The was definitely weird.and joyous, regardless of my Phil hate.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This gives me joy too.

----------


## max_boost

I discovered slip on lace free converse shoes and in all black (perfect for work). I was thrilled.

----------


## tirebob

Starlink is a rural property owners dream!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I discovered slip on lace free converse shoes and in all black (perfect for work). I was thrilled.



Give up the link

----------


## FraserB

Renewing my mortgage today and it looks like Ill be able to be paid off almost 5 years earlier by making a small adjustment I wont even notice on a monthly basis

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Renewing my mortgage today and it looks like I’ll be able to be paid off almost 5 years earlier by making a small adjustment I won’t even notice on a monthly basis



Have you considered refinancing and pulling out enough money to pay cash for a TRX or Trackhawk?

----------


## FraserB

> Have you considered refinancing and pulling out enough money to pay cash for a TRX or Trackhawk?



The concept of having significantly less equity and another depreciating asset does intrigue me

----------


## max_boost

Attachment 96998



> Give up the link




https://www.converse.ca/chuck-taylor...carryover.html

Wish there were more color options but keep going back to these shoes cuz cheap, casual and multipurpose

----------


## max_boost

> Renewing my mortgage today and it looks like I’ll be able to be paid off almost 5 years earlier by making a small adjustment I won’t even notice on a monthly basis



Nice. Mortgage free is good. 

Debt free gang!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> The concept of having significantly less equity and another depreciating asset does intrigue me



This is the way!

----------


## schurchill39

> Renewing my mortgage today and it looks like I’ll be able to be paid off almost 5 years earlier by making a small adjustment I won’t even notice on a monthly basis



Share the secret brutha! I need to free up cash to afford the latest econobox Chrysler throws a Hellcat in!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Share the secret brutha! I need to free up cash to afford the latest econobox Chrysler throws a Hellcat in!



LoL!
"Introducing the 2024 Dodge Devil DART in Succubus Trim."

----------


## jabjab

Pulling the random long hairs out of my dogs ears

----------


## Nufy

> pulling the random long hairs out of my *own* ears



ftfy...

----------


## max_boost

I appreciate small boobs again

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I appreciate small boobs again



I've never met a boob I didn't like. Helps when it's attached to someone with some enthusiasm for life too.

----------


## schurchill39

> LoL!
> "Introducing the 2024 Dodge Devil DART in Succubus Trim."



"So much horsepower it will literally blow your doors off. Included with your purchase are 2 free sets of replacement doors so you can mix and match!"

----------


## killramos

> "So much horsepower it will literally blow your doors off. Included with your purchase are 2 free sets of replacement doors so you can mix and match!"



Chrysler already has experience with this

----------


## jabjab

> ftfy...



that too but they aren't as long as his haha

----------


## Disoblige

Pics say it all...

----------


## killramos

One that has been giving me satisfaction lately. Cancelling email subscription lists.

Had hundreds that I never. Ever. Looked at.

Been nuking subscriptions left right and Centre these days and I get a bit of joy out of it each time.

----------


## Disoblige

> One that has been giving me satisfaction lately. Cancelling email subscription lists.
> 
> Had hundreds that I never. Ever. Looked at.
> 
> Been nuking subscriptions left right and Centre these days and I get a bit of joy out of it each time.



Yup. I want to try to live a minimalist life if I can and the whole thing can also apply to emails. If that don't give me no joy, BA-LEETED. UNSUBSCRIBED.

----------


## killramos

Yup. 

I’ve mostly nuked my social media, it’s there only to keep in touch with more distant friends but I have nothing on it anymore.

Website email lists I’m done with now too.

Honestly I feel a lot better cutting that shit out of my life.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pics say it all...



I think only white people are allowed to eat Wonder"Bread". You don't need to stoop that low. Are you bringing shame to your family?

----------


## SKR

I think I've said before I really enjoy blocking people on Twitter. Recently Twitter has decided I should get into the WNBA and has been flooding me with tweets about it, which has suddenly given me a lot more people to block.

----------


## jwslam

> One that has been giving me satisfaction lately. Cancelling email subscription lists.
> 
> Had hundreds that I never. Ever. Looked at.
> 
> Been nuking subscriptions left right and Centre these days and I get a bit of joy out of it each time.



Easier way to deal with it: Set an email filter for content contains 'unsubscribe'

----------


## Disoblige

Space testing, so excite.

https://youtu.be/l4-PwxnJimg
Go to -52:44 to see the landing/explosion for SN9.

Here's to SN10!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think I've said before I really enjoy blocking people on Twitter. Recently Twitter has decided I should get into the WNBA and has been flooding me with tweets about it, which has suddenly given me a lot more people to block.



Why are you on twitter in the first place?

- asking for 
@SKR

----------


## SKR

> Why are you on twitter in the first place?
> 
> - asking for 
> @SKR



1. To block people
2. I like to read Colin Quinn's tweets
3. Sometimes there's a big fuckup in town and the police will say something about it.

That's pretty much it. I don't tweet shit and if someone follows me I block them.

----------


## schurchill39

> Why are you on twitter in the first place?
> 
> - asking for 
> @SKR



I'm on it for Calgary Transit updates and porn. Sometimes those are mutually exclusive, sometimes they aren't.

----------


## Disoblige

There is porn on Twitter?
Asking for a friend...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> There is porn on Twitter?
> Asking for a friend...



+1

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I heard (from a friend) that Rachel Starr has a Twitter page.

*Mentioning for a friend.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> There is porn on Twitter?
> Asking for a friend...



It's on Twatter.

----------


## schurchill39

> There is porn on Twitter?
> Asking for a friend...



At least that is what I hear... from a friend

----------


## SKR

When I point out how stupid a car commercial is, and it wrecks it for other people.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Seeing the curbs on the road again. Which means people won't be crowding the fuck out of me because they think their car is 12' wide.

----------


## SKR

I just noticed this weird small thing, and it gives me joy.

----------


## killramos

Well I’m glad someone liked it lol

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I just noticed this weird small thing, and it gives me joy.







I notice Beyonders puns where one can say ahh I see what you did there, those small things gives me joy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

SKR is a champion's champion.

----------


## CUG

1.) I find Tim Horton's coffee to be disgusting and causal of bad breathe, however, the feeling of driving there to go get a cup is a small joy. 
2.) Letting go of the trans brake in a spooled up turbo car and it hooks. Feels my balls is hot
3.) Your dog waking you up in the morning by sniffing your face. 
4.) Helping someone with something - the Costco I go to offers lots of opportunities for this because there's a lot of seniors nearby who overestimated their ability to load a pc of furniture or large item into their vehicle. 
5.) Got a wicked deal on some Gucci sleds on Poshmark

Idk.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Get the McD's app, and use that for the drive-through for your morning coffee. It's about 17% better than Tims, and similar price, and that app tracks your rewards and payment, so you don't need change or tap or anything. Plus the cups at 10x better. Fuck tims cups. #supersystem.

----------


## Tik-Tok

The only flaw with McDonald's coffee is that none of their locations are convenient to me.

----------


## CUG

> Get the McD's app, and use that for the drive-through for your morning coffee. It's about 17% better than Tims, and similar price, and that app tracks your rewards and payment, so you don't need change or tap or anything. Plus the cups at 10x better. Fuck tims cups. #supersystem.



Totally agree its better, it's 15 minutes versus 4 minutes for me though (currently)

----------


## killramos

Yea Mcdonakds coffee is pretty fantastic.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The woman who reads the Madison's 12 12 tags on the fan 960. I don't know what it is, but it makes me tingle in my bathroom area. I like that feeling.

----------


## suntan

> The woman who reads the Madison's 12 12 tags on the fan 960. I don't know what it is, but it makes me tingle in my bathroom area. I like that feeling.



You might need a shot for that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Do you know the advertising I mean? What's with her voice? It's different, and I don't like it, but.....

----------


## suntan

I don't watch, read or listen to any news media anymore.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Egg Sandwich.
I almost never get one, but when I do, it's a Hell of a nice treat.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have to assume that's code.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have to assume that's code.



Treat - not year. Stupid fucking auto erect

----------


## beyond_ban

> I have to assume that's code.



My mind jumped to something that does not sound pleasant at all, but alas different strokes for different folks.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When the number zero is where it should be.

----------


## Disoblige

Egg sandwich...

Is that code for eating ass and into farts? Wait what?...

Never mind.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When wife is vacuuming and the Tim Horton's commercial comes on so you don't have to hear 16 different people from 32 different marginalized groups say "fresh cracked egg" 64 times.

----------


## schurchill39

> When wife is vacuuming and the Tim Horton's commercial comes on so you don't have to hear 16 different people from 32 different marginalized groups say "fresh cracked egg" 64 times.



 :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## nismodrifter

> When wife is vacuuming and the Tim Horton's commercial comes on so you don't have to hear 16 different people from 32 different marginalized groups say "fresh cracked egg" 64 times.



Excellent. A+ post. Ridiculous commercials man.

----------


## SKR

When a drive through is lined up out onto the street, so you park and go in to order, and then when you come out the lineup hasn't moved. I like that because it pisses the shit out of me when I'm in their shoes and I see someone else do it.

----------


## Graham_A_M

Keeping very busy at the farm. I never thought working 12- (sometimes)18 hour days would bring happiness. It feels amazingly productive working for yourself, and not "the man". I rest my head on the pillow every night, rightfully tired, but quite content. 

It feels great to keep busy, such a nice change from trying to keep busy at work with these ridiculous "make work" projects trying to justify to your bosses as to why you should still have a job in the wake of this covid nightmare.

----------


## tirebob

> Keeping very busy at the farm. I never thought working 12- (sometimes)18 hour days would bring happiness. It feels amazingly productive working for yourself, and not "the man". I rest my head on the pillow every night, rightfully tired, but quite content. 
> 
> It feels great to keep busy, such a nice change from trying to keep busy at work with these ridiculous "make work" projects trying to justify to your bosses as to why you should still have a job in the wake of this covid nightmare.



Fuck yeah bud... I would love to work at farming the land! If I was starting out again today I would be all over it.

----------


## CUG

Watching boomers try to figure out Microsoft Teams meetings.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Watching a bro-truck with tow mirrors at full extension go through the Starbucks beside Limericks.

----------


## Disoblige

Today.

That's it.

Just one beautiful day before it shits on us again.

----------


## Darell_n

The smell of mud hitting a hot exhaust pipe. Can’t explain it.

----------


## killramos

> Today.
> 
> That's it.
> 
> Just one beautiful day before it shits on us again.



I had a terrible allergy attack today and spent the whole day passed out on the couch from Benadryl ( yea, I know... Costco pills ).

I’m pretty pissed off about it. Yesterday was great though.

----------


## Disoblige

CoC nice enough to move everyone's bins off the road for street cleaning. Didn't know they did that.

----------


## TomcoPDR

A thorough cleansing nasal rinse session

----------


## Graham_A_M

> When the number zero is where it should be.



Agreed, he has been on my ignore list for ever. Only person on beyond that is. dude is bat shit crazy

----------


## bigbadboss101

My wife eats pretty healthy and wants our family to focus on nutrition. Lately with stress and other things she would come back from grocery shopping with instant noodles, chocolates, Kettle chips etc. Comfort food good for instant gratification. :-)

----------


## suntan

> CoC nice enough to move everyone's bins off the road for street cleaning. Didn't know they did that.



They didn't. Must be a new thing because they've never been able to coordinate street cleaning and bin retrieval in past years.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> They didn't. Must be a new thing because they've never been able to coordinate street cleaning and bin retrieval in past years.



They still can't in my 'hood. See my post in the peeves thread a couple weeks back. Fortunately for me out neighborhood "Spring Fling" was last weekend so I got to throw out my two weeks worth of garbage there.

----------


## suntan

> They still can't in my 'hood. See my post in the peeves thread a couple weeks back. Fortunately for me out neighborhood "Spring Fling" was last weekend so I got to throw out my two weeks worth of garbage there.



Must have been a pilot project at the city, making sure that they hired minorities at sustainable wages to move the bins.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I don't know most of the faces in the "punchable faces" thread.

----------


## Buster

> I don't know most of the faces in the "punchable faces" thread.



there;s only one truly important one.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Yes I am important.

----------


## Disoblige

Ordered a dozen Safeway donuts.

For a few of em, I asked them if they could do a few maple dips with whipped cream. Well... I am happy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

2515 in a growler from Tommyfield Pub is a beautiful thing.
I could drink a barrel of this!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 2515 in a growler from Tommyfield Pub is a beautiful thing.
> I could drink a barrel of this!



Prove it.

----------


## flipstah

Flipping eggs without cracking the yolk
Opening the carton once at the store and finding no cracked eggs

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Flipping eggs without cracking the yolk
> Opening the carton once at the store and finding no cracked eggs



Removing the shell from a hard-boiled egg in a single peel and the whole thing stays entirely or almost intact.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Flipping eggs without cracking the yolk
> Opening the carton once at the store and finding no cracked eggs

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> 



_The perfect dozen._

----------


## jwslam

> Flipping eggs without cracking the yolk



I'll one up that.
Flipping without cracking the yolk, using wrist, no utensils

----------


## killramos

Putting things my wife wants on a high shelf when she is annoying me

----------


## Darell_n

Leaving my shop and seeing the misery on the lineup of drunks outside waiting all day to have their car’s alcohol blow devices tested for another month.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Putting things my wife wants on a high shelf when she is annoying me



You're a mean one,
Mr. Grinch.

----------


## jwslam

> Putting things my wife wants on a high shelf when she is annoying me

----------


## schurchill39

> Putting things my wife wants on a high shelf when she is annoying me



I give my wife the inferior cutlery for meals when she is annoying. It makes me feel good

----------


## bjstare

> I give my wife the inferior cutlery for meals when she is annoying. It makes me feel good



Is your cutlery from a garage sale or something? How is it not all the same?

----------


## killramos

> Is your cutlery from a garage sale or something? How is it not all the same?



Butter knife for steak always works

----------


## schurchill39

> Is your cutlery from a garage sale or something? How is it not all the same?



We have a matching set that we use every day but also a bunch of random forks, spoons, and knives we've acquired over the years for when we have family gatherings or are idiots and keep forgetting to run the dishwasher. When she pisses me off she gets the fork my drunk ass stole from a pub in 2012 and a spoon and knife we still have from the assortment of cutlery we had in our university days.

----------


## Disoblige

Wife won't care about inferior cutlery when her boyfriend has all the utensils she needs.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Attachment 99239



That chick's grandma sounds like a pussy.




> Butter knife for steak always works



Does for the quality of beef I cook.

----------


## Hallowed_point

Watching water beads roll off a coated/waxed car. 

When tire pressure is exactly the same on each wheel with tpms readout (stupid kpa only  :ROFL!: )

----------


## flipstah

> I'll one up that.
> Flipping without cracking the yolk, using wrist, no utensils



Show off

----------


## Tik-Tok

The sound of driving on fresh pavement. Or rather the lack of sound.

----------


## killramos

When the Telus smart home security system salesman does me the service of accidentally hanging up on himself  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

> The sound of driving on fresh pavement. Or rather the lack of sound.



Mmmm Deerfoot

----------


## sabad66

Applying roundup using the battery powered spray wand. Something really satisfying about seeing a lone dandelion or thistle popping through the concrete and knowing that its days are now numbered after you hit it with a shot of chemicals.

----------


## Disoblige

> Applying roundup using the battery powered spray wand. Something really satisfying about seeing a lone dandelion or thistle popping through the concrete and knowing that its days are now numbered after you hit it with a shot of chemicals.



Before and after so I can feel satisfied too!
I was on the fence on buying it when it was on sale, haha.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Time spent at Azuridge is time well spent, whether it's a couple hours during the day, an evening meal or a wonderful night's stay.
Today might just be the best day of 2021.

Insane property that used to somehow be someone's _residence_, and, Fountains Of Wayne. (I can't fuckin believe the Rona killed that guy...)





Plus, I found a new favourite beer!!
Zero Issues Cryostasis Pilsner. Get in my belly!!

----------


## D'z Nutz

The sound of a bike bell blueshifting.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Time spent at Azuridge is time well spent, whether it's a couple hours during the day, an evening meal or a wonderful night's stay.
> Today might just be the best day of 2021.
> 
> Insane property that used to somehow be someone's _residence_, and, Fountains Of Wayne. (I can't fuckin believe the Rona killed that guy...)
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]
> 
> [ATTACH=CONFIG][/ATTACH]
> 
> ...



I keep looking at that place, but always end up going to the mountains instead. I really should pull the trigger on it someday soon.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This Sunday keeps giving...

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> This Sunday keeps giving...



When is it going to give you some picture taking lessons. What I am saying is you're a terrible photographer.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> When is it going to give you some picture taking lessons. What I am saying is you're a terrible photographer.



Give him a break, he was almost a whole mimosa in.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Give him a break, anyone who gets married at Mandalay Bay has no taste anyway.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Give him a break, he was almost a whole mimosa in.






> Give him a break, anyone who gets married at Mandalay Bay has no taste anyway.



I love you guys. You're doing the lord's work.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'll develop an equally flaccid response, but it'll also take me 4 days.

----------


## Disoblige

You guys focusing on the mimosa? I'm looking at those Blue Menu smokies in front of the mimosas.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'll develop an equally flaccid response, but it'll also take me 4 days.



You will never be as flaccid as me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When is it going to give you some picture taking lessons. What I am saying is you're a terrible photographer.



I'm not a graduate of the _Emily Carr University of Art and Design_, but I did help my friend prepare his portfolio for his application and he did get in _and_ graduate. My contributions were almost exclusively giving his various pictures hilarious names because they stubbornly insisted that all pieces be named and his application was due tomorrow, but nonetheless, I was there.

This is a simple photo where the items in the foreground are out of focus. They are out of focus intentionally. Why? Because the camera is very close to them and that makes the relative distance between the lens and the alleged subjects and the distance between those alleged subjects significant which makes focusing a choice of one or the other. Focus on the Prosecco glasses and everything else looks stupid, particularly the blurry cigar. Focus on the cigar and the glasses look stupid. Take a picture of labels and you're as creative as a rap video, so you remove the cigar band, twist the glasses and drop focus. There is some term about this pertaining to depth of field, or something. I don't know - I'm just a guy who took a picture with a cell phone camera, but I did do it in a certain way and on purpose.

The reality is that neither is the subject of the photograph. The true subject is _The Day_ so by focusing beside or behind what is screaming for attention in the foreground, the photo indicates that those were mere passing elements, or contributions of the day. The Day didn't boil down to a smoke and a drink. 

I went out with friends and family. I saw a Ferrari. I ate a fancy burger apparently made of Wagyu. I sat in the shade and a breeze kept me from sweating like a gross pig. I wore a nice shirt and didn't get all sweaty even though it was extremely hot. My kids coloured on the menus of a fancy restaurant at a billionaire's former house. It was a beautiful drive. Etc etc etc.

So if you want I can try to keep things to simple head shots, "eyes forward onto the lens, hold still and big smile" but I don't think I'll stick with it. You and I both know that you want your crank shots to look exactly like Craigslist ad's but know that deep down, a professional photographer was hired to do them.

----------


## Disoblige

^^ ThePenIsMightierGT3000 everybody.

TLDR.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> 



Me too bud. #metoo

----------


## killramos

I was told a story this morning about how my in laws had decided it was a good idea to tear down 3 massive 40yo healthy trees, so they could install solar panels on their roof and improve their carbon footprint.

I just smiled and nodded. Hilarious.

As an addendum. All I can hear in the background of their video call is the gas wood chipper going. Amazing.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

"Ok, so I'm looking for a simple headshot. _In_ focus. I want me to have a knowing look that I hate my customers and I've been spitting in their food for a solid 20 years."



"Excellent!"

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When I get any email of any kind whatsoever containing the phrase "_in these uncertain times_" and I hit the [Delete] button.
It makes me feel like StrongBad.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When I get any email of any kind whatsoever containing the phrase "_in these uncertain times_" and I hit the [Delete] button.
> It makes me feel like StrongBad.



These times aren't uncertain, they are unprecedented. Morans.

----------


## Disoblige

Riding my Grom to Superstore tomorrow morning just to pick up 50 or so chocolate bars on sale for $0.50  :Big Grin: 
Or however amount will fit in my backpack, lol.

Oh the little things.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Riding my Grom to Superstore tomorrow morning just to pick up 50 or so chocolate bars on sale for $0.50 
> Or however amount will fit in my backpack, lol.
> 
> Oh the little things.



I miss my grom.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Shitting on company time. Best.

----------


## Disoblige

> I miss my grom.



Why did you sell it man!
I find an excuse to ride it anytime I can. I got a old tank of gas from last year I'm still trying to burn off because it's too good on gas.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Why did you sell it man!
> I find an excuse to ride it anytime I can. I got a old tank of gas from last year I'm still trying to burn off because it's too good on gas.



I bought them as they were released. Was the only guy with a grom in 2014, all my friends were still on 300/600's, so I always rode my CBR instead. I loved it, but felt left out.

----------


## Disoblige

> I bought them as they were released. Was the only guy with a grom in 2014, all my friends were still on 300/600's, so I always rode my CBR instead. I loved it, but felt left out.



I have a 2015 yellow Grom, bought brand new. I putt around the south searching for other Grom friends.

Took it to Deerfoot on a short stretch when I was coming back from the Honda dealer. It was uphill too. Never again  :ROFL!:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I have a 2015 yellow Grom, bought brand new. I putt around the south searching for other Grom friends.
> 
> Took it to Deerfoot on a short stretch when I was coming back from the Honda dealer. It was uphill too. Never again



I hit 105 one time, Beddington onto deerfoot, drafting an enclosed trailer hauled by a pickup. I used to commute down 14th, from Country Hills BLVD towards John Laurie. I'd hit short uphills, and would drop below the speed limit. People would wiz by me. I want another one, since they seem more popular, but holding out for a potential electric one.

----------


## Disoblige

Black olives.

----------


## schurchill39

The ranch dip/sauce from Stockmans down in Heritage Pointe. Drowning a piece of their spicy pizza in that delicious nectar from the gods will cheer me up 10/10 times.

----------


## killramos

That I can stop being force fed olympic trash every time I try and check the news for a few months…

----------


## ExtraSlow

Pissing outdoors. Love it.

----------


## Disoblige

> Pissing outdoors. Love it.



No backsplash!

----------


## vengie

> Pissing outdoors. Love it.






> No backsplash!



Just make sure the grade slopes away from you

----------


## killramos

Don’t forget the wind…

----------


## Tik-Tok

> That I can stop being force fed olympic trash every time I try and check the news for a few months…



No, but you'll be force fed IOC scandals for a few weeks at least.

----------


## nismodrifter

Stories like this:
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saska...dale-1.6137564

LOL.
Tisdale. Land of rape and honey.

----------


## suntan

Imagine the shakes he had for a Blizzard in order to want to do that.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Imagine the shakes he had for a Blizzard in order to want to do that.



Even worse, the passenger got out and grabbed an ice-cream cake.

----------


## killramos

How dare the government tell me where I can and can’t park my Helicopter.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> How dare the government tell me where I can and can’t park my Helicopter.



egregious overreach.

----------


## tirebob

> Pissing outdoors. Love it.



Fucking outdoors is life! Pissing outdoors is good too though.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Fucking outdoors is life! Pissing outdoors is good too though.



I used to be unsure of this but Bob converted me! 

edit - I've said too much.

----------


## Darell_n

> How dare the government tell me where I can and can’t park my Helicopter.



I've seen a helicopter land next to the DQ in Cochrane on several occasions. Guess how many people cared then. 0

----------


## tirebob

> I used to be unsure of this but Bob converted me! 
> 
> edit - I've said too much.



Ummmmm….. yeah… I have nothing

----------


## SKR

I fuckin love the first couple steps you take after scraping mud off your shoes. That's a weird small thing.

----------


## schurchill39

> I fuckin love the first couple steps you take after scraping mud off your shoes. That's a weird small thing.



Oh man! Especially when its clay mud and it feels like you're walking on platform shoes. A nice scrape on the side of a rig mat... amazing.

I'll add to this thought and say I love wearing my coveralls on the outside of my dunlop rubber boots (when its not muddy or raining) because I can just drop them down and step out of the boots. Then when I have to gear back up I just step into the boots and pull up the covies. Love it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My kid is starting junior high and just bought her the same Casio VPAM scientific calculator I used in junior and senior high, and frankly most of Engineering school too. Makes me smile. I like that calculator.

----------


## Disoblige

Baked goods.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Pepperoncini peppers alongside a good sandwich. What a treat. Even pickles will do in a pinch.

----------


## vengie

Cheese strings.

While not the greatest for you they are just so simple and enjoyable. Sit back, peel away... Bliss.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pepperoncini peppers alongside a good sandwich. What a treat. Even pickles will do in a pinch.



Yeah bro!

----------


## suntan

Pepperoncini peppers are awesome.

Also been enjoying these because I love the flavour of jalapenos:

----------


## sabad66

Pepperoncinis need to be good quality tho. Mezzetta in the glass containers like the jalapeños above are pretty boss. Don’t waste your money on unico brand.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Pepperoncinis need to be good quality tho. Mezzetta in the glass containers like the jalapeños above are pretty boss. Dont waste your money on unico brand.



What's your recommendation on sliced Banana Peppers? I like them, but the Bick's ones have way too many woody ones. I have not seen Mezzetta ones available.

----------


## suntan

Ever tried these?



- - - Updated - - -




> Pepperoncinis need to be good quality tho. Mezzetta in the glass containers like the jalapeños above are pretty boss. Don’t waste your money on unico brand.



I don't mind the Unico but yeah the Mezzetta ones are way better.

- - - Updated - - -




> What's your recommendation on sliced Banana Peppers? I like them, but the Bick's ones have way too many woody ones. I have not seen Mezzetta ones available.



Mezzetta does indeed make them but I think only the Italian stores in town sell them.

----------


## sabad66

> What's your recommendation on sliced Banana Peppers? I like them, but the Bick's ones have way too many woody ones. I have not seen Mezzetta ones available.



Oh god I hate the woody banana peppers. I gave up on subway because I had a really bad streak of shitty veggies including many horrible banana peppers. 

I have never bought banana peppers for home use so no idea which are the best.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When a campsite lives up to, and exceeds your memory of it.

Also camping solo.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> When a campsite lives up to, and exceeds your memory of it.
> 
> Also camping solo.



Like and like.

----------


## jwslam

Found some new friends at superstore

----------


## ExtraSlow

A+ would bang.

----------


## suntan

lol us Kona owners like to do that. Been a while since I had a vehicle where people did that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

the sink at the work shop is this type:

----------


## Disoblige

> the sink at the work shop is this type:



Hmm. Wouldn't it be cool if they made one where there are barriers on the sides, say quartered so 4 people max. But it doubles as a urinal AND hand wash? Piss in the troff, then step on the thingy to wash your hands while it washes away the piss too. Mount a auto soap dispense on the side or somewhere near eye level.

----------


## ExtraSlow

piss trough and the water from washing hands works as the flush for the piss? Hmm, probably very efficient, but I suspect people wouldn't like it. 

I personally love piss troughs. Festival urinals are great. haven't seen anything similar in a workplace though.

----------


## suntan

Left Airpod is making static noises.

Ear wax falls out of left ear.

Left Airpod works again!

----------


## Disoblige

> Hmm, probably very efficient, but I suspect people wouldn't like it.



Watch in 6 months ES is on Dragon's Den pitchin' this. Low key stealing my idea!

----------


## killramos

Free pizza is my small thing for the day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Hmm. Wouldn't it be cool if they made one where there are barriers on the sides, say quartered so 4 people max. But it doubles as a urinal AND hand wash? Piss in the troff, then step on the thingy to wash your hands while it washes away the piss too. Mount a auto soap dispense on the side or somewhere near eye level.



Bro:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Thread title is *Weird SMALL Things* that give you joy.
Mahfks be talking about times when they hold their dick in their hands...

----------


## killramos

Being happy with what god gave you is very important for everyday happiness

----------


## Disoblige

> Bro:



That is the same concept kinda but not really. It is like hiring an EPC to design your idea and that is what happened lol. Epic fail!

My idea uses the ring troff idea with the foot pedal to activate the water (except split into quarters). Plus, there is no sink because you just need to wash your hands in free air and it will trinkle down to the troff. 

That image you have doesn't work because of the sink and fact you gotta use your hands to turn on the tap. Very unsanitary.

----------


## arcticcat522

^^^^^^^




> the sink at the work shop is this type:



So just pee into this. I like the idea!

----------


## bjstare

> That is the same concept kinda but not really. It is like hiring an EPC to design your idea and that is what happened lol. Epic fail!
> 
> My idea uses the ring troff idea with the foot pedal to activate the water (except split into quarters). Plus, there is no sink because you just need to wash your hands in free air and it will trinkle down to the troff. 
> 
> That image you have doesn't work because of the sink and fact you gotta use your hands to turn on the tap. Very unsanitary.



Jesus Christ. Trough.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Plough

----------


## Disoblige

wroof.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Slough.

----------


## jwslam

> That is the same concept kinda but not really. It is like hiring an EPC to design your idea and that is what happened lol. Epic fail!



Tell 
@rage2
 why the iSwing is not the greatest thing he doesn't have his hands on yet.

----------


## jwslam

I also really like this one

Attachment 101486

----------


## schurchill39

Getting the beyond inside jokes that have come to life over the years. Besides fucking everyone's dad, my other favorite one was the recent mention of our resident twin turbo tramp stamped member. Now we just need to all hit on Zeypher (sp?) again and it will be like the good old days.

----------


## Disoblige

> Getting the beyond inside jokes that have come to life over the years. Besides fucking everyone's dad, my other favorite one was the recent mention of our resident twin turbo tramp stamped member. Now we just need to all hit on Zeypher (sp?) again and it will be like the good old days.



Never hurts to see some upper cut reactions again. We also need more chill guys around here these days. And max_boost needs another Kimchi girl.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I referenced a chill guy and got asked what I was talking about. Sad panda.

----------


## sabad66

> I referenced a chill guy and got asked what I was talking about. Sad panda.



Clearly it’s because you haven’t been governing yourself accordingly

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Being happy with what god gave you is very important for everyday happiness



Beyond should be treated like public schools and most Churches, no sign of God anywhere.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Beyond should be treated like public schools and most Churches, no sign of God anywhere.



Agree. 
Mormon Underpants Guy > Allah > God

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the Unico but yeah the Mezzetta ones are way better.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Negative on Mezzetta Banana Peppers at the Italian Market. They actually don't even have Pepperoncinis from them, or much of anything. They have piles of Unico stuff now in their pickled peppers aisle and some other strange companies that are from Egypt, of all places.

I love that store. Got a couple of their wrapped sandwiches. I call them something "racist" because I can never get the name right. Panino? I hadn't had one in probably 5 years, but they're so incredible.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

New Joy:

The corn that the Riley/Jonesy looking dude is selling in the parking lot of Willow Park Liquor is the greatest corn I've ever had in my life - by a country mile.

----------


## Darell_n

> New Joy:
> 
> The corn that the Riley/Jonesy looking dude is selling in the parking lot of Willow Park Liquor is the greatest corn I've ever had in my life - by a country mile.



Corn loves the heat we had this summer. Can’t have too much heat as long as the irrigation is on par.

----------


## Disoblige

X88B88 looks like voodoo reflecting on itself.

----------


## Disoblige

Using my Esso Extra points before they convert to PC optimum points in 2022.

The luxury car wash for 699 points is such a good deal at Esso because I have thousands of points earned from Esso over the years and it's a good option when you're lazy or it's winter time and you just want get your car 95% clean while enjoying a coffee.

----------


## sabad66

The Thursday 5:00 throw back mix down by DJ Kav on Amp. 

Yeah radio sucks 99% of the time but this is one segment that makes me happy when I catch it.

----------


## Disoblige

Not sure if it is a joy or not...

Trying to use up old gas on my Grom.. filled it up premium at $1.53 and still only spent $1.88 in new gas lol... thing was showing half a tank left. Thing is too efficient on gas... I been trying to putt around everywhere to use it up.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Kind of a silly one, but driving down McKnight at the exact moment a plane is on landing approach and it flying right over you. I never get tired of that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Kind of a silly one, but driving down McKnight at the exact moment a plane is on landing approach and it flying right over you. I never get tired of that.



Same bro.

----------


## vengie

Cleaning my keyboard with compressed air

----------


## killramos

The STI thread always makes me laugh

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The STI thread always makes me laugh



I laugh at people when they get chlamydia. That's the same, right?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I just found out there's a company called 
Freeport-McMoRan and that someone I know who can barely hold a chair down works there. LoL!

----------


## killramos

> I laugh at people when they get chlamydia. That's the same, right?



Best I can tell it’s closer to laughing at people with Syphilis.

But I’ll allow it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I just found out there's a company called 
> Freeport-McMoRan and that someone I know who can barely hold a chair down works there. LoL!



Get a brain morans.

----------


## SKR

I know most reaction videos on youtube are trash, but it's nice when you find a channel you like and can run through it.

Every reaction channel runs through the same plot line. It's music no one has ever heard of, then Ghost Love Score, then a handful of other Nightwish songs, Sancta Terra, Kingdom, Sleepless Nights, a bunch of Jinjer and Unleash the Archers, Sober, etc. On one hand I like being able to get different takes on the same thing, but on the other hand every time it happens it gets harder to believe that the person knows reaction videos are popular, and also hasn't heard Ghost Love Score. I think I like that more than I hate it, but as it goes on I'm less sure.

I also don't know how reaction channels get traction. How do you get from being a nobody with 0 videos and 0 views to hundreds of thousands of views? Maybe that's why the Ghost Love Score formula exists.

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

> I know most reaction videos on youtube are trash, but it's nice when you find a channel you like and can run through it.
> 
> Every reaction channel runs through the same plot line. It's music no one has ever heard of, then Ghost Love Score, then a handful of other Nightwish songs, Sancta Terra, Kingdom, Sleepless Nights, a bunch of Jinjer and Unleash the Archers, Sober, etc. On one hand I like being able to get different takes on the same thing, but on the other hand every time it happens it gets harder to believe that the person knows reaction videos are popular, and also hasn't heard Ghost Love Score. I think I like that more than I hate it, but as it goes on I'm less sure.
> 
> I also don't know how reaction channels get traction. How do you get from being a nobody with 0 videos and 0 views to hundreds of thousands of views? Maybe that's why the Ghost Love Score formula exists.




OK, I need some help here. Is Ghost Love Score some kind of YT music-reaction meme now? As a Nightwish fan from back in the Tarja days that's pretty bonkers to me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't like this, at all!
Reaction Videos are right up there with Unboxing Videos and by "right up there" I mean so far at the bottom of the barrel that they're under the barrel.
Who hijacked SKR's account??!

----------


## SKR

> OK, I need some help here. Is Ghost Love Score some kind of YT music-reaction meme now? As a Nightwish fan from back in the Tarja days that's pretty bonkers to me.



Every reaction channel will feature it at some point. Floor Jansen herself has reacted to it. Pick any channel, sort their videos chronologically, Ghost Love Score will be near the start. The Poet and the Pendulum won't be too far after that.




> I don't like this, at all!
> Reaction Videos are right up there with Unboxing Videos and by "right up there" I mean so far at the bottom of the barrel that they're under the barrel.
> Who hijacked SKR's account??!



My thought on it is, you only get to experience a song the first time once. So it's neat to kind of get to do it again through someone else. I like the ones where the person talks about techniques that the singer or band or whatever is using. Whether or not they ever know what they're talking about, I don't know, but sometimes they pick up on things that I didn't even notice.

----------


## Graham_A_M

Been missing Top Gear UK for the longest time, since the Clarkson, May, and Hammond days. (Haven't watched a single episode since they left) just got cable at the new place, didn't know we had Amazon prime included in it, been binge watching Grand Tour everyday, loving it. 

Stupid small thing, but it gives me joy.

----------


## Graham_A_M

I like to restore old vintage bicycles. I don't know just adore turning these into brilliantly restored, good as new. My fiance and I hates all the bikes I've been buying. But it's amazing to turn these into better then new condition. 

This guy was a 1979 supercycle gran sport, from Canadian tire no less. Frame was made in England, shifters and cables from Japan, wheels were made in France. I love the European influence on these. I love restoring these and making them shine like new. Fun riding these. The responses these get is amazing. Makes my heart glow to see the attention these get, and what they deserve.
I just adore restoring these bikes. It's hard as I have too many in the mix. I've built bikes for her and I, and my mother in law. Just love bringing bikes from the 60's and 70's (and older) back to life today

----------


## bjstare

> Been missing Top Gear UK for the longest time, since the Clarkson, May, and Hammond days. (Haven't watched a single episode since they left) just got cable at the new place, didn't know we had Amazon prime included in it, been binge watching Grand Tour everyday, loving it. 
> 
> Stupid small thing, but it gives me joy.



Motor trend on demand has all seasons of top gear from the beginning. Only like $6/mo or something.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone I should probably have on my ignore list quotes someone on my ignore list and it's funny.

----------


## SKR

I like the glug glug glug that a bottle of whiskey makes the first glass you pour out of it.

----------


## Disoblige

> I like the glug glug glug that a bottle of whiskey makes the first glass you pour out of it.



Glug glug glug? Fuck man, you drinking out of a milk glass?

At least you pour it out of the whiskey bottle and not a plastic water bottle.

----------


## SKR

> At least you pour it out of the whiskey bottle



That's when it glugs. "I like the glug glug glug that a *bottle of whiskey* makes," I said. If I meant I like the sound it makes in the glass, that's what I would have said.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It brings me joy when burn attempts really fizzle out.

----------


## Disoblige

> It brings me joy when burn attempts really fizzle out.



Yea  :Frown: 
Especially if SKR didn't get it.

----------


## SKR

I didn't get it.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I didn't get it.



He's saying "Holy shit, how big a drink you pouring to make the bottle go glug?!" because clearly he drinks white wine spritzers.

----------


## Disoblige

> He's saying "Holy shit, how big a drink you pouring to make the bottle go glug?!" because clearly he drinks white wine spritzers.



Thank you sir, and then a left hook to TPiM on his whisky transporting ways.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Thank you sir, and then a left hook to TPiM on his whisky transporting ways.



Lemme pour you a milk to give you an energy boost after your swing-&-a-miss.

----------


## SKR

> He's saying "Holy shit, how big a drink you pouring to make the bottle go glug?!" because clearly he drinks white wine spritzers.






> Thank you sir, and then a left hook to TPiM on his whisky transporting ways.



Oh. I definitely did not read it that way. I was for real angry when I read it. My apologies, sir.

Jokes are more fun when I get them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Does TPIM transport his whiskey in warm milk? What the fuck is happening in this thread? Much confuse.

----------


## SKR

I'm not sure why the forks are loosely wrapped in paper towel.

----------


## Tik-Tok

You guys don't know class when you see it.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I use empty San Pellegrino bottles to bring my friend Johnnie Walker whisky when I go to BC because their whisky bottles are weak and heavy. This gives Disoblige ball-cancer and he turns into this guy:

and gets all uppity about the flavour potentially changing.

I choose to run with this and start storing many more nonsensical things in San Pellegrino bottles because they're so versatile. This includes gasoline for my lawn mower or milk for camping^.
They're tough as nails, a sensible size, I always have some around and because they had water in them, there's no flavour to worry about. It's not like I'm using a fucking Heinz squeeze bottle!

Then we get together every fortnight for Double Dutch Rudders.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Double Dutch rudder is my alt.

----------


## SKR

I'm glad everyone is having fun.

----------


## Disoblige

Not paying full price on new games.

$25 off $75 purchase at Shoppers. Love it.

----------


## sabad66

A nice pack of firm, delicious blueberries. I’ve had shitty luck all summer with soft ones and finally picked up a pack that are massive and still firm even 3 days later in the fridge.

----------


## Darkane

> Not paying full price on new games.
> 
> $25 off $75 purchase at Shoppers. Love it.



Are you going to make a reaction video to this Elon Musk game?

----------


## Disoblige

> Are you going to make a reaction video to this Elon Musk game?



Gross, no. But I enjoy playing games like this, they're fun.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Gross, no. But I enjoy playing games like this, they're fun.



Was that discount for everyone, or did you cash in a pile of PC Points?

----------


## Disoblige

> Was that discount for everyone, or did you cash in a pile of PC Points?



It is an offer that is common for everyone. Spend $75, get 25000 points ($25 worth) and you see it on your PC offers in the app. That is better than the typical 20x deals (which are still good). You typically get 15 points per dollar. So 20x that gives you a decent deal.

Buying games at Shoppers is a small secret.

I did not cash in any points.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It is an offer that is common for everyone. Spend $75, get 25000 points ($25 worth) and you see it on your PC offers in the app. That is better than the typical 20x deals (which are still good). You typically get 15 points per dollar. So 20x that gives you a decent deal.
> 
> Buying games at Shoppers is a small secret.
> 
> I did not cash in any points.



Oh thanks!
I thought my question was dumb because your receipt kind of made it look like you cashed points in, but I'm glad to learn something new.

----------


## sabad66

Pushing Clean Up Folder in outlook and watching the number of items in your inbox go down.

----------


## SKR

I like when an impatient driver behind me changes lanes into my lane because it's going faster, and then half a block later I have to slow down to turn. I bet it really pisses them off, and I really enjoy that.

There was a similar thing back in my truck driving days. I looked so forward to Fridays, especially on long weekends when I was hauling to SWT at Gull Lake SK because there were two left turns off the #1. One loaded going, one empty coming back. I knew where I needed to turn so when I was about 2km away, I'd pull into the fast lane, cancel the cruise, put my left signal light on and start slowing down. It was fascinating to me to watch the people behind me who obviously weren't paying attention, and get stuck behind me because they didn't pick up on the fact that the big truck ahead of them was slowing down from 110 to about 20km/hr with its left signal on. I really enjoyed that as well. It seemed like people paid less attention on Fridays, and even less on long weekends.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I liked your truck driving days.

----------


## Tik-Tok

That the Beyond logo is still "fuck to yo couch" on my tablet.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've been working lately out of the company shop in the SE industrial. the room I'm in has a great view of both 52nd Street, and a side-street that leads to a couple of indepentdent trucking companies. So I get a constant parade of older, but well-maintained, semi-trucks. Some really good custom jobs too. No pics, but you can just picture my warm little heart.

----------


## schurchill39

> I've been working lately out of the company shop in the SE industrial. the room I'm in has a great view of both 52nd Street, and a side-street that leads to a couple of indepentdent trucking companies. So I get a constant parade of older, but well-maintained, semi-trucks. Some really good custom jobs too. No pics, but you can just picture my warm little heart.



I love me a good semi truck. You best be up in that window pumping your harm like you had your own air horn!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I love me a good semi truck. You best be up in that window pumping your harm like you had your own air horn!



That was my favourite pastime from about 1986 to 1996, hanging out on overpasses.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> That was my favourite pastime from about 1986 to 1996, hanging out on overpasses.



Wow. ExtraSlow is actually Adam Eget!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bumping into a friend or acquaintance at a place extremely far from where you know them. Like, a few time zones away or a different country type of far.

----------


## R-Audi

When you are in traffic and the asshat that constantly tailgates and changes lanes aggressively ends up beside you at the light. (or even behind)

----------


## schurchill39

> When you are in traffic and the asshat that constantly tailgates and changes lanes aggressively ends up beside you at the light. (or even behind)



I love when a douche bag who is weeving in and out of lanes ends up stuck in the middle of a pile of cars and you pass them all in your own lane! It gives me such a chuckle.

----------


## flipstah

Picking the right watermelon.

----------


## suntan

> Picking the right watermelon.



Hell fuck yes.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Chucking balls at old people for dodgeball

----------


## bjstare

My 3yo daughter calling toaster strudel “toaster skroodel”

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My 3yo daughter calling toaster strudel “toaster skroodel”



Little kid mispronounciation is the best. 
-boobooberries was one of my favourites.

----------


## suntan

My youngest called Nanaimo nanamoo.

----------


## killramos

My cousin at 16 couldn’t pronounce Banff?

----------


## suntan

> My cousin at 16 couldn’t pronounce Banff?



That's a condition.

----------


## SKR

> My cousin at 16 couldn’t pronounce Banff?



I pronounce it like the guy who saw the unicorn there.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bah-Niff, two syllables, that's the only correct way.

----------


## bjstare

> My cousin at 16 couldn’t pronounce Banff?



The more I learn about your family, the more I’m glad it’s not my family  :ROFL!:

----------


## killramos

Right?

 :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

Don’t worry, I’ve also got my fair share of inbred fools in the family. I think we all do.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I really like The Frame Channel. It's 199 on Shaw.
They were just showing pictures of some amazing park called Nahanni which is apparently in NWT.

----------


## schurchill39

I like the second time you put something together because you already went through the struggles on the first. I put up some ceiling mounted storage in my garage the other night and it was such a pain in the dick figuring out the spacing, how high to make it, where to mount it properly etc. But the second one was a breeze!

----------


## flipstah

Clearing all notifications in your inbox.

----------


## Swank

No new emails for an entire Monday morning.

----------


## SKR

I got 7 chicken strips in my 6 strip basket today.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bluegrass covers playlist.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Bluegrass covers playlist.



Are you sure you posted in the right thread?

----------


## schurchill39

When someone accidentally sends an email to a global distribution list then you get to watch as hundreds of people reply-all saying they don't think the email was meant for them. But my absolutely favorite part is when the replies shift to angry messages saying "STOP REPLYING ALL" even though they replied all. I don't know why but these types of shit shows always make me laugh so hard.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When the community group Facebook busy-body whores get 25 posts deep into the,
"oohhhh, he looks_ hungry_!"
"poor little fur baby!"
"...Kitty will never make it through the cold nights!!1!1!"

And then my troll alias someone comes in and says,
"I saw the remains of that cat yesterday after the coyotes tore it apart, so you can all stop pretending you care about an animal that was too stupid to go home. Cats are free, BtW."


I mean seriously, what's wrong with these people? He looks hungry and you think it's going to freeze?!?
Describe in detail "the look of hunger" on an expressionless small mammals covered in fur while leading into how this same fur will betray thermodynamics at 4°C. 
Nothing? I thought so. Now go buy more #WineMom trash, you noisy skanks!

----------


## flipstah

When you thought it was a shart but wasn’t.

----------


## schurchill39

When a kid is sooo excited they start hopping. I took my kid to the Hitmen game on the weekend and he was obviously pumped but to see other kids amped up jumping around with their parents was pretty cool. 




> When you thought it was a shart but wasn’t.



Thats the best. Closest thing to living on the edge lots of us get to at our age.

----------


## killramos

That even chrome is pointing out googles shitty ad and tracking practices and warning me from clicking too result ads in search  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Somehow this is a targeted advert for me.


They have my demographic nailed. Urban dwelling online shopper who aspires to be rural.

----------


## Disoblige

Whoa this Dodge is so realistic.

The inside is just perfect. Very impressed how they got it to match the actual interior so well.

----------


## killramos

That is awesome. I try to buy a 1:18 of every car I buy and I can’t find a decent one for my Sierra which makes me sad

----------


## Tik-Tok

Needs a pair of white sunglasses on the dash to complete it.

----------


## Hallowed_point

A free breathing V8 with a high torque mini starter firing up such as an L98/LT1 C4 Corvette.

----------


## bjstare

> Whoa this Dodge is so realistic.
> 
> The inside is just perfect. Very impressed how they got it to match the actual interior so well.



Yeah they matched the interior right down to the quality of materials, that is impressive.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That'sTheJoke.gif

----------


## bjstare

.

----------


## flipstah

> Yeah they matched the interior right down to the quality of materials, that is impressive.



When you see someone fly over the joke

----------


## TomcoPDR

Waiting 6 months so that finally the Oven clock will be correct

----------


## ExtraSlow

When people spell spicy as "spicey" it makes me think of one of my good friends and it always brings a smile to my face.

----------


## Buster

> When people spell spicy as "spicey" it makes me think of one of my good friends and it always brings a smile to my face.



it's always been spelled spicey

----------


## dirtsniffer

Custom user title for Buster 

Spicy Boi

----------


## ExtraSlow

Brands that go full retard. Makes me giggle.
www.mooseknucklescanada.com

----------


## Buster

> Brands that go full retard. Makes me giggle.
> www.mooseknucklescanada.com



I want to know the history of this brand. It sounds like something that started out as a drunk party plan, then someone actually did it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I want to know the history of this brand. It sounds like something that started out as a drunk party plan, then someone actually did it.



Exactly, it's amazing, and the video-ads that pop up in my scrolling are equally hilarious. Dudes pantomiming chainsaw-ice carving, ladies wearing the coats with no pants, weird shit.

----------


## Buster

I think that the term is a Canadian thing. If someone tried to call a company "camel toe", they would get nowhere.

----------


## Disoblige

Sugar.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Moose knuckles adverts still crack me up.

----------


## Disoblige

Glistening protein.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Ontariario can't spell.

----------


## killramos

“Ontario’s Automotive Sector”

Is always worth a giggle or two on their own

----------


## Swank

TIL that 'Parkade' is a Canadian term, another great example of Hoser lingo!

----------


## SKR

I got this beautiful piece of rep today, in a thread I last posted in 13 days ago.

----------


## Xamim

> Glistening protein.



Where's that from? Legit wasabi too?

----------


## Disoblige

> Where's that from? Legit wasabi too?



This was Ari Sushi. The nigiri was great, chutoro was very close to otoro in this case, so good deal on the chutoro. And yes legit wasabi.

On another note, I will also say that I tried Big Catch again recently and it is also very good. I didn't have a good experience the first time I had it a while ago but the recent experience made up for it. The scallop was stellar, better than Ari (other tray not shown in pics)

----------


## Xamim

> This was Ari Sushi. The nigiri was great, chutoro was very close to otoro in this case, so good deal on the chutoro. And yes legit wasabi.
> 
> On another note, I will also say that I tried Big Catch again recently and it is also very good. I didn't have a good experience the first time I had it a while ago but the recent experience made up for it. The scallop was stellar, better than Ari (other tray not shown in pics)



Awesome, thanks! Been meaning to try that place, so I'll have to move it up the list after seeing the pics.

----------


## NikoleJennes

These ones!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bought a box of these uni jetstream pens a while back, and man, love these things. Use em for notes at work. Use em for lists at home. Great pens.

----------


## Buster

What's a pen?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> What's a pen?



Something poor people like me use. 

I write a lot of notes at work, a few pages a day for sure. And having a pen that writes nicely makes my day measurably better. This specific one with a lid, not the clicking mechanism, is so perfect for me. Really like it. Under $2 each, which is a lot more than the Bic crystal, but still very damned affordable.

----------


## Buster

> Something poor people like me use. 
> 
> I write a lot of notes at work, a few pages a day for sure. And having a pen that writes nicely makes my day measurably better. This specific one with a lid, not the clicking mechanism, is so perfect for me. Really like it. Under $2 each, which is a lot more than the Bic crystal, but still very damned affordable.



I got a remarkable 2. Life changing

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Some guys just like writing on paper, man. I use my shitty lamy fountain pen on paper all the time...love it as opposed to taking notes on one-note or whatever. Wife recently got an iPad for her work...I still prefer the paper man.
edit: Man...everything's going subscription model now. Even my notebook requires a subscription  :thumbsdown:

----------


## schurchill39

+1 on the paper writing. I made an honest effort to use my Surface Book's screen and one note but I hated it. After a year and a half I switched back to paper and a pen. 

I'm a big fan of the Uni Jetstream too except I like the click top. I jacked two boxes from my old company 3 years ago and I'm still nursing those along.

----------


## killramos

> I got a remarkable 2. Life changing



My boss has one of those I think. Looks neat.

Makes my surface look like a brick.

----------


## bjstare

I actually just got another Lamy fountain pen today. I'm a big fan.

One day when I grow up, I might get a remarkable.

----------


## Buster

> My boss has one of those I think. Looks neat.
> 
> Makes my surface look like a brick.



It's nothing like writing on a tablet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It's nothing like writing on a tablet.



I watched the ad for it and it does look incredible. Only $450 CDN right meow, too.
I'm just concerned that is endorsing a behaviour that I need to abandon, rather than enabling a transition.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I don't usually drink black coffee, but AllahDamn, does it ever go good with a yogurt & granola breakfast!

----------


## Chester

> Some guys just like writing on paper, man. I use my shitty lamy fountain pen on paper all the time...love it as opposed to taking notes on one-note or whatever. Wife recently got an iPad for her work...I still prefer the paper man.
> edit: Man...everything's going subscription model now. Even my notebook requires a subscription



 :Werd!:  I fill notebooks and I'm in IT.

----------


## flipstah

> Something poor people like me use. 
> 
> I write a lot of notes at work, a few pages a day for sure. And having a pen that writes nicely makes my day measurably better. This specific one with a lid, not the clicking mechanism, is so perfect for me. Really like it. Under $2 each, which is a lot more than the Bic crystal, but still very damned affordable.



Using a nice pen won't make you go back to using BIC. Using BIC is like writing on sandpaper.

----------


## Swank

> What's a pen?



A pretentious pencil.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When someone sends me flirty messages with the reps feature.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I don't usually drink black coffee, but AllahDamn, does it ever go good with a yogurt & granola breakfast!



Nice flannel pyjamas.

----------


## HHURICANE1

When you wake up in the morning and realize you didn't need to get up in the middle of the night to take piss.

----------


## Disoblige

Man, anyone try ultra filtered milk before? I can't go back now...

Lactose free, tastes creamier, smells rich, more protein... Fuck, I think I just ruined regular milk for me. Ahhhhhhhhhhh.

I'm joyous and sad at the same time.

----------


## killramos

Is that like being one of those oat milk people?

----------


## Disoblige

> Is that like being one of those oat milk people?



Hahahah, damn called out.
I would say no because it's still milk. And I'm not gonna force this down anyone. Shit your pants for all I care.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

Adults drink milk? I assume now you are non white? haha

----------


## Disoblige

> Adults drink milk? I assume now you are non white? haha



I know waaaaay more white people who drink milk than non. Like pour glass of milk kind of drinking.
I never drink milk on its own, gross. Just have it in cereal, in coffees and teas, cooking, dessert, etc.

----------


## flipstah

Best milk is Cambodian breast milk

----------


## schurchill39

> Adults drink milk? I assume now you are non white? haha



Isn't drinking milk a primarily white thing? Maybe I only hang out with white people but anyone I know who drinks milk by the glass is white and has been doing it their whole life  :dunno:

----------


## Disoblige

> Best milk is Cambodian breast milk



Is your gf Cambodian and are you trying to tell us something?

Congratulations!




> Isn't drinking milk a primarily white thing? Maybe I only hang out with white people but anyone I know who drinks milk by the glass is white and has been doing it their whole life



Ding ding ding!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

HolidayInCambodia.mp3

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Man, anyone try ultra filtered milk before? I can't go back now...
> Lactose free, tastes creamier, smells rich, more protein... Fuck, I think I just ruined regular milk for me. Ahhhhhhhhhhh.
> I'm joyous and sad at the same time.



Where can one buy this new hipster milk?
Edit: am white, drink milk sometimes so stereotype checks out.

----------


## bjstare

Milk drinking white guy, checking in.

----------


## Disoblige

> Where can one buy this new hipster milk?
> Edit: am white, drink milk sometimes so stereotype checks out.



Fairlife milk is available at pretty much all grocery stores and been out for a long time. I tried the 2% and it tasted like homo. I could smell the difference as it's more rich and less sweet than regular milk.
I wonder what homo is gonna taste like. half and half? hahah

There's probably other brands but this is the only one I tried so far.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

For the low low price of $3.50/L, it _is_ an enjoyable milk..... Produced by Coca-Cola. 

So that's only $14 for a 4L jug (assuming it was sold in that size, which it's not). It's about 50% more than what you'd expect to pay for organic/eco/dolphin-friendly/rainforest milk from Whole Foods!

It better be coming out of Kate Upton for that price.

----------


## Disoblige

> It better be coming out of a pellegrino bottle for that price.



fixed.


The long shelf life helps too so you can keep it in the back of the fridge as an emergency when you run out of regular milk. Stays fresh for like 1.5 months at least if left unopened. I don't drink milk often so I often dump half of a 4L jug of regular milk because it went bad. And I'm too cheap to spend $3.79 for 2L when 4L is $4.69.

----------


## ExtraSlow

spelling errors on websites and advertisements. I giggle.

----------


## Tik-Tok

That someone thought Bieber Balls was a great idea, and a whole lot of other people approved it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

giggle. Buncha kids going be choking on beibers balls.

----------


## Disoblige

Why Tim Beibs.
Shoulda been Beiballs!

Or Beib's Bits.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Why Tim Beibs.
> Shoulda been Beiballs!
> 
> Or Beib's Bits.



You are unbeliebable.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^*Ooohh!!!* _WtF!?_



In other news: Babybel Cheese. 
It's fuckin delicious.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> In other news: Babybel Cheese. 
> It's fuckin delicious.



You are going to lose your head when someone shows you the laughing cow.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Oh I'm all about them, too!

----------


## vengie

Babybel >> laughing cow

Fight me.

----------


## jwslam

> Babybel >> laughing cow
> 
> Fight me.



Wax on, or wax off?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Babybel >> laughing cow
> 
> Fight me.



Don't choose between them, bring both! 
Any decent snack requires two kinds of cheese, and a cheese tray requires five.

----------


## killramos

I'm sad for the world that "Biebs" is trademarked...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

$6k worth of stroboscopic LED's shining in from my fascia, glistening off my 7-foot, oblong river table.
#LivingLife

----------


## Disoblige

I could only eat 3 slices and like 4 donair sticks.
Feel great and not sleepy at all. Anymore than that and I would be napping by 8 pm.

----------


## killramos

Watching an Asian lady literally Lysol down her son outside the airport before he was allowed to get in the vehicle after a flight  :ROFL!: 

Like 3-4 passes.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Watching an Asian lady literally Lysol down her son outside the airport before he was allowed to get in the vehicle after a flight 
> 
> Like 3-4 passes.



Probably only effective at giving him cancer hahaha

----------


## killramos

You had to see it hahaha it was amazing

----------


## Disoblige

Cheap snacks.

These are on sale at Safeway for $2.50.
Great buy for 250g. Mushroom kernels and good coating of caramel.

----------


## bigbadboss101

Sending mom in Richmond an order from T&T via Instacart. 
Order of chinese pastries from Kam Do via Uber.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

There is a _T&T Market_ located in Richmond??!
Now I've seen everything.

----------


## SKR

Whiners in the F1 thread. I don't follow F1 so I don't really know what happened, other than typical flimsy European nerd things, but I'm enjoying it very much.

----------


## killramos

When I see Mario’s lottery thread has been bumped by someone other than him, and it’s almost always hilarious

----------


## schurchill39

My kid had a melt down last night but it was so ridiculous you just couldn't help but laugh.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Whenever you or a friend has seen certain new movie on your own, but when you get together and theres nothing else to choose except that very same movie one have seen days/weeks ago. The sacrifice made to create an Oscar winning performance of never seeing that movie, just to see the thrill in your friends face to watch it the first time with you. And of course if you really friends, then you drop the bomb once the credits pop, oh yeah I was here last week. Or if at ones home, you pretend to foreshadow the scene (throw in some fake guesses). Shit. Am I Dick of a friend, or friend friend.

----------


## flipstah

When you order one egg waffle but they get it wrong so you get two for one.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> When you order one egg waffle but they get it wrong so you get two for one.



yum. it'll bring me joy if mooncakes were as popular as egg waffles on this forum

----------


## ExtraSlow

When some gives me rep for a post that's nearly 2 months old. Nice.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When some gives me rep for a post that's nearly 2 months old. Nice.



When it takes someone 2 months to finally get a joke.

----------


## suntan

> When some gives me rep for a post that's nearly 2 months old. Nice.



People are ramping up for sex dungeon renos in January.

----------


## schurchill39

> When some gives me rep for a post that's nearly 2 months old. Nice.



When I get neg rep'ed for mentioning your art room or fucking someone's dad.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Don't fuck peoples dads in my art room, seems like a simple solution.

----------


## schurchill39

> Don't fuck peoples dads in my art room, seems like a simple solution.



But it brings me joy

----------


## ExtraSlow

> But it brings me joy



In that case, be my guest, but throw the dirty towels in the wash after please.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When I get neg rep'ed for mentioning your art room or fucking someone's dad.



Neutralized, and then some! +Rep

----------


## killramos

The Karen who flipped me off while walking her dog in the middle of the street without a leash, because I had the audacity to drive on the road.

It makes me glad I could fuel her Karen rage for the day.

----------


## 90_Shelby

When I go on a 700km road trip in the middle of winter and my black vehicle stays clean because it’s so cold.

----------


## Disoblige

Stackable coupon codes lol.

Anyone wear A&F or know someone who does?
These codes all stack.

A&F 15% OFF CODES (STACKABLE)
AFTARYN
AFKATHLEEN
JENREED
AFDANI
DARYLANN
AFLAUREN
BLAMEITONDEDE
AFVIVIANE
AFBRE
AFNASREEN
AFCOURTNEY

Example:

----------


## TomcoPDR

sexy

----------


## killramos

Seeing a company press release that their new corporate director holds a Chartered Public Accountant designation.

If that’s not asking for an audit, I’m not sure what is.

----------


## ZenOps

Randomly meeting a guy who does a really good Jabba the Hut voice impersonation.

----------


## Swank

Seeing someone hold a smartphone up to their face to speak in real time to another person.

----------


## KLCC

car wash and applying car wax, gives me immense joy

----------


## schurchill39

I was figuring out the amount of drywall I needed to buy and was using a pen and paper to add up all the square footages. At the end of it I checked my marth with a calculator and the two numbers agreed. Usually I get a bit of dyslexia with certain numbers so calculator and long hand never match the first time.

----------


## nismodrifter

Pressure washing anything.

----------


## flipstah

> Pressure washing anything.



Pressure washing a mucky car to be specific. Joy, oh joy.

----------


## flipstah

The smell of a freshly washed kitchen floor. Mmm soapy

----------


## ExtraSlow

Stupid marketing makes me laugh. Had to buy it.

----------


## schurchill39

> Stupid marketing makes me laugh. Had to buy it.



My mom loves this stuff and we've always gotten packs of it for Easter/Christmas (which now as an adult I realize it was for her to each). I actually find myself really liking it the older I get.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My mom loves this stuff and we've always gotten packs of it for Easter/Christmas (which now as an adult I realize it was for her to each). I actually find myself really liking it the older I get.



It's the cilantro of gum.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> My mom loves this stuff and we've always gotten packs of it for Easter/Christmas (which now as an adult I realize it was for her to each). I actually find myself really liking it the older I get.



Well treat her right and spend the $0.82 on a pack from dollarama.

----------


## SKR



----------


## DonJuan

> 



How to win internet fights  :ROFL!:  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> How to win internet fights



Haha that one got me good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Get Milk and like 2 minor things that were on sale at Costco using rebate cheque so they were free and they still handed me $540 cash to walk out with.

----------


## sabad66

> Get Milk and like 2 minor things that were on sale at Costco using rebate cheque so they were free and they still handed me $540 cash to walk out with.



Only $27k spend at Costco over the last year?? Are you a student or something?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Only $27k spend at Costco over the last year?? Are you a student or something?



Is that the calc?!? LoL!
I know it wasn't all at Costco, that's for damn sure! I'm white, but not _that_ white! This card got shifted to near the top since the WestJet MC points became so much less valuable. Hopefully, next year is different!

----------


## sabad66

> Is that the calc?!? LoL!
> I know it wasn't all at Costco, that's for damn sure! I'm white, but not _that_ white! This card got shifted to near the top since the WestJet MC points became so much less valuable. Hopefully, next year is different!



Ahh you mean the CC rebate. I thought it was the exec membership rebate which is a straight 2%. Not sure what the cc calc is

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Ahh you mean the CC rebate. I thought it was the exec membership rebate which is a straight 2%. Not sure what the cc calc is



I've never been able to keep straight what the rebates are called or when they come. Just nice when it's something north of $100, you know?

----------


## TomcoPDR

Submitting cosmetic shipping damages, or quality issues on Wayfair, and they give you partial refund and the item or blemish still works. Kind of like a bonus discount

----------


## ExtraSlow

Like my free month of prime every time an amazon package is 1 day late.

----------


## killramos

When you open a new thread and it’s entirely back and forth between 3 or 4 people on ignore.

Glorious.

----------


## Sentry

> When you open a new thread and it’s entirely back and forth between 3 or 4 people on ignore.
> 
> Glorious.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I came.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I came.



 :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  Will you see this post?  :Cry:

----------


## ExtraSlow

Who said that?

----------


## TomcoPDR

:Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry:  nickels Fucker nickels

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I'll print your nickels red, you slanty fuckin Gweye Low!!!

----------


## Disoblige

Best half time show since Prince.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Best half time show since Prince.

----------


## bjstare

> Attachment 104537



Word. 

But yes, it was def the best halftime show in recent memory.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Word. 
> 
> But yes, it was def the best halftime show in recent memory.



I can see you being a closet crip walker.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My crip walk is just because I have stiff joints. Good show

----------


## SKR

I liked Mary J Blige stomping around in her goalie pad boots.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Mary J had some fucking confidence out there. Love to see it.

----------


## killramos

I wish Eminem got more time, aside from Dre Snoop and 50 I had no idea who the others were. And I barely recognized 50.

----------


## never

> Attachment 104537



Sweet…Dre was headlining!! I forgot about him.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> SweetDre was headlining!! I forgot about him.



Thats a bunch of gibberish.

----------


## schurchill39

> Sweet…Dre was headlining!! I forgot about him.






> Thats a bunch of gibberish.



I don't know how these mother fuckers could act like they forgot about Dre.

----------


## sabad66

Compensation outcomes day. Giving good news to my team and getting good news from my boss makes for a very pleasant Monday morning. Keep up these high oil prices!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Compensation outcomes day. Giving good news to my team and getting good news from my boss makes for a very pleasant Monday morning. Keep up these high oil prices!!

----------


## killramos

> 



I get a compensation outcome every 2 weeks

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

People listen to rap?

----------


## sabad66

I chuckled that some bloke in the UK thought this was even remotely worthy of mentioning

----------


## Disoblige

I would be more surprised that he did not smoke a joint before performing. Like c'mon...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

New York Post picked that story up!

----------


## gmc72

> 



Mine's next week. It's my 3 month review, with a compensation update.  :thumbs up:  :thumbs up:

----------


## never

> Compensation outcomes day. Giving good news to my team and getting good news from my boss makes for a very pleasant Monday morning. Keep up these high oil prices!!



It was a fun day giving the news to the team!

----------


## flipstah

> I liked Mary J Blige stomping around in her goalie pad boots.



Those are real thicc thighs. Mmmm

----------


## ExtraSlow

When people shorten the worm "cumulative" into "cum". I giggle. My company is doing better from cum revenue, and I'm working on reducing our cum costs. tee hee.

----------


## TomcoPDR

I love seeing the collection of photos of you in posts, especially the cumulative smiles on your face

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When people shorten the worm "cumulative" into "cum". I giggle. My company is doing better from cum revenue, and I'm working on reducing our cum costs. tee hee.



I am not mature enough to handle the poor email extensions.
The company called GS-HiTech all have like
[email protected]
and Copper Mountain have like
[email protected]

----------


## killramos

> When people shorten the worm "cumulative" into "cum". I giggle. My company is doing better from cum revenue, and I'm working on reducing our cum costs. tee hee.



You get over that very quick in an E&P

----------


## ExtraSlow

I assure you I did not.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Watching things get cleaned in an ultrasonic cleaner.

----------


## jwslam

> Watching things get cleaned in an ultrasonic cleaner.



Haha I've been watching pressure washing vids

----------


## BerserkerCatSplat

Sandblasting is equally satisfying.

----------


## Sentry

When my wheels are packed with snow, but it's evenly distributed so it doesn't vibrate on the highway.

----------


## Darell_n

Pulling off a positive rapid test when the wife and kids are out of town and you have lots of projects at home to complete. (minimum time before Monday work, naturally)

----------


## Tik-Tok

Not seeing the words "Covid" or "Convoy" in any recent headlines.

----------


## killramos

> Not seeing the words "Covid" or "Convoy" in any recent headlines.



This has been quite excellent.

----------


## Swank

Honeycrisp apples, although it does not give me joy knowing I missed out on these for so damn long.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Honeycrisp apples, although it does not give me joy knowing I missed out on these for so damn long.



I love a good honeycrisp. It's my go to, but I hate when they're out of season.

----------


## ExtraSlow

A great fuji or gala or braeburn is better than a honeycrisp. But a mediocre honeycrisp is better than a mediocre anything else.

----------


## schocker

> A great fuji or gala or braeburn is better than a honeycrisp.




please no honeycrisp slander in here.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'll take the neg reps for that.

----------


## flipstah

> A great fuji or gala or braeburn is better than a honeycrisp. But a mediocre honeycrisp is better than a mediocre anything else.



Gala Skwadddd

----------


## Swank

> I love a good honeycrisp. It's my go to, but I hate when they're out of season.



When is that typically? I have yet to enjoy a full year of these marvels of nature.

Gala used to be my go to but I feel that I've gone through an apple awakening now. It was hard to not post this in the Apple thread.

----------


## suntan

Apples mature starting in Sept to Oct.

But the apples in stores are usually from the harvest before.

Honeycrisp are very popular so they often sell out before the farmers want to gouge you for the next batch.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Thinking "Oh, yeah - I remember her... I wonder what happened to her?"
Then finding her Facebook profile and seeing the 26 posts she made_ in the last 12 hours_ about 'truth' and 'awakening' how 'the universe is lying to us'.

Then going back to my life of _not_ being absolutely batshit crazy.

----------


## killramos

But… was she hot?

----------


## SKR

> Thinking "Oh, yeah - I remember her... I wonder what happened to her?"
> Then finding her Facebook profile and seeing the 26 posts she made_ in the last 12 hours_ about 'truth' and 'awakening' how 'the universe is lying to us'.
> 
> Then going back to my life of _not_ being absolutely batshit crazy.



I log in to Facebook once a day just to block things I don't like. There's something therapeutic about that. Anyway, a girl I went to school with has recently been posting about her "journey" (seriously, every post) with a new pyramid scheme weight loss pill. When I was 16, I'm sure somebody siphoned gas out of my car, and I'm sure I know who it was. That guy put several kids in this girl. I'm glad I'm not in that mess and can just block it from afar.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Blocking people is the best part of Facebook, but it's still or as good as not logging in at all.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

She was hot... But nowhere near hot enough to get away with _that_ level of bananas.

Strangely enough, _more_ Facebook is actually the answer! I have 3 fake profiles on our community group and I'll kick off a Monday morning by complaining that "not enough pet friendly salt" is being used before answering with my other self like that typical cunty "first world problems!!1!1!!!" 
By the time I check in after work, some husband is going to run over some bitch's kids in the crosswalk as soon as he gets home from Firebag and some Karen has called a Metis woman a "filthy colonizer" because she appears to be a Russian sympathizer...

Circle of life!

----------


## ExtraSlow

My metis brothers are going to be upset about this

----------


## SKR

> She was hot... But nowhere near hot enough to get away with _that_ level of bananas.
> 
> Strangely enough, _more_ Facebook is actually the answer! I have 3 fake profiles on our community group and I'll kick off a Monday morning by complaining that "not enough pet friendly salt" is being used before answering with my other self like that typical cunty "first world problems!!1!1!!!" 
> By the time I check in after work, some husband is going to run over some bitch's kids in the crosswalk as soon as he gets home from Firebag and some Karen has called a Metis woman a "filthy colonizer" because she appears to be a Russian sympathizer...
> 
> Circle of life!



This is a good idea. I like this.

----------


## ExtraSlow

This headline.

----------


## killramos

That’s a policy I can really get behind.

----------


## schurchill39

> That’s a policy I can really get behind.



I don't care which party is running, if that is their campaign platform I'm voting for them.

----------


## SKR

Once in a while Twitter likes to recommend things to me that they think I might find interesting. It's never anything I'd be interested in. Today I got this one.



You might think this should be in the pet peeve thread, but I enjoy blocking people so much, and I'm comfortable saying this is a person I'd never want to interact with in any way.

Also, I'm sure this person's existence will bother @ MightyPenis and I'll enjoy that too.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

That woman sucks. Not dick either.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Jimmies unrustled...
Try harder SKR.

----------


## Tik-Tok

@Xtrema
 just informed me Picard season 2 has started

----------


## Graham_A_M

Watching Chefs table on Netflix. Highly recommended. Amazing series.

----------


## bjstare

Found a new (to me) Asian place nearby - yes just general Asia, as they have Chinese, Viet, Thai food on their menu - that has excellent pho. I'd discounted them before because usually the size of the menu at a restaurant is inversely proportional to the quality of the food, but our go-to was closed yesterday so had to try something new. It was expensive, but located in Aspen, so that checks out.




> Watching Chefs table on Netflix. Highly recommended. Amazing series.



I think you're looking for this:
https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/394...e-you-watching

----------


## ExtraSlow

Acura Vigor gives me joy. See this buy a few times a week recently.

----------


## Disoblige

^^ He is giving you an "E" sign so he knows who you are.











An EIT.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The E gang runs this hood.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When you roll over the _Live Eagle Nest Cam_ on YouTube and at that instant the parent lands back in the nest with some food for the two little mangy bastards.

----------


## schurchill39

When I am able to cut a 6' long piece of drywall in a funny diamond shape and it actually fits on the first try!

----------


## ExtraSlow

A good buddy of mine, who used to work for me, and who's had a really difficult time since about 2015, got a sweet job today, and it's working with someone else that used to work for me, and it's a cool company, and I am getting a whole bunch of warm feels about all that. 

I like that.

----------


## Tik-Tok

People who complain about daylight savings. It's hilarious to me.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I came.

----------


## killramos

Ignoring Toma is the best medicine

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I wish it was Toma, he still owes me a diecast model.

----------


## killramos

It’s Toma lol

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I wish it was Toma, he still owes me a diecast model.



Every socialist is a thief, you can't be surprised.

----------


## Tik-Tok

When my joke post gets through before someone's serious one.

----------


## Swank

Hearing Uncle Phil (James Avery) in Fresh Prince of Bel-Air now knowing he voiced Shredder in TMNT original cartoons.

Also on that note

----------


## sabad66

> When my joke post gets through before someone's serious one.



Hahah. Reported cet to child protection services already.

----------


## cet

Lol, I wondered who all those people outside the house were.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hahah. Reported cet to child protection services already.



Who the fuck is Moe Sizlack Jr. there?

----------


## sabad66

> Who the fuck is Moe Sizlack Jr. there?



That would be Randall the snitch on Recess. I don’t know how old you are but I’m mid thirties and I watched that show back in the day.

Now that you mention it he definitely could be Moe Jr lol

----------


## jwslam

> Lol, I wondered who all those people outside the house were.



Someone listed your house for sale 5mins ago.

----------


## cet

I hope they get a good price. They can finish all my projects for me.

----------


## Sentry

Hearing sport bikes tear ass everywhere once spring has sprung.

----------


## bjstare

> Hearing sport bikes tear ass everywhere once spring has sprung.



Apparently I can't +rep you anymore right now, but yes.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Watching the neighbours that shoveled the snow this morning.
Thanks for confirming which of you are morons!

----------


## killramos

lol first step of shovelling in Calgary is always check the forecast.

----------


## Sentry

I think I can count on one hand the times I shoveled this winter, it's been dry and warm.

----------


## bjstare

> I think I can count on one hand the times I shoveled this winter, it's been dry and warm.



That's a thing that gives me joy. I have definitely shoveled more than 5 times but it's been a pretty light winter for sure. Turns out me buying a snowblower back in October was money well spent, cause it kept the snow away.

----------


## Sentry

I'm not one of those nerds out shoveling at 6am, I shovel once I come home from work, and often it's melted or will the next day lol. Got like... two good dumps and a couple 1-2" sprinkles

----------


## zechs

> Hahah. Reported cet to child protection services already.



No joke, on facecrack somebody posted a video of a parent giving the ol' "not buckled up brake tap" to their little bastard in the back seat.

Kids face smacked the headrest, but I suggested the kid needed a beating anyways after the way he fucking screeched after the fact. Facebook didn't like that and gave me 24h suspension.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I'm not one of those nerds out shoveling at 6am, I shovel once I come home from work, and often it's melted or will the next day lol. Got like... two good dumps and a couple 1-2" sprinkles



I am one of those nerds shovelling early. Lotta foot traffic in my hood, so if you don't get to it before 8AM you may as well leave it until spring.

----------


## killramos

> I am one of those nerds shovelling early. Lotta foot traffic in my hood, so if you don't get to it before 8AM you may as well leave it until spring.



Accurate. I live beside an elementary school. If I dont shovel before work its a 130 feet of ice hard packed massive skating rink liability.

----------


## Sentry

Yeah super low foot traffic on my sidewalk, plus west facing so gets afternoon sun, plus big ass spruce trees sheltering half of it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Serious headline make me giggle.

----------


## killramos

That’s their way of saying a hard landing gives me a semi.

----------


## suntan

“Growth recession”

We are truly in the age of doublespeak.

----------


## killramos

> “Growth recession”
> 
> We are truly in the age of doublespeak.



Which is extra funny becuase I’m not convince anyone actually cares what our politicians say or do anyway these days.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I never shop at Superstore. I really don't like it and there are none near me.
But I went out of my way to go to one today to buy two things and one of them was that enormous bottle of Cattle Boyz BBQ sauce which is fuckin delicious and I think only Superstore sells it and it's like $8 when a bottle one third that size is $6 somewhere else.
So anyway, I grab the bottle and it says $8.29 and I go to the idiotic self checkout and buy my two items and the fucking machine dings me $9.29 for my sauce. 
So I'm pretty sure that's wrong - go to customer service and after some jiggery pokery and a dry tuggie, I'm fucking leaving there with some FREE BBQ SAUCE!!!
That's enough money to take a guy about 21 km in a V12 Ferrari and these are uNpReCeDeNtEd TiMeS so I'm only thinking of the future.
And that brings me joy!

----------


## sabad66

When your pants still (barely) fit after two years of work from home

----------


## killramos

Seeing a one post zenops thread get locked rather than merged

----------


## Swank

> When your pants still (barely) fit after two years of work from home



And for anyone needing something to get you by until you trim down:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## killramos

Posting sarcastic auto responses on peoples LinkedIn work aniversaries for places I know they haven’t worked at for years.

----------


## SKR

I hit 7 ignored posts in a row today. Earlier this week I thought topping my old record of 5 was impossible.

----------


## davidI

> Which is extra funny becuase I’m not convince anyone actually cares what our politicians say or do anyway these days.



As long as they keep giving away free shit and spraying money in the air what's there to question?  :facepalm:

----------


## Buster

> I hit 7 ignored posts in a row today. Earlier this week I thought topping my old record of 5 was impossible.



I haven't seen 7 yet, but I should go look.

I think I only have 2 people on ignore: yolobimmer and zenops and some alts (Gestalt etc). I still see people responding to yolobimmer, which I think is funny. Although I wish there was a forum function to ignore posts that are responses to people on your ignore list.

----------


## SKR

> I haven't seen 7 yet, but I should go look.
> 
> I think I only have 2 people on ignore: yolobimmer and zenops and some alts (Gestalt etc). I still see people responding to yolobimmer, which I think is funny. Although I wish there was a forum function to ignore posts that are responses to people on your ignore list.



I've got 54 on mine.

----------


## schurchill39

> I've got 54 on mine.



I'll sacrifice myself as one of the 15 more you need to get 69

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I'll sacrifice myself as one of the 15 more you need to get 69



I dont know how many people put me on ignore but im sure I deserved it lol add me to the list!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'll sacrifice myself as one of the 15 more you need to get 69



Nice.

- - - Updated - - -




> I haven't seen 7 yet, but I should go look.
> 
> I think I only have 2 people on ignore: yolobimmer and zenops and some alts (Gestalt etc). I still see people responding to yolobimmer, which I think is funny. Although I wish there was a forum function to ignore posts that are responses to people on your ignore list.



I think he tries to make legitimate posts to backstop his ability to be an ignorant, trolling cunt. But I am not sure.

----------


## ianmcc

Rolling into the Costco gas pump with my Costco/Mastercard in my mouth, tapping the card at the pump and while it's authorizing the card I'll be getting the cap off and pump inserted ready to go as soon as the pump rolls zeros ready to go. Then getting at least half a tank pumped while my opponent gets their pump started as they are too stupid to figure out their two card system and then stretch their hose over the roof.
Booyah as I win again!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Rolling into the Costco gas pump with my Costco/Mastercard in my mouth, tapping the card at the pump and while it's authorizing the card I'll be getting the cap off and pump inserted ready to go as soon as the pump rolls zeros ready to go. Then getting at least half a tank pumped while my opponent gets their pump started as they are too stupid to figure out their two card system and then stretch their hose over the roof.
> Booyah as I win again!



You are a dominant specimen.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Rolling into the Costco gas pump with my Costco/Mastercard in my mouth, tapping the card at the pump and while it's authorizing the card I'll be getting the cap off and pump inserted ready to go as soon as the pump rolls zeros ready to go. Then getting at least half a tank pumped while my opponent gets their pump started as they are too stupid to figure out their two card system and then stretch their hose over the roof.
> Booyah as I win again!



I bet I can beat you. This is SRS bidness

----------


## SKR

> This message isn't hidden because schurchill39 isn't on your ignore list.



No way man.

----------


## Darell_n

Had 10 roll-up-the-rims saved up. Won 7 free coffees and 1 doughnut. Must be a glitch in the matrix or something, more than Ive won in 10 years combined.

----------


## never

When you get some wheels from your buddy, put them on your truck, and the fitment is on point!

----------


## Buster

> Rolling into the Costco gas pump with my Costco/Mastercard in my mouth, tapping the card at the pump and while it's authorizing the card I'll be getting the cap off and pump inserted ready to go as soon as the pump rolls zeros ready to go. Then getting at least half a tank pumped while my opponent gets their pump started as they are too stupid to figure out their two card system and then stretch their hose over the roof.
> Booyah as I win again!



Costco pumps are designed to work on either side of the car. Fun fact

----------


## ianmcc

That's because the average Costco customer is a lazy cretin who chooses the "shorter" lineup even though their car isn't designed to work with pumps on either side of the car.

----------


## schurchill39

I love an easy peeling orange. A good mandarin orange that is easy to puncture the skin then peels in one piece makes me giddy.

----------


## SKR

> When you get some wheels from your buddy, put them on your truck, and the fitment is on point!



I would like to know all the specs. Tire size, wheel width and offset, how much your torsion bars are cranked.

It's a real guessing game when it comes to fitting wheels and tires on GM trucks.

----------


## never

> I would like to know all the specs. Tire size, wheel width and offset, how much your torsion bars are cranked.
> 
> It's a real guessing game when it comes to fitting wheels and tires on GM trucks.



Not sure if you really want to know…I can barely turn the wheels! The Duramax is lowered (did it so long ago but I think I did a 4” drop shackle out back and adjusted the front to be level) and these wheels will definitely not work on it unless I do a bunch of work up front (cut up the bumper and the rear part of the inner fender)!

They were just going to go in the trash so I grabbed them to see how funny they’d look on the squarebody…it has a bit of a lift so it should work up front. 

But the wheels are 20x12, -44, with 33x12.5 tires.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Seeing any commercial with two mixed-ethnicity halves of a couple and the additionally mixed-ethnicity child who _obviously isn't_ either of theirs!

Then I get to say to the TV "that's not your child - you are wasting your life caring for someone else's child... In a Hyundai!" and it's like they can hear me! I can tell because I see the glimmer of defeat in the man's eyes.

#WokeDefeat

----------


## SKR

> Not sure if you really want to know…I can barely turn the wheels! The Duramax is lowered (did it so long ago but I think I did a 4” drop shackle out back and adjusted the front to be level) and these wheels will definitely not work on it unless I do a bunch of work up front (cut up the bumper and the rear part of the inner fender)!
> 
> They were just going to go in the trash so I grabbed them to see how funny they’d look on the squarebody…it has a bit of a lift so it should work up front. 
> 
> But the wheels are 20x12, -44, with 33x12.5 tires.



I wouldn't want wheels that wide, but any time I search for fitment I see people who say they run wheels like that without rubbing. I didn't pick up the sarcasm so when I saw "fitment is on point" I thought, well maybe there is a way to make them work.

I don't mind my current wheels but I only got them because they fit, and there's not many 20x9 +18 offset wheels that I like. 0 offset opens up a lot more options, but I don't know if they'd rub and I have no interest running tires much narrower than a 305 so I've got myself in a little box.

What wheels and tires do you normally have? I thought about lowering mine as well but never did.

----------


## never

> I wouldn't want wheels that wide, but any time I search for fitment I see people who say they run wheels like that without rubbing. I didn't pick up the sarcasm so when I saw "fitment is on point" I thought, well maybe there is a way to make them work.
> 
> I don't mind my current wheels but I only got them because they fit, and there's not many 20x9 +18 offset wheels that I like. 0 offset opens up a lot more options, but I don't know if they'd rub and I have no interest running tires much narrower than a 305 so I've got myself in a little box.
> 
> What wheels and tires do you normally have? I thought about lowering mine as well but never did.



The only way you could get away without rubbing is if you have enough of a lift or if you cut…most guys with goofy sized wheels like this on a GMT800 always have the bumper cut to some degree. 

I have a feeling a 20x10 with up to -12 offset would work on mine but I’d likely have to run a 305/50R20 which is 32” versus a 33” tire. 

The wheels/tires I normally run on that truck are 17x9, +10, 265/70R17.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Liberty Walk Bowtie Truxx... 88888888.8

----------


## Disoblige

Sigh this is the wrong place to post this but I dunno where else...

So a family I know was staying in a hotel and they found something under the bed which they thought was a baby toy or something. They are quite thrifty so they washed the toy thoroughly and then gave it to their kid to play with and chew on. It's was rubbery, fits into a toddler's hand easily and they are just so innocent they didn't think any better.

Well, it was this:


I found out about this days later and I don't have the heart to tell them that it's a cock ring because they were so adamant they thoroughly cleansed it and the kid loves chewing on it. I also am not super close to them too nor do I see them often so it's just difficult in general. When I saw it in person, I didn't fully know what it was and had to google it later to be sure. Blah.

----------


## SKR

> I have a feeling a 20x10 with up to -12 offset would work on mine but I’d likely have to run a 305/50R20 which is 32” versus a 33” tire.



I don't know how people do it. I had to trim the plastic on the bumper to fit 305/50R20s on my +18 offsets.

----------


## nismodrifter

seeing a clean DA teg (stock, or modified) on the road. Same for 3rd and 4th gen Preludes.

----------


## never

> I don't know how people do it. I had to trim the plastic on the bumper to fit 305/50R20s on my +18 offsets.



I’d have to trim the plastic to get most anything other than what I currently have to fit. At least only on one side…chains letting go on the other side last winter took care of some of the plastic!

----------


## zechs

These posts do not give me joy, here's to hoping with the right spacers my aftermarket dodge 18's with 295/70R18 will fit the dmax. I expect some cutting and pounding but hopefully nothing serious.

----------


## bjstare

Reading this thread:

https://forums.beyond.ca/threads/413...tate-prospects

----------


## SKR

Seeing a New Age Girl reference, and then later on in the day having the song come up on shuffle.

----------


## Disoblige

One of my favorites and I am not sure why haha..

https://youtu.be/6R5MqxcKdV8

----------


## mr2mike

> Sigh this is the wrong place to post this but I dunno where else...
> 
> So a family I know was staying in a hotel and they found something under the bed which they thought was a baby toy or something. They are quite thrifty so they washed the toy thoroughly and then gave it to their kid to play with and chew on. It's was rubbery, fits into a toddler's hand easily and they are just so innocent they didn't think any better.
> 
> Well, it was this:
> Attachment 105635
> 
> I found out about this days later and I don't have the heart to tell them that it's a cock ring because they were so adamant they thoroughly cleansed it and the kid loves chewing on it. I also am not super close to them too nor do I see them often so it's just difficult in general. When I saw it in person, I didn't fully know what it was and had to google it later to be sure. Blah.



Dad's gonna love them too.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Being a small town girl.

----------


## 03ozwhip

Working nights on a 21 night shift, wake up, look at my email to see I got a raise without asking. Nice way to wake up.

----------


## nismodrifter

Great customer service.

I recently ordered a large garden planter box. One piece was missing. I contacted the company, received a prompt reply, an apology, and the item was UPS'd to my door within a matter of days.

----------


## suntan

I had a DOA Simplehuman soap dispenser, they fedex'd a new one that day and I got it the next day. Was fucking amazed.

----------


## ExtraSlow

neat numbers.

----------


## Darell_n

Teaching both my kids to ride a pedal bike for the first time on Sunday, then leaving them with my stay at home wife to chase after. Muhahahaha.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I had a DOA Simplehuman soap dispenser, they fedex'd a new one that day and I got it the next day. Was fucking amazed.



I want a DOA soap dispenser. But I imagine we're not talking about the same thing.

----------


## suntan

Nothing like jerking it to anime.

----------


## ExtraSlow



----------


## bjstare

That's definitely weird.

----------


## tirebob

> I want a DOA soap dispenser. But I imagine we're not talking about the same thing.



I know what you are talking about, and I like it!

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> 



Wow throwback, I think this was my original profile photo on Beyond.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Actual comment from my wife: "street cleaning day is my favourite day of the year!"

Old people like weird things.

----------


## schurchill39

> Actual comment from my wife: "street cleaning day is my favourite day of the year!"
> 
> Old people like weird things.



At least they tell you when its time to replace them. Lots of younger models out there

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Bringing the LoL to my Beyond.fam for mocking HonkeyBoiz who secretly like to blow dudes.

----------


## killramos

It’s gods work you do

----------


## SKR

Calling Pizza Hut "Pizza Slut" amused me as a kid, and still does now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Calling Pizza Hut "Pizza Slut" amused me as a kid, and still does now.



I'm more of the _Fellatio Fish_ (in place of Filet-O-Fish from McDonald's) type of guy. But I think it's important to recognize that we're both fighting for the greater good.

God Damn - remember when Pizza Slut used to be kind of a pretty great treat!? Now there are so many shitty outlets that are worse than Little Caesar's, it's like... Fuck.

----------


## killramos

It is really disappointing that Pizza Hut varies so much location to location. My old place had an awesome location, was a great option.

The place I’m at now is disappointment every time. Truly terrible. Every few months you forget and try it again, same disappointment. 

We had it for dinner tonight ( my mother loves Pizza Hut ) and they get delivery from a great location. Was awesome.

I wish I could pay more to get it delivered from a location that doesn’t suck.

----------


## SKR

> I'm more of the _Fellatio Fish_ (in place of Filet-O-Fish from McDonald's) type of guy. But I think it's important to recognize that we're both fighting for the greater good.



I like that, but there is no way I'm ordering fast food fish. Also, do people still call McDonald's "Rotten Ronnie's"? That used to be a thing when I was a kid.




> God Damn - remember when Pizza Slut used to be kind of a pretty great treat!? Now there are so many shitty outlets that are worse than Little Caesar's, it's like... Fuck.



I enjoy both Pizza Hut and Little Caesar's. I understand completely that neither are good. I prefer dull, predictable, inoffensive food.

----------


## killramos

I’m sure it’s as “fish” as the “chicken” is chicken and the “beef” is beef.

Don’t overthink it, eat what you like.

----------


## SKR

I'll not be fellating anything fishlike from a fast food clown.

----------


## vengie

Red pizza hut pop cups and dessert bar followed by a trip to blockbuster was peak childhood.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> It is really disappointing that Pizza Hut varies so much location to location. My old place had an awesome location, was a great option.
> 
> The place I’m at now is disappointment every time. Truly terrible. Every few months you forget and try it again, same disappointment. 
> 
> We had it for dinner tonight ( my mother loves Pizza Hut ) and they get delivery from a great location. Was awesome.
> 
> I wish I could pay more to get it delivered from a location that doesn’t suck.



I haven't had "good" pizza hut in ages. I remember when they used to have actual restaurants instead of just take-out locations, and they had all you can eat lunch buffets. One time my entire class at SAIT went together for lunch, cause we were all poor AF.
Also, "Rotten Ronnies" is still a good one for McDs. That's how my Aunt referred to it when I was growing up.

----------


## schurchill39

> Also, do people still call McDonald's "Rotten Ronnie's"? That used to be a thing when I was a kid.



Man, all of those funny names for places still make me happy. My Grandma always called it Rotten Ronnies 

Rotten Ronnies/McDicks
Wally World
Crappy Tire/Cambodian Tire
Homeless Despot
Pizza Slut

What other ones were common?

----------


## sabad66

Pizza Hut buffet was amazing. I have some good memories hitting up the one in hunterhorn back in JR high during half days, and then again in first and second year uni at the Brentwood location. Would love to see it come back.

----------


## killramos

> I haven't had "good" pizza hut in ages. I remember when they used to have actual restaurants instead of just take-out locations, and they had all you can eat lunch buffets. One time my entire class at SAIT went together for lunch, cause we were all poor AF.
> Also, "Rotten Ronnies" is still a good one for McDs. That's how my Aunt referred to it when I was growing up.



4th street NW one is pretty good.

17th ave is terribad.

I think we had the one from Brentwood last night, was quite good.

----------


## sabad66

Duck nesting in our backyard is pretty neat. Hoping to see some ducklings in a few weeks!

----------


## DonJuan

Now that is cute AF

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Duck nesting in our backyard is pretty neat. Hoping to see some ducklings in a few weeks!



I assumed you were Asian until this point.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> I assumed you were Asian until this point.



How you know his post won’t split to the cooking thread next week

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's cute. I've had the same female nest two years in a row but when she came back this year, I think she picked a different spot, so no 3-peat for us.
You'll have to make sure she can get out under the fence or whatever when they hatch because they've got to get to water within ~a day.

----------


## bjstare

Dig a kiddie pool into the ground, keep em around for entertainment.

----------


## DonJuan

> ...
> You'll have to make sure she can get out under the fence or whatever when they hatch because they've got to get to water within ~a day.



I have a question about this (might need separate a mega thread). What is the rule on ducks with ducklings crossing the road?
Last year I swerved to avoid them on Deerfoot/Stoney offramp.

Some people stop to let them cross (surface streets/speeds sure I'd do this too) but I remember a story about someone getting charged for this on a hwy.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I have a question about this (might need separate a mega thread). What is the rule on ducks with ducklings crossing the road?
> Last year I swerved to avoid them on Deerfoot/Stoney offramp.
> 
> Some people stop to let them cross (surface streets/speeds sure I'd do this too) but I remember a story about someone getting charged for this on a hwy.



The answer is it's better to swerve and cause a fully loaded semi to jump the lane divider and kill 3 cars full of Ukrainian orphans than it would be to let one wokey/Liberal voter's dashcam catch you not stopping and possibly endangering a duck's life.

----------


## killramos

The rule is, always, hit the animal.

Dont be an idiot.

----------


## DonJuan

They so damn cute tho

----------


## killramos

Always hit the cute thing is actually a good mantra for life.

----------


## ExtraSlow

They aren't worth many points, but still if you can get the whole family there is a 2x bonus.

----------


## suntan

Half the joy of driving is squishing animals.

----------


## Buster

I dont mind ducks. 

But I have an ongoing war with geese.,

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fucking gooses

----------


## vengie

> I dont mind ducks. 
> 
> But I have an ongoing war with geese.,



Fucking honky boiz causing havoc everywhere.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the gal at the McD's drive through near my work calls me sweetie through the speaker.

----------


## schurchill39

> When the gal at the McD's drive through near my work calls me sweetie through the speaker.



I'm going to piggyback on that. The one old bird at the timmies I go to always says "oh we're going to put a sleeve on that because its hot and I don't want you burning your fingers" but she says it like your grandma would.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That great.

----------


## ianmcc

> Always hit the cute thing is actually a good mantra for life.



Just tell them that the opposite of love is apathy not anger. That anger still shows you love them.
Now get in the kitchen and fix me a turkey pot pie.

----------


## suntan

> When the gal at the McD's drive through near my work calls me sweetie through the speaker.



About 10 years ago I went through the McD's drive thru, I was playing a RHCP CD and the extremely cute girl working the payment said "I love RHCP!".

I would've ravaged her.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Redhead clown posse?

----------


## schurchill39

> Redhead clown posse?



My old gang

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Do a little dance
And then you drink a little watah!

----------


## suntan

> Redhead clown posse?



No more of a strawberry blonde.

----------


## Swank

> I would've ravaged her.



If you're reading this then there's still time.

----------


## Buster

The community FB groups going apeshit about aggressive coyotes.

For me, coyotes are a 0 out of 10 on the nuisance scale.

Pet dogs are a 9 out of 10 on the nuisance scale.

I'm on Team Coyote.

I think we should import more to help get rid of the dog problem.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Tell them that if they owned dogs that didn't look and sound like dinner to a coyote, it wouldn't be a problem.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Loose cats can also eat a dick.
*Or a delicious bowl of Prestone...

And the #WineMoms who come to their defence can choke on dicks. 
"Take your 'fUrBaBy' and shove it directly into its litter box inside your white Yukon XL and drive away in your preposterous sunglasses directly into the river where you can take 11 selfies of you drowning, you worn-out, whore!!" 


Whoa!... That escalated quickly...
*fap

----------


## killramos

Team Coyote. 

I like that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I am pro pets getting eaten. #teamcoyote

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Those with an extra chromosome seemed to get up an hour earlier, today.
I must've opened like 3 threads to (thankfully not) see whatever scholarly debate is occurring behind these:

----------


## SKR

Putting someone back on my ignore list, after seeing them on there and not remembering why, taking them off, and then realizing that oh, he was on there in the first place because he's a pillock.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Putting someone back on my ignore list, after seeing them on there and not remembering why, taking them off, and then realizing that oh, he was on there in the first place because he's a pillock.



 :Cry:

----------


## suntan

Used mower for the first time this year. Started up after a few pulls, ran out of gas eventually. Put in gas from last year, didn't start. Emptied tank, put in new gas, mower started. Phew.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Eating Costco banana chocolate chip muffins frozen.

----------


## SKR

> 



Not me, I'm  :Clap:

----------


## SKR

I got honked at today by a guy driving like a douchebag, while I was also driving like a douchebag. It was great fun.

He yelled at me "you have a fuckin yield sign, you piece of shit". It's true, I did. And I'll run it again.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I love SKR and when you see the brilliance falling out of that guy like here^ you should all realize that you're in the presence of greatness.

I am also in the presence of greatness. Why? Because I'm staying in a hotel room that SKR once stayed in. Look at what this brilliant mother fucker did with his giant, hamburger fingers. 



Hirl Poo.
Fuckin legend!


*Ignore the other picture. I will never be able to delete it no matter how long I live. I hate that glitch.

----------


## Sentry

You guys with zenops blocked are missing out on some prime schizo ramblings. It's like having a personal alex jones for our own amusement.

----------


## schurchill39

> You guys with zenops blocked are missing out on some prime schizo ramblings. It's like having a personal alex jones for our own amusement.



His racism gives those hillbillies in the Appalachians a run for their money

----------


## SKR

I'd be shocked if it turns out ZenOps isn't a bot.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I'd be shocked if it turns out ZenOps isn't a bot.



Does it still constantly start "threads" that consist of nothing but a link to a news article?

If you can't even mention what your stance on Nissan is within your OP, how can you even call it a thread?!?
Do bots experience "love" for CVT's?

----------


## SKR

> Does it still constantly start "threads" that consist of nothing but a link to a news article?
> 
> If you can't even mention what your stance on Nissan is within your OP, how can you even call it a thread?!?
> Do bots experience "love" for CVT's?



Wouldn't know. Last I read was years ago, something about nickel.




> This message is hidden because ZenOps is on your ignore list.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you walk into the work shitter, and the seat is still up from the cleaners, so you know you are the first asshole of the day to sit there.

----------


## Darell_n

> When you walk into the work shitter, and the seat is still up from the cleaners, so you know you are the first asshole of the day to sit there.



If I walk in and the lid is down and motion lights are still on, I just keep on walking.

----------


## suntan

I just do a 360 and walk right out.

----------


## killramos

Buncha candy asses around here.

----------


## schurchill39

> If I walk in and the lid is down and motion lights are still on, I just keep on walking.



At my old office we had more floors than we actually needed so I would head down to one that was either mainly conference rooms or HR/AR/AP and shit in those bathrooms because the mall population was much lower there. Nothing like a good clean work bathroom with no one coming in and dropping a fecal Hiroshima beside you.

----------


## DonJuan

> Wouldn't know. Last I read was years ago, something about nickel.



He's been going on about nuking aircraft carriers a lot lately.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Buncha candy asses around here.



I believe "Cream Puffs" is the appropriate term.




> Nothing like a good clean work bathroom with no one coming in and dropping a fecal Hiroshima beside you.



My first day back in the office after 2 straight years of WFH, some dude unleashed utter hell in the stall next to me while I was having a nice, quiet, innocent poop. Made me feel like I was living on a farm, and I appreciated WFH just that much more.

----------


## killramos

I think the reference you were looking for is crème puffs

----------


## suntan

> My first day back in the office after 2 straight years of WFH, some dude unleashed utter hell in the stall next to me while I was having a nice, quiet, innocent poop. Made me feel like I was living on a farm, and I appreciated WFH just that much more.



You were beta'd by a superior alpha male.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

Ain't nobody got time for accents. Most of us are just regular working joes who drink coffee from Tim Hortons, man.

Re: Shitting - word, I know my place in the pecking order now. Same thing as when someone in the urinal next to you lets out a huge urinal fart to balance the back-pressure, right? If you can't respond with a louder fart...you've been cuck'd.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you finish all the ink in a pen. Man I love these Uniball Jetstream pens.

----------


## Sentry

I am a uniball guy myself, but prefer the OG Vision

----------


## ExtraSlow

I have tested a lot of pens. This Jetstream version is incredible.

----------


## killramos

> I am a uniball guy myself, but prefer the OG Vision



This is an excellent pen, though the ink runs a hair fast I’ll admit. Need to let it dry.

----------


## schurchill39

> I have tested a lot of pens. This Jetstream version is incredible.



I'm a big Jetstream guy. Easily my favorite pen although I prefer the click top one versus the cap.

----------


## bigbadboss101

3 straight wins will bring me joy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just letting all these pen expertise posts float right on by...

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Just letting all these pen expertise posts float right on by...



Your Pen Is the mightiest of them all

----------


## suntan

> Just letting all these pen expertise posts float right on by...



We've all seen your pen.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> We've all seen your pen.



And it's most definitely mightier than my "sword".

I added the quotation marks to really highlight the inadequacy.

----------


## Swank

Pulling up next to someone at a red light and stopping just so my A-pillar blocks their view of me and discovering it's one of those drivers who 'must see other driver'. Seeing them move forward and back to try and get the glimpse they crave so much is a WSTTGMJ.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Thrashing past drivers on a roadcourse who post videos of themselves claiming to do x:xx.xx time but clearly can’t actually do that time in their car.

----------


## DonJuan

This might belong in the dad thread or the lawn thread but I'm gonna post it here anyway.

I was cutting my lawn and doing a yard clean up on the weekend finally (was being lazy and on vacay). When I cut the lawn and raked it just seemed a little too long and had some rough cut edges prob due to the blade not being sharpened. Didn't bother me too much and thought I'll catch it next time when I cut it, and was mostly pissed about the vole tracks I found. Went inside and had a beer, and thought about how my dad (big gardener and perfectionist) would've made me re-cut the lawn immediately at the correct height when I was a kid. No small feat for a 10 year old and a massive yard front and back which would usually take me about 3 hours. I'd quietly grumble the whole time about missing my Nintendo time.

So, I went back outside sharpened the blade, set the correct height and re-cut. I don't have a lot of lawn front and back so I was back out for another hour total. Lawn now looks perfect, looks even greener for some reason (except for those effing vole tracks). My dad stopped by later that day and gave a li'l nod that the lawn was looking good.

WSTTGMJ

----------


## suntan

I always cut the grass at least twice over for the first mow of the season.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm proud of you son.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Jesus how big is your yard if it’s takes you an hour to mow?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

It was an hour to sharpen the blade and then mow.

----------


## DonJuan

> It was an hour to sharpen the blade and then mow.



This. Blade was prob never sharpened, ever.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you deal with someone for a small business matter and they are polite, helpful, knowledgeable, and efficient. Happens so rarely, but had one of those today and it's really making my morning.

----------


## 88CRX

> When you deal with someone for a small business matter and they are polite, helpful, knowledgeable, and efficient. Happens so rarely, but had one of those today and it's really making my morning.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Jesus how big is your yard if it’s takes you an hour to mow?



if it doesn't take you at least 2 hours to mow are you even doing it right? you might as well live in a box .

----------


## suntan

I'll tell my gardener to slow down.

----------


## killramos

> I'll tell my gardener to slow down.



 :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Going to shitty wand wash and the previous scholar has left a handful of loonies on top of the pay machine. 
It's happened like 5 times now!

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Going to shitty wand wash and the previous scholar has left a handful of loonies on top of the pay machine. 
> It's happened like 5 times now!



Those were mine. Pls return asap

----------


## Disoblige

> Going to shitty wand wash and the previous scholar has left a handful of loonies on top of the pay machine. 
> It's happened like 5 times now!



It's a social experiment the university is running. If you return the loonies to the store, they give you a $250 gift card of your choosing. I remember last time it was Amazon or Indigo. The guy said 75% of people take the money. And like 29% don't notice it. I guess the 1% return it.

I think they reduced it to $50 or $100 as more people returned as word spread.

----------


## SKR

> It's a social experiment the university is running. If you return the loonies to the store, they give you a $250 gift card of your choosing. I remember last time it was Amazon or Indigo. The guy said 75% of people take the money. And like 29% don't notice it. I guess the 1% return it.
> 
> I think they reduced it to $50 or $100 as more people returned as word spread.



Did the university say what the -5% do?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

The only reason I'm seeing them is because they're up high and I'm tall.
Which is handy because it prevents my cAwK from dragging on the ground.




> Did the university say what the -5% do?



It must've been The University of Science. Perhaps the study was author by a Professor of Logic.

----------


## DonJuan

> Did the university say what the -5% do?



Goes to that Weingarten douchebag

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Duck nesting in our backyard is pretty neat. Hoping to see some ducklings in a few weeks!
> Attachment 106187
> Attachment 106188
> Attachment 106189



Have these ducklings hatched? Pic's?

----------


## sabad66

> Have these ducklings hatched? Pic's?



They did. Cute as hell. They left after about 24 hours… they all hatched and they spent the night, then next morning they were gone by 7am.

Video of mama duck hiding them


We were able to catch one for a quick photo:

----------


## flipstah

When a puppy learns what you taught them to do.

----------


## vengie

The Oilers are paying Darnell Nurse $9.25 million/ year for the next 8 years

----------


## DonJuan

> The Oilers are paying Darnell Nurse $9.25 million/ year for the next 8 years



aww yissss  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

I found out yesterday (two days before driving to BC) that the rear seat entertainment in my wife's GX460 is inoperable without the remote. Naturally, when I bought it, I assumed I'd be able to control it from the front... apparently not. Lexus of Calgary was able to get a remote in from a Vancouver dealer overnight, and it's already here waiting for me.

Given the current broken state of supply chain basically everywhere, this was a pleasant surprise.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They did. Cute as hell. They left after about 24 hours]



Mine are hatching right now.

----------


## suntan

Perfect size for deep frying.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Mine are hatching right now.



That’s so ducking cool.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Google news now shows my local weather in degrees Kelvin. I don't know why. Makes me smile.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Google news now shows my local weather in degrees Kelvin. I don't know why. Makes me smile.



Google maps on my phone tells me my destination time in millimeters for some odd reason. "You will arrive at your destination by 4:03 millimeters"

It confuses me, but also makes me smirk a little.

----------


## Disoblige

Buying 12 pk of Bubly and Coke products for $3+tax no deposit and dozen large eggs for $1.70. Inflation what?

Although, raving over $1.61 gas feels so weird.

I know in the grand scheme it makes zero difference, but it makes me feel nice and fuzzy inside and that's all that matters.

Road to #7.2.

----------


## Swank

It's back biznitches

----------


## sabad66

Dusting off sql skills that you haven’t used in 10+ years and getting the exact report you want. 2 hours and a lot of trial and error but man does it feel good! Reminds me how much I miss this stuff. Now my days are 90% emails, meetings and ppt slides…fucking hell

----------


## Tik-Tok

Reading the passport thread, then checking mine and realizing I have 7 years left on it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Reading the passport thread, then checking mine and realizing I have 7 years left on it.



Yeah we renewed the famiky before the pandemic in anticipation of some travel. Still many years left. It gives me a warm feeling in my heart.

----------


## schocker



----------


## killramos

Where dis

----------


## Disoblige

> Where dis



I'm here, what's up?

----------


## schocker

> Where dis



Sign for gogi in the +15.

----------


## killramos

> I'm here, what's up?



You make bao?

- - - Updated - - -




> Sign for gogi in the +15.



I actually found Gogi pretty mediocre.

----------


## schocker

> I actually found Gogi pretty mediocre.



I have never actually been, I just enjoy bbq meef and everyone hates when I point it out every time.

----------


## SKR

I'm only on Twitter to follow a handful of people. Anyone I'm not following that shows up on my feed gets blocked. This one felt good today.

----------


## Disoblige

Watermelon.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Hearing stories from a very stereotypical, wealthy, old, white, racist senior.
Don't get me wrong... It's not "joy" like it makes me feel good about the state of the world. It's more of a mischievous mirth brought on by this profound ignorance.

He was describing the difficulty selling this condo in Beltline "now that all the _______ and _____ have moved in there". That part was stupid, but I fuckin nearly fell off my chair when he said "the third offer that finally didn't fall through came from some African guy and the last name on the sheet was like '_BungaBungaBunga_' or some giant list of consonants or whatever!..."

That part killed me.
I'm a bad person.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Get his email, sounds like he can use a helping hand from a Nigerian prince

----------


## suntan

> Watermelon.



$8 at Sobeys right now.

----------


## schurchill39

When its raining lightly I will take my kids out to "worm hunt for moms garden", mostly as a means to get out of the house. We don't usually have a pile of success but for the few worms we do find they are so fucking pumped. Then deciding which flower bed to put them in when we get home is pretty cute. Makes an otherwise dreary day better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Little kids are so fun in the rain.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Testing the charge current provided by various charging bricks and cords. I used Accubattery app to do this. Used it this weekend to diagnose a faulty cord that was putting out under 300 mA when same charging brick with different cord provided 1300 mA. Makes my little nerd heart happy.

----------


## Disoblige

I realized one thing late in life...

Certain seeded watermelons are usually way sweeter than cheap seedless ones you get when they're in season and on sale in store. Get one with a nice sunspot as well and it's like eating candy. No sogginess or powder either. Like candy water. Urrrrrrg...

No more eating lame seedless watermelons due to laziness. Maybe I'm just misinformed, who knows. All I know is I eat a ton of watermelon and go to sleep a happy man. Then wake up to pee and go to sleep again. Repeat 2 more times. Still happy tho. Just don't dump watermelon rinds straight into my black bin and we're good.

----------


## Disoblige

I haven't had a turkey leg in years because I did not want to risk getting a dry one as those are god damn awful.
But today it seemed like no one was willing to spend the $$ for a $28 turkey leg. But they all looked so glistening and juicy.

Bought one and it was the juiciest, tender, flavorful son of a bitch I ate in a while with intense smoke flavor (but not overpowering). Very very good and I will admit it was worth the $28. Better than a shitty $8-10 corn dog any day.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dpw

----------


## ExtraSlow

Got a very old hide-a-bed from a relative. And the mattress has this marking which cracks me up unreasonably.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Art room finds

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

How to verify that your _Ignore List_ members have been adequately selected.
1. Click on a terrible thread started by one of your mongotrons.
2. Verify that all posts in that thread are by other ignored members.
3. If 2=true, then "you're doing it right!"
4. Else, consider adding members or using NegRep.
5. Profit.

----------


## SKR

> How to verify that your _Ignore List_ members have been adequately selected.
> 1. Click on a terrible thread started by one of your mongotrons.
> 2. Verify that all posts in that thread are by other ignored members.
> 3. If 2=true, then "you're doing it right!"
> 4. Else, consider adding members or using NegRep.
> 5. Profit.



I think my record is still 7 ignored posts in a row.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Using the MyHSA app to make benefits claims. Holy Allah it's amazing!!
My doctor charged me an extra $250 to get my adult circumcision (because wiener so large) and I claimed it on that app which was hilariously easy. Then I took about 4 entire minutes to make a second claim for some other dick-related thing and when I finished that, they had already approved the first claim! Made 2 more claims and by the time I went to bed a few hours later, all 4 were approved and 2 of them were paid!

----------


## Disoblige

My slobby ass inconsiderate neighbors moved today!
Left a huge fucking mess in their black bin and surrounding area as expected but at least it is the last time I gotta see that shit.

Hopefully new neighbors are better.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Randomly going into the liquor store and finding a mediocre vodka for 33% off, just as you're deciding what to drink that evening.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

At the time, I didn't know what I saw, but I saw the string of Startlink satellites last night for the first time with a large group of people (everyone clueless).

We. Shit. Our. Pants.

I had no idea that's what that fucking thing looked like, plus I didn't have my glasses on so it looked even more like Santa's sleigh and it's moving like 2x normal satellite speeds.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you speak to someone in customer service and they both understand your request and are able to efficiently resolve it. First time dealing with RBC Direct Investing customer service for something I couldn't deal with online, and they were great today. Warms my heart.

----------


## Disoblige

You see something is leaking under your car, check and it's only water from the AC.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> You see something is leaking under your car, check and it's only water from the AC.



Every humid summer day. It's more of a "peeve that shouldn't be" for me though, definitely no joy in getting anxious for a few seconds. If I remember right, the 4runner was especially bad for AC drippage.

----------


## SKR

I've been enjoying seeing city people learn about rural gas stations recently.

----------


## schurchill39

I just finished tiling my shower and my math / planning worked out perfectly. I did not have high expectations going into it but I ended up with the perfect 1/8th gap between the top of the tile and ceiling. I was pretty pumped when I slapped up that first tile on the top row and it lined right up.

----------


## ExtraSlow

That's great.

----------


## Buster

Getting older sucks, but I've come to realize a benefit. The older I get, the less (fewer?) fucks I give about what other people think. It's amazing actually. I can see how when you get to be an old man, you are full send on the DGAF.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Getting older sucks, but I've come to realize a benefit. The older I get, the less (fewer?) fucks I give about what other people think. It's amazing actually. I can see how when you get to be an old man, you are full send on the DGAF.



Yes this is a nice thing.

----------


## max_boost

The older I get the more I just laugh at everything.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> When you speak to someone in customer service and they both understand your request and are able to efficiently resolve it. First time dealing with RBC Direct Investing customer service for something I couldn't deal with online, and they were great today. Warms my heart.



Althouse Cannabis spinoff shares eh?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Althouse Cannabis spinoff shares eh?



Yes, thanks for reading my newsletter. Those are "non-qualified" investments apparently.... Anyway all solved. If one day those start trading I'm excited to sell them....

----------


## bjstare

> Getting older sucks, but I've come to realize a benefit. The older I get, the less (fewer?) fucks I give about what other people think. It's amazing actually. I can see how when you get to be an old man, you are full send on the DGAF.



I’ve started appreciating this lately as well. Can’t wait til I’m as old as you are!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Yes, thanks for reading my newsletter. Those are "non-qualified" investments apparently.... Anyway all solved. If one day those start trading I'm excited to sell them....



I ignored my letter about them. Should I actually deal with it?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I ignored my letter about them. Should I actually deal with it?



Worth getting it moved, one day might be worth a double meat sub. Easy phone call.

----------


## SKR

When 
@The_Rural_Juror
 comes back.

Another weird small thing that would bring me joy is 
@rx7_turbo2
 coming back.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

Im around.

Some medical issues, a return to post secondary, new career and 2 kids turned me into a lurker.

I pop in from time to time and throw a neg rep at Tomas new alias.

----------


## vengie

> Getting older sucks, but I've come to realize a benefit. The older I get, the less (fewer?) fucks I give about what other people think. It's amazing actually. I can see how when you get to be an old man, you are full send on the DGAF.



This. 

The only caveat to getting older is I pay more attention to and understand how corrupt the world is and it's sad.
Also how stupid most people are, maybe it's ignorance, or both. 
In some ways I admire their ignorance. Seems less stressful.

----------


## killramos

Silence. True silence.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Silence. True silence.



That would be a joy. Whenever in a situation like that, all I hear is my tinnitus.

----------


## bjstare

> This. 
> 
> The only caveat to getting older is I pay more attention to and understand how corrupt the world is and it's sad.
> Also how stupid most people are, maybe it's ignorance, or both. 
> In some ways I admire their ignorance. Seems less stressful.



Consider how stupid the average person is… then think about how half of all people are even dumber than that.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Sitting in a chair under a tree near a lake or creek. I can and have done that all day. 
Hikes along a creek are a close second.

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

> When 
> @The_Rural_Juror
>  comes back.
> 
> Another weird small thing that would bring me joy is 
> @rx7_turbo2
>  coming back.



I needed 89coupe to make me feel poor. :Whipped:

----------


## Disoblige

Da boys are back in town...

Attachment 94691

----------


## The_Rural_Juror

I just came back to get winter tires and a builder grade home. :Drama:

----------


## killramos



----------


## The_Rural_Juror

and 89coupe to buy me Thi Thi

----------


## sabad66

Reading one time passcode SMSs off my watch. This thing has been the single best thing for helping my ADD self avoid taking my phone out of my pocket and wasting time

----------


## bjstare

Why would you keep your phone in your pocket while at your desk?

----------


## killramos

> Why would you keep your phone in your pocket while at your desk?



So he could justify using his smart watch. Duh

----------


## bjstare

> So he could justify using his smart watch. Duh



Ah, of course.

----------


## suntan

It’s a weird small thing that gives him joy.

----------


## sabad66

> Why would you keep your phone in your pocket while at your desk?



To avoid getting distracted / wasting time on mindless browsing. Out of sight, out of mind  :dunno:

----------


## flipstah

> Getting older sucks, but I've come to realize a benefit. The older I get, the less (fewer?) fucks I give about what other people think. It's amazing actually. I can see how when you get to be an old man, you are full send on the DGAF.



Same boat. Its exhilarating

----------


## Sentry

Airport noises on a quiet summer night. Jets spooling up, props being feathered. I'm at the right distance to ignore it if I want, or hear it if I listen with the windows open.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Why would you keep your phone in your pocket while at your desk?



It's in his back pocket where it should always be.

----------


## SKR

> It's in his back pocket where it should always be.



This weird small comment doesn't give me joy.

----------


## D'z Nutz

This sounds stupid, but not being allergic to peanuts or peanut butter and knowing anyone with peanut allergies. I fucking love this shit.

----------


## Sentry

Peanut butter and crackers is the best poorfag snack

----------


## Disoblige

Wow regular SPAM cooks better than the knock off variants. I am impressed.

I got some cheap SPAM for $1.30, figured why not. They must have changed the recipe compared to years ago.. maybe.

----------


## TomcoPDR

The instruction section on Uber eats/Skip

----------


## Disoblige

When you mow before it rains. Unnnggg

----------


## sabad66

Automated algorithm at Wayfair that gave me 50% back of a bunk bed after I reported some damage to a visible part. I was expecting a few bucks back or a replacement part, not an $820 refund back to my card. Win!

----------


## 03ozwhip

> Automated algorithm at Wayfair that gave me 50% back of a bunk bed after I reported some damage to a visible part. I was expecting a few bucks back or a replacement part, not an $820 refund back to my card. Win!



I would like to acknowledge how much I like this post. With a like button.

----------


## brucebanner

When you're driving to/from BC and there's multiple people that want to drive fast, so you always have someone to follow.

Even better, when you're following someone and the cops decide to pull them over, instead of you  :Love:

----------


## Buster

> I would like to acknowledge how much I like this post. With a like button.



you should start a subforum.

amirite 
@ExtraSlow

----------


## G-ZUS

When you're driving on the highway and you hit a patch of fresh asphalt and get that split second of silence

----------


## ExtraSlow

> you should start a subforum.
> 
> amirite 
> @ExtraSlow



When I first suggested a sub-forum, I was totally serious and had the best interests of the moderators and the members at hear. Same for the second and third times. 

After that, I was just shit posting.

----------


## DonJuan

When you order your double meat sub, and the stranger behind you orders double meat on their sub also.

----------


## Buster

> When you order your double meat sub, and the stranger behind you orders double meat on their sub also.



this is not the flex thread, sir

----------


## bjstare

When someone jokes about another person being ugly, but the ugly person is more attractive than the person making fun of them.

----------


## nismodrifter

seeing someone out here with Flames gear on. Saw a car the other day with a Calgary Flames license plate frame. Big smile across my face.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Look at this cute little dog. He's now lost both his eyes, but he just keeps on truckin and figuring it out.

----------


## Disoblige

Fuck, the feels. Is he your dog? Feel so bad yet want to give that dog the best life ever possible.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fuck, the feels. Is he your dog?...




That is not my dog.

He's my friend's dog. He's pretty cute and adjusting well. Good thing his nose is already scrunched, because he does still bump into a few things.

----------


## Disoblige

Omfg i just found out there is a word that describes this... i am this lmao.

----------


## Buster

> Look at this cute little dog. He's now lost both his eyes, but he just keeps on truckin and figuring it out.



i know what i would do with that dog....and he wouldnt even see it coming.

----------


## killramos

Oooof

----------


## suntan

> Omfg i just found out there is a word that describes this... i am this lmao.



I assert dominance by shitting in as many places as possible.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I assert dominance by shitting in as many places as possible.



Is there a German word for that? Because that's me too.

----------


## vengie

Dominant scheißhaus

----------


## Tik-Tok

The sunsets azimuth is finally behind my neighbors trees, so I can enjoy my patio in the evenings, regardless of the temperature.

----------


## killramos

Sun in too high in Calgary in July.

May June sept Oct make for much more
Pleasent evenings imho

----------


## jwslam

I laughed way too hard at this

----------


## killramos

Vegan shit pretending to be meat is some kind of bizarre cognitive dissonance I will never wrap my head around.

----------


## brucebanner

> Vegan shit pretending to be meat is some kind of bizarre cognitive dissonance I will never wrap my head around.



I also will never understand it.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Like lesbians using strapons.

----------


## suntan

> Like lesbians using strapons.



Lol this needs to be posted on Twitter.

----------


## Swank

> I laughed way too hard at this



You laughed the exact right amount  :ROFL!:

----------


## TomcoPDR

Forgetting you’ve filled out those shareholder class action claims for over a year then all of a sudden you qualify and get a cheque for lunch money

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

That's USD as well!
Better cash that in person or the machine will fuck it up.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> That's USD as well!
> Better cash that in person or the machine will fuck it up.



I’ve seen some of these cheques marked USD $ before. Crazy they make ppl assume, and have the machines mess it up.

----------


## vengie

Neg repping Toma.
It's not much, but it's an honest days work.

----------


## D'z Nutz

Taking my time in the bathroom when there's someone who can't do his business when someone is present  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

The weather icon in my news page shows temps in Kelvin. I have no idea why, but I like it.

----------


## SKR

I saw a guy today who looked like Super Greg.

----------


## vengie

Agitating Toma so badly with Neg rep that he private messages you. 
Lol, made my day.

----------


## killramos

You are doing gods work

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Agitating Toma so badly with Neg rep that he private messages you. 
> Lol, made my day.



OmG, that's like the _winning the lottery_ scene in Ted-2 when they're hurling apples at joggers!!
I had no idea this could happen! I also want to win at this game.

----------


## schurchill39

I really love filling out a good form. There's something soothing about it. Give me the long form census any day of the week.

----------


## Buster

> I really love filling out a good form. There's something soothing about it. Give me the long form census any day of the week.



You are not to be trusted

----------


## sabad66

> I really love filling out a good form. There's something soothing about it. Give me the long form census any day of the week.



You must not have fob parents. I’ve been filling out forms on behalf of my parents since I was like 8. I dread paper forms now lol

----------


## Disoblige

No more GDL in spring.

I just had to wait it out  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> No more GDL in spring.
> 
> I just had to wait it out

----------


## bjstare

> No more GDL in spring.
> 
> I just had to wait it out



Actually? Source?

I got my license just before GDL so I'm largely indifferent. I just can't believe the province would phase out a cash grab like that.

----------


## zechs

We're lucky adults are somewhat running the show now.

I am of the opinion that GDL does nothing.

----------


## Xamim

https://calgary.ctvnews.ca/alberta-t...vers-1.6085813

Says there are about 500,000 people who are eligible for the full license, but are still on GDL. I guess the cash grab wasn't working when the people weren't forced to pay up $150.

----------


## Disoblige

I am one of the 500k

----------


## Sentry

Burning offcuts from a cabinetmaking shop.
1. Free
2. Dry
3. Looks like a cool low poly fire from a 90s videogame
4. Something so wrong but so right about burning walnut and stuff

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Look at this Rhodes Scholar after he accidentally fucked up one of those_ As Seen On TV_ screen door magnetic sheet things!! LoL!



Non-dog ownership brings me joy!

----------


## Disoblige

This is what I call a proper take out! 
2 big pork chops with veggies and big helping of rice. Yum.

----------


## suntan

Where's that from?

----------


## Disoblige

> Where's that from?



Pho Hoan Pasteur

----------


## tirebob

That looks delicious!!!  :Drool:

----------


## Sentry

Putting a jingle bell on our cat so her lil ass can't sneak around silently

----------


## Disoblige

89coupe turned a new leaf. Except he went extreme.

https://dailyhive.com/calgary/calgary-pop-halloween

----------


## killramos

He must have had a big stockpile from all those years of not letting his kids drink it

----------


## schurchill39

My 4.5 year old has the first verse to "We Will Rock You" down pat and will make me stop what I am doing to do the _stomp stomp clap_ while he sing. This usually leads into playing a bunch of classic rock which I'll take that any day of the week instead of the stupid kids songs they play at daycare.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My 4.5 year old has the first verse to "We Will Rock You" down pat and will make me stop what I am doing to do the _stomp stomp clap_ while he sing. This usually leads into playing a bunch of classic rock which I'll take that any day of the week instead of the stupid kids songs they play at daycare.



 
@SKR
 is all about this activity!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Teaching kids old music is awesome. My youngest knows a bunch of Johnny cash and Willie Nelson songs, along with the Phil Collins and Genesis that I play pretty constantly.

----------


## schurchill39

> Teaching kids old music is awesome. My youngest knows a bunch of Johnny cash and Willie Nelson songs, along with the Phil Collins and Genesis that I play pretty constantly.



If there was ever a guy you could peg as a Phil Collins and Genesis fan it would absolutely be you.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^Obligatory pegging joke.



I find joy in watching someone temporarily store their mask in the used-diaper-holder on an airplane.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> My 4.5 year old has the first verse to "We Will Rock You" down pat and will make me stop what I am doing to do the _stomp stomp clap_ while he sing. This usually leads into playing a bunch of classic rock which I'll take that any day of the week instead of the stupid kids songs they play at daycare.



Is that the Gary Glitter song?

----------


## flipstah

> Pho Hoan Pasteur



This and Noodle World are my go-to places around here.  :Drool:

----------


## Swank

WFH on a day like this, although I guess that's not weird.

When my cat sits on a harmonica and farts.

----------


## killramos

It becomes extra funny in this weather.

But people who smoke, getting dolled up in outwear every couple hours to rush outside and freeze for their fix lol

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> It becomes extra funny in this weather.
> 
> But people who smoke, getting dolled up in outwear every couple hours to rush outside and freeze for their fix lol



Making fun of people's addictions? That's a HATE CRIME.

----------


## killramos

Sounds more like a fun crime to me

----------


## ExtraSlow

I've probably said this before, but "Muting" people on linkedin. If you share photos of Cats, 10 rules for marketing your digital content, or other bullshit, you are getting muted, and it feels so good. 
Also feels good when someone, local to calgary and someone I've actually met and then disconnected from because they are huge assholes, has another connection request I can ignore. Fuck you, you stupid racist prick. 

Ahhhh, yeah, cutting people out of your digital life is cathartic.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> I've probably said this before, but "Muting" people on linkedin. If you share photos of Cats, 10 rules for marketing your digital content, or other bullshit, you are getting muted, and it feels so good. 
> Also feels good when someone, local to calgary and someone I've actually met and then disconnected from because they are huge assholes, has another connection request I can ignore. Fuck you, you stupid racist prick. 
> Ahhhh, yeah, cutting people out of your digital life is cathartic.



95% of my linked-in muting is political bullshit these days, and yes, that feels pretty darn good!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

So, I can remain connected to them but no longer find out about them posting some bullshit political nonsense?
Where do I sign!!?

----------


## heavyD

> So, I can remain connected to them but no longer find out about them posting some bullshit political nonsense?
> Where do I sign!!?



You can do that on Facebook by simply unfollowing them (not to be confused with unfriending). They can see you are still friends (no hurt feelings) but you never see any of their posts so win-win. Came in handy with friends and acquaintances that have gone crazy over politics, COVID, or just bat shit crazy in general.

----------


## bjstare

> You can do that on Facebook by simply unfollowing them (not to be confused with unfriending). They can see you are still friends (no hurt feelings) but you never see any of their posts so win-win. Came in handy with friends and acquaintances that have gone crazy over politics, COVID, or just bat shit crazy in general.



The last thing I want is to protect the feelings of former friends-turned-idiots. The sooner they know I don't want to be around or converse with them, the better.

----------


## 89coupe

Watching my son play guitar or piano.
Watching him swing a golf club.

----------


## max_boost

> Watching my son play guitar or piano.
> Watching him swing a golf club.



How about watching him drink pop  :Big Grin:

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I don't think watching your kids do something or express themselves is a "weird" thing. Every day and every new thing with my 19 month old is a joy - like when she tries to comb my hair when we're reading books (even the things that aren't good: like when she threw up in the car yesterday when I was still 10 minutes away from picking up my wife in the thick of 9th ave traffic - at least she didn't cry...but pretty sure that smell will sit in my seats for a while...)

----------


## heavyD

> The last thing I want is to protect the feelings of former friends-turned-idiots. The sooner they know I don't want to be around or converse with them, the better.



Meh. If we are or were friends in the day I'm not going to throw that away over politics or life difficulties. People are so thin skinned these days and I choose to look the other way rather than belittle others if I disagree with their opinions. I'm not a fan of the current divisiveness fueled by social media. It's totally possible for good people to have bad takes or take a wrong path in life. Back in the days before internet if you disagreed with someone you would have it out face to face, that would be it, and you could still sit together and have a beer after. Now it's all about shaming and belittling others. It's not healthy IMO.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Meh. If we are or were friends in the day I'm not going to throw that away over politics or life difficulties. People are so thin skinned these days and I choose to look the other way rather than belittle others if I disagree with their opinions. I'm not a fan of the current divisiveness fueled by social media. It's totally possible for good people to have bad takes or take a wrong path in life. Back in the days before internet if you disagreed with someone you would have it out face to face, that would be it, and you could still sit together and have a beer after. Now it's all about shaming and belittling others. It's not healthy IMO.



Pffftttt! Is that what Consumer Reports told you? Fag!

That's a good point.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

I'm surprised so many of you haven't realized there's also a delete account option on LinkedIn.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I went to the Millarville Christmas market which is always great & all. But my sister was super interested in the fur stuff that those (I certainly assume proper, Inuit fur trappers) have like their incredible seal fur gloves, etc.
She's shy about it so I gotta go up and talk to the nice folks about their amazing stuff and there's no prices, so you gotta talk to them. Anyways, they had skunk gloves and badger gloves and seal gloves and all this other amazing shit and I found out it's somewhere around $240 - $280 for the amazing gloves and that was too rich for my sister's blood.
So now my sweet little daughter is at their table and she finds herself this skinny-ass, creepy little mink stole. Maybe I am using the stole word incorrectly, but it's a dead mink skin with its head & feet still intact and it ends up essentially being a very short scarf.
So the sweet one decides this _must_ be hers and now she's parading about with this dead mink like it's a fucking living pet and it's just so fucking cute and disturbing. I just can't figure out why she feels like this adorable, obviously dead animal is some sort of teddy bear. I've made a concerted effort to explain to her that it's an animal that had to die in order for her to to enjoy its supple softness and she honestly seems to get it, but it sure is cute.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Fur shit is wicked. Your kid is smart.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Fur shit is wicked. Your kid is smart.



I'll capture the thing and get a picture. It's fuckin hilarious!

----------


## schurchill39

> I'll capture the thing and get a picture. It's fuckin hilarious!



I wouldn't recommend capturing a child. You'll end up having to take care of it and no one wants to do that. Just let them graze in your yard and move along. Its not worth the headache.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Airsoft can be a decent deterrent. But don't use a .22, because they are technically protected.

----------


## schurchill39

I love when you go to an empty drive through and as soon as you pull up to order a whole bunch of cars come in behind you.

----------


## Swank

> I love when you go to an empty drive through and as soon as you pull up to order a whole bunch of cars come in behind you.



Yes, this and car washes.

----------


## Disoblige

Calling douchebags out who park in handicap stalls.

So fun.

----------


## killramos

> Calling douchebags out who park in handicap stalls.
> 
> So fun.



I know a douchebag who did that to my handicapped uncle once.

Not all disabilities are immediately visible. You are much better moving on with your day.

----------


## Disoblige

> I know a douchebag who did that to my handicapped uncle once.
> 
> Not all disabilities are immediately visible. You are much better moving on with your day.



I totally understand your view on this. This one was plainly obvious. Guy's first immediate response was "I was only here for a minute!", when it was over 10.

Guy was scouting spots in the lot and looked at the handicap space for a few moments before deciding to be a dick and park there. And also his and his girl's lack of care in their body language.

But I totally get what you are saying. I wouldn't have said anything if I was not 99.999% sure. I also only did it because it is a very busy area and lots of folks actually may need that spot.

----------


## killramos

:thumbs up:

----------


## Disoblige

/pettybitch

----------


## ExtraSlow

I shit in the handicap stalls so I have room to stretch out.

----------


## DonJuan

> I know a douchebag who did that to my handicapped uncle once.
> 
> Not all disabilities are immediately visible. You are much better moving on with your day.



I saw personally a guy going back to his car parked in the handicapped stall with no handicap pass. Some local Karen asked where his pass was to park there. The guy pulled his pants leg up to show a prosthetic leg. She walked off quickly. Superstore.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I think I am okay with Karens being Karens on this. The rules are pretty clear and reasonable regarding the placard and if the worst part of your day is some Karen questioning your cripple-cred, you should accept that and remember to put your placard up next time. 
Because I think the ticket is fucking huge and I don't want to wear my house key down to a nub carving CUNT right above your door handle.

----------


## DonJuan

Was more the high pitched, know it all, nasally squeal that these Karen's emit that was most off putting.

Watching her get egg on her face was very satisfying.

----------


## flipstah

Ironing a shirt

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Ironing a shirt



That's my pet peeve.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When the cops are pulling people out of the HOV lane on Centre street and that's the day you happen to be in the middle lane. Just warms my heart.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Doesn't having someone in your trunk qualify you as a high occupancy vehicle?

----------


## killramos

I wonder if dog people get to use the HOV lane?

----------


## bjstare

> I wonder if dog people get to use the HOV lane?



I'm sure they think they should. Just like they get each other mothers/fathers day cards for being parents of a "fur child".

----------


## suntan

> When the cops are pulling people out of the HOV lane on Centre street and that's the day you happen to be in the middle lane. Just warms my heart.



I got a ticket there in September. Having never driven that way during the morning rush hour I didn't realize. Luckily I blew the cop and he let me go.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

My hands.

(and the fact that I have an existence that never requires an ironed shirt)

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> My hands.
> 
> (and the fact that I have an existence that never requires an ironed shirt)



I think you mean "hands that The Lord bestowed upon thee".
Fuckin heathen!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I think you mean "hands that The Lord bestowed upon thee".
> Fuckin heathen!



These small hands are the LORD'S fault?

----------


## Tik-Tok

After today and tomorrow, my roof should be snow free. Just in time for the weekend so I can put up xmas lights, and before the deep freeze starts on Monday.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good Call, I should do ours this weekend too.

----------


## vengie

Neg repping to Toma and giving him an additional red strike.

#feelsgoodman

Edit: Even better when he follows it up with a personal PM lol.

----------


## suntan

Creepy.

----------


## killramos

lol. He makes an entertaining clown

----------


## sabad66

This outcome gives me joy after a few tough months of uncertainty 
https://www.newsfilecorp.com/release...etail-Business

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

*Not* giving money to Wikipedia every time they ask for it.





> This outcome gives me joy after a few tough months of uncertainty 
> https://www.newsfilecorp.com/release...etail-Business



Today I learned sabad66 works at a gas station!

----------


## bjstare

WestJet's new domestic lounge at YYC. The old one was a shithole, and the new one is decidedly not a shithole.

----------


## sabad66

> Today I learned sabad66 works at a gas station!



Pretty much. It’s what I tell my kids anyways lol

----------


## Swank

> WestJet's new domestic lounge at YYC. The old one was a shithole, and the new one is decidedly not a shithole.



If 'not a shithole' gives you joy then you might want to raise the bar a bit. That aside, good to know.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> WestJet's new domestic lounge at YYC. The old one was a shithole, and the new one is decidedly not a shithole.



Yeah but are they allowing... ughh... children inside?

----------


## bjstare

> Yeah but are they allowing... ughh... children inside?



I didn't see any today, but you can be sure I'll be bringing my two little hellraisers into the lounge when we fly to Hawaii in Jan.

----------


## jutes

Being completely rejuvenated after vacation while seeing absolutely exhausted parents come down the jetway pushing the double-wide stroller.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> Being completely rejuvenated after vacation while seeing absolutely exhausted parents come down the jetway pushing the double-wide stroller.



Your parents didn't love you.

----------


## Buster

> Being completely rejuvenated after vacation while seeing absolutely exhausted parents come down the jetway pushing the double-wide stroller.



Vacations are for the kids to experience something, not the parents.

The moment you blow your load in an ovulating woman, you are signing up for no vacations for the next 10-15 years or so. Parenting is a bad life choice if leisure time is a priority for you.

----------


## SJW

The heated steering wheel gave me joy this am.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> The heated steering wheel gave me joy this am.



A warm garage is a bigger joy.

----------


## killramos

> A warm garage is a bigger joy.



Why not both

----------


## SJW

> A warm garage is a bigger joy.



But where would i fit my boat and my atvs? Wifey needs a spot too. Time to take over?

----------


## DonJuan

> The heated steering wheel gave me joy this am.



I'll take things that my wife has that I don't have Alex.

I also park outside, she parks inside... I think I need to have a conversation.

----------


## SJW

> I'll take things that my wife has that I don't have Alex.
> 
> I also park outside, she parks inside... I think I need to have a conversation.



I need a workshop in the backyard. That's the solution.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Heated wheels are a game changer. Esp when the remote start turns it on automatically.

----------


## DonJuan

^ I got a remote start that I turn on 15mins minimum before stepping foot outside, especially on a day like today. An excellent long term investment.

A 4 car garage would really give me joy however.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> .... I think I need to have a conversation.






Oh shit - age restricted...
It's The Prodigy video that got banned. Related to smacking.

----------


## SKR

> It's The Prodigy video that got banned. Related to smacking.



One of the first porns I ever downloaded was a facial compilation video with that song. Fun fact.

----------


## Buster

> One of the first porns I ever downloaded was a facial compilation video with that song. Fun fact.



the start of a long and distinguished career in porn viewership

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Having a thread deleted from Ask Leo.

----------


## schurchill39

> Having a thread deleted from Ask Leo.



You know we aren't allowed to have a Jailbait thread anymore!

----------


## bigbadboss101

Signed the kids up for swimming. Don't sound like a big deal but they enjoy it and we booked for the time slot we wanted.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Getting any kid activity at your preferred time is very worthy of a post. Because 96.325%of my current kid activities are at inconvenient times and I hate it.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When you have some tiny electronics that runs down the battery and you open it up and it's a common cell type you have on hand. Shout-out to CR2032 and LR44 battery types. 
The opposite can also evoke strong emotions, I'm looking at you CR1220, go fuck yourself.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> When you have some tiny electronics that runs down the battery and you open it up and it's a common cell type you have on hand. Shout-out to CR2032 and LR44 battery types. 
> The opposite can also evoke strong emotions, I'm looking at you CR1220, go fuck yourself.



Rumour has it, there's a person on this forum that will help you find obscure batteries. The only thing he cares more about than helping people find batteries is his Rep points.

----------


## ExtraSlow

No, I don't want to enable the manufacturers of these stupid sizes or the shit that need em. Fuck then all, into the trash, and hell.

----------


## suntan

Some engineer made that thing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I may be slightly more reactive than most people because I have had professional problems caused by electronics engineers specifying batteries that are rare and expensive.

- - - Updated - - -

Fuck I turned this into a peeve post. Sorry all! Beyond gives me joy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

This multi pack I found at a dollar store has helped in a couple of those obscure battery cases.

----------


## vengie

How dare you support the French

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Seeing people realize that govt corruption is not limited to one political spectrum.

----------


## killramos

lol

----------


## Buster

I've stopped trying to convince people that government is the best way to enable and ensure rent seeking and corruption. 

People (kerts, tomatards, thacos) think the cure to these conditions is increasing gov't size which is backwards of course.

----------


## suntan

Those doofs don't even know what rent seeking means.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I've stopped trying to convince people that government is the best way to enable and ensure rent seeking and corruption. 
> 
> People (kerts, tomatards, thacos) think the cure to these conditions is increasing gov't size which is backwards of course.



Do you think he was trying to say "taco" but has an even worse lisp than me?

----------


## Buster

> Do you think he was trying to say "taco" but has an even worse lisp than me?



No. Lips numb from long term jizz exposure.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> Being completely rejuvenated after vacation while seeing absolutely exhausted parents come down the jetway pushing the double-wide stroller.



The secret is to have one kid* Seriously. My wife and I have a made a game of it - you see one kid out with their parents, and everyone looks like they're holding it together. two kids, and the parents often look like they've lost the battle and are waiting for the sweet, restful embrace of death.

*_and don't let them drink pop!_

----------


## Buster

> The secret is to have one kid* Seriously. My wife and I have a made a game of it - you see one kid out with their parents, and everyone looks like they're holding it together. two kids, and the parents often look like they've lost the battle and are waiting for the sweet, restful embrace of death.
> 
> *_and don't let them drink pop!_



One kid isn't parenting. It's a hobby.

----------


## killramos

I like hobbies

----------


## Disoblige

Buster parents. 8 child support checks per month baby.

----------


## suntan

Have three kids. Gotta change from man to man to zone defense.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Have five you coward.

----------


## killramos

I like hobbies.

----------


## vengie

I prefer dumping the puck deep, grinding hard in the corner and fleeing the zone

----------


## arcticcat522

> I prefer dumping the puck deep, grinding hard in the corner and fleeing the zone



Must spread rep around.....gold, Jerry. Gold

----------


## suntan

https://www.ctvnews.ca/business/eu-r...lity-1.6192362

Ah always brings joy seeing greedy leftist fuckers get their uppance.

----------


## vengie

*insert leftist moral high ground issue* only matters if it isn't highly profitable to turn a blind eye.

----------


## suntan

The low orange moon the last few days. Amazing.

----------


## ExtraSlow

When my tire pressure reads the same side to side..

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Them are some decently high pressures.

----------


## DonJuan

> *_and don't let them drink pop!_



When I was just an uncle, I used to sneak my nephews and other kids pop.

Now as I dad, I realize I need to atone for my sins. I think a gift baskets.

----------


## Sentry

Turboprops at night
Nyermmmm

----------


## ExtraSlow

Reading a legal proceeding from the Australian Competition and Consumer Commission regarding alleged cartel behavior. Actually really enjoying it.

----------


## schurchill39

I really like how crazy some people go with their Christmas lights. There's nothing better than driving in this miserable darkness but seeing every edge of someone's house and each tree in their yard donned with lights. When I pick the kids up from daycare, we will purposefully drive the long way home (and sometimes circle the block) just to check out Christmas lights.

----------


## Tik-Tok

First day of vacation, and managed to sleep in until 8am.

----------


## killramos

What's vacation?

----------


## ianmcc

> Turboprops at night
> Nyermmmm



They have a different sound in the cold crisp air. And it's wonderful.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> First day of vacation, and managed to sleep in until 8am.



Beat me. I slept till 6:35.

----------


## Sentry

> They have a different sound in the cold crisp air. And it's wonderful.



The smell of jet exhaust hits different in minus 30 as well

----------


## suntan

> First day of vacation, and managed to sleep in until 8am.






> Beat me. I slept till 6:35.



Must be nice. I woke up at 530. garrrr

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Must be nice. I woke up at 530. garrrr



#justseniorcitizenthings

----------


## suntan

Yeah, the scary part was I was WIDE AWAKE.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> What's vacation?



A rich person construct to make wage slaves give their money back while feeling like they accomplished something.

----------


## killramos

Neat

----------


## D'z Nutz

Busting a guy as he tries to bolt out of the elevator without cleaning his dog's shit and then watching him pick it up as he thanks you for "letting him know". Yeah right.

----------


## msommers

> I really like how crazy some people go with their Christmas lights. There's nothing better than driving in this miserable darkness but seeing every edge of someone's house and each tree in their yard donned with lights. When I pick the kids up from daycare, we will purposefully drive the long way home (and sometimes circle the block) just to check out Christmas lights.



Like that house on Crescent Hill, red brick.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Busting a guy as he tries to bolt out of the elevator without cleaning his dog's shit and then watching him pick it up as he thanks you for "letting him know". Yeah right.



The way I’m reading this, buddies dog shit in the elevator?  :Bang Head:

----------


## bjstare

> The way I’m reading this, buddies dog shit in the elevator?



Haha that's what I read too. I would berate him big time for "not noticing".

----------


## D'z Nutz

Yup, that's exactly what happened. Fucking guy hurries out the elevator as soon as the door opens and yell at his ass to come back and pick up his dog's shit.

----------


## max_boost

> Busting a guy as he tries to bolt out of the elevator without cleaning his dog's shit and then watching him pick it up as he thanks you for "letting him know". Yeah right.



Whoa!!

----------


## ExtraSlow

Dog owners should be illegal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Dog owners should be illegal.



Let's create a registry for them.

----------


## ExtraSlow

And distribute the list to a team of mercenary snipers? Seems excessive, but I'd be willing to be convinced.

As always the devil is in the details.

----------


## nismodrifter

> Yup, that's exactly what happened. Fucking guy hurries out the elevator as soon as the door opens and yell at his ass to come back and pick up his dog's and shit.



Mainlander? This kind of shit...no pun intended...happened all the time at our 888 filled condo building. Other activity included leaking garbage bags leaving trails of garbage juice from elevator to the dumpster, coffee spills left untouched, boxes of explosive material tossed into the trash compactor, bags of garbage tossed into recycling etc. Absolutely 0 fucks given.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Mainlander? This kind of shit...no pun intended...happened all the time at our 888 filled condo building. Other activity included leaking garbage bags leaving trails of garbage juice from elevator to the dumpster, coffee spills left untouched, boxes of explosive material tossed into the trash compactor, bags of garbage tossed into recycling etc. Absolutely 0 fucks given.



OmG university flashback! Those doorways and tops of stair flights aren't going to loiter themselves. The day I decided to literally elbow my way through those obstructions was so liberating.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Let's create a registry for them.



Assault dogs only right? Not hunting dogs

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Assault dogs only right? Not hunting dogs



Assault _style_ dogs. Which they kind of already are starting to with the "pitbull" ban.

----------


## TomcoPDR

> Assault _style_ dogs. Which they kind of already are starting to with the "pitbull" ban.



Oh shit. Ain’t that the truth. I know a friends pitty that’s really calm and buddy like

----------


## suntan

Do they make apepper style dogs?

----------


## Disoblige

> Mainlander? This kind of shit...no pun intended...happened all the time at our 888 filled condo building. Other activity included leaking garbage bags leaving trails of garbage juice from elevator to the dumpster, coffee spills left untouched, boxes of explosive material tossed into the trash compactor, bags of garbage tossed into recycling etc. Absolutely 0 fucks given.



That's raci-... so true  :ROFL!:

----------


## D'z Nutz

> Mainlander? This kind of shit...no pun intended...happened all the time at our 888 filled condo building. Other activity included leaking garbage bags leaving trails of garbage juice from elevator to the dumpster, coffee spills left untouched, boxes of explosive material tossed into the trash compactor, bags of garbage tossed into recycling etc. Absolutely 0 fucks given.



No, this guy was a Honger. Good guess though! We definitely have some Mainlanders like you described.

I came home tonight and what the fuck do I see by the elevator doors? Fucking dog shit. God fucking damn it.

----------


## bjstare

> No, this guy was a Honger. Good guess though! We definitely have some Mainlanders like you described.
> 
> I came home tonight and what the fuck do I see by the elevator doors? Fucking dog shit. God fucking damn it.



Figure out where he lives and start returning it to him. Maybe try sliding it under his door.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Sounds like he's just helping to hasten the inevitable banning of dogs in that building.
He's actually doing the Lord's work.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

Working on vehicles with no rust. It’s just such a joy to have every bolt come loose without a fight no matter what the job is.

----------


## sabad66

Living in a cup de sac full of old people who rarely fill up any of their waste bins. I’m usually a bag or two too much for garbage day, so I have 4 neighbours’ bins I can use that are just steps away.

----------


## killramos

Spotted “that guy”

----------


## bjstare

> Working on vehicles with no rust. It’s just such a joy to have every bolt come loose without a fight no matter what the job is.



I’ve never known a feeling like this. It’s the stuff dreams are made of.

----------


## mr2mike

> Working on vehicles with no rust. It’s just such a joy to have every bolt come loose without a fight no matter what the job is.



Definitely! Rare but glorious.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Managing to get to the last gas station with 111.9 regular in my area (everywhere else jumped to 136.9 today).

Also, taking down all the xmas shit.

----------


## Twin_Cam_Turbo

> Managing to get to the last gas station with 111.9 regular in my area (everywhere else jumped to 136.9 today).
> 
> Also, taking down all the xmas shit.



Yeah just sneaked to Centex and got some for $1.179. Saves me $4 on that tank but still keeps my cost/km lower.

----------


## Disoblige

> No, this guy was a Honger. Good guess though! We definitely have some Mainlanders like you described.
> 
> I came home tonight and what the fuck do I see by the elevator doors? Fucking dog shit. God fucking damn it.



Isn't there cameras in the elevator? Wouldn't be that hard to find out who did it.

----------


## schurchill39

> Managing to get to the last gas station with 111.9 regular in my area (everywhere else jumped to 136.9 today).
> 
> Also, taking down all the xmas shit.



Filled up today at 116.9 when every other gas station was up to 136.9. Ran home to get the wifes car and it had gone up to 120.9 but still better than paying the full jump

----------


## Sentry

McDonalds french fries are narcan for beer

----------


## ExtraSlow

Posted an absolutely beat-to-shit nasty old junky couch for free on kijiji. Was picked up in under 3 hours by two guys who knew what they were doing, had the right truck and had slip-off shoes. Just a joy to deal with, and the couch is gone.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Posted an absolutely beat-to-shit nasty old junky couch for free on kijiji. Was picked up in under 3 hours by two guys who knew what they were doing, had the right truck and had slip-off shoes. Just a joy to deal with, and the couch is gone.



Will give you $15 if delivered to Olds.

----------


## SKR

> Posted an absolutely beat-to-shit nasty old junky couch for free on kijiji. Was picked up in under 3 hours by two guys who knew what they were doing, had the right truck and had slip-off shoes. Just a joy to deal with, and the couch is gone.



Still available?

----------


## ExtraSlow

I was ready to psend the $25 and drive it to the dump myself, but this worked out great. #joyful, #thankful, #hashtag

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Still available?



#next

----------


## max_boost

Optimum no rinse + big red sponge is dope. Ez pz bucket wash for parkade dust life. Ricer mobile may never see a wand wash again lol

----------


## Buster

"How about we don't turn this rape into a murder."

- Jimmy Carr

----------


## killramos

The hilarious things my kid has opinions of.

For example, Goofy makes her angry but Donald Duck is the bees knees.

Hilarious.

----------


## vengie

Horrible parent, where did you go wrong?!

Goofy is just a single dad trying to work his ass off to relate to and raise a fine upstanding citizen!

----------


## Tik-Tok

Mindlessly snacking on wasabi peas until you hit that one that got extra powder on it.

I might be slight masochistic in this regard.

----------


## killramos

> Horrible parent, where did you go wrong?!
> 
> Goofy is just a single dad trying to work his ass off to relate to and raise a fine upstanding citizen!



She was a right asshole to goofy at Disneyland last week  :ROFL!:

----------


## vengie

Hahah that's hilarious.

Also, how dare you travel with children!

----------


## killramos



----------


## bjstare

> She was a right asshole to goofy at Disneyland last week



Isn't she only 3? How was Disney with someone that small? 

We're planning to go, but want to wait til our youngest is at least 4. Want to get my $'s worth.

----------


## killramos

She is 2.

Honestly? It was awesome. She loved the whole environment, lots to see and do. And she is in a Mickey Mouse phase so that helped.

She was able to go on a shocking number of rides, and loved them all. Basically anything but straight up roller coasters were fair game for her.

We ran out of steam at about 6pm after being there since 8AM open. But frankly I was beat too after that.

I was already in Arizona, so I just drove to cali which cut the costs dramatically. We only did 1 day in the park.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I've been there with 78 week-olds and they fucking *loved* it! Absolutely _lost their minds_ getting to see Pluto and Woody. They played near the squirty-fountain thing in DT Disney long enough that several complete strangers started video recording them.
It was so awesome and I'll never, ever forget it.
A deal at twice the price.

----------


## vengie

Lol I see what you did there and I hate it.

----------


## bjstare

Someone in the oncoming lane was flashing their brights and warning of a cop doing radar about 1km further in the direction I was headed. They almost certainly saved me from a ticket, since I often go 15-20 over on that stretch of road.

----------

